# La tentazione della cattiveria



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.

Premessa: io sono single.

Lei: fidanzata da 4 anni

Lei molto bella, la conosco a lavoro, ci incontriamo a una serata tra colleghi. Non ci eravamo mai parlati, ma quella sera capto un certo interesse. 

Essendo un canaccio e avendo "annusato la preda", non mollo e passa qualche giorno di corteggiamento. Durante questa fase l'atteggiamento un po' promiscuo di lei nei miei confronti viene ovviamente notato anche da altri colleghi che sapendo che non sono uno stinco di santo, alzano subito le antenne.

Nel corso dei giorni successivi sono ancora uscito con lei (da soli e senza occhi indiscreti dei colleghi) e siamo andati a letto insieme.

Fin qui tutto bene.

Il problema nasce dalla gente che non si fa i cazzi suoi.

Avendo assisitito al maturare della cosa alcuni colleghi le hanno chiesto cosa stesse facendo con me e lei pare (siamo a livello di pettegolezzi in ufficio) abbia risposto: "Macché! è lui che ci prova con me ma io non ci sto!" Facendomi fare un po' la figura del marpione (chissenefrega) che non riesce a concludere (di questo sì che mi frega).

Quesito: che faccio?

1 - Abbozzo. Me ne fotto e lascio che dica quello che le pare tanto comunque ho quello che mi interessa 

2 - Mi vendico. Potrei silenziosamente ed efficacemente diffondere la voce di come è invece realmente andata... il che rimetterebbe le cose al suo posto.


La tentazione di essere un po' stronzo c'è, però boh... sono indeciso. Lei è comunque una brava ragazza  e sono certo che se davvero ha detto così lo ha fatto per difendersi, per salvare la faccia. Il punto è che comunque poteva semplicemente dire "non c'è niente" e stop: gli altri dovevano accontentarsi... non c'era bisogno di far passare me per marpione

Concludo dicendo che a me non interessa avere una relazione con lei, ma la continuerei a vedere volentieri. 

Mi raccomando fate i bravi, non esagerate! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


Abbozza. Sai cosa cazzo ti frega di far sapere al modo che hai concluso piuttosto che no. Che credano quello che vogliono ed il suo atteggiamento (suo di lei) è perfettamente comprensibile.


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbozza. Sai cosa cazzo ti frega di far sapere al modo che hai concluso piuttosto che no. Che credano quello che vogliono ed il suo atteggiamento (suo di lei) è perfettamente comprensibile.


Joey, tu sì che sai stupirmi! In effetti è la soluzione per cui propendo anch'io!


----------



## Apollonia (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


Comportati da signore, in ufficio. Paga sempre.
Un domani potresti anche dirle che lei non è stata signorile nei tuoi confronti.
Però magari a lei potresti dire che la situazione ti ha dato fastidio. Ma solo quando siete voi due, non in presenza di altri.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


La prima


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2014)

Abbozza, ma io mi leverei il sassolino dalle scarpa con lei, le chiederei privatamente conto di quello che ha detto, così, magari solo per puntualizzare.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Joey, tu sì che sai stupirmi! In effetti è la soluzione per cui propendo anch'io!


Perché è la migliore


----------



## Simy (18 Novembre 2014)

Abbozza, non ne vale la pena. 
e la prossima volta non crearti impicci in ufficio


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Abbozza, non ne vale la pena.
> e la prossima volta non crearti impicci in ufficio


Ma se vuol pure ritrombarsela. A lui che gli frega? Il problema casomai è di lei.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> La tentazione di essere un po' stronzo c'è, però boh... sono indeciso. Lei è comunque una brava ragazza  e sono certo che se davvero ha detto così lo ha fatto per difendersi, per salvare la faccia. Il punto è che comunque poteva semplicemente dire "non c'è niente" e stop: gli altri dovevano accontentarsi... non c'era bisogno di far passare me per marpione


mica doveva per forza dire la palla che preferivi tu.


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Comportati da signore, in ufficio. Paga sempre.
> Un domani potresti anche dirle che lei non è stata signorile nei tuoi confronti.
> Però magari a lei potresti dire che la situazione ti ha dato fastidio. Ma solo quando siete voi due, non in presenza di altri.





Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> La prima





spleen ha detto:


> Abbozza, ma *io mi leverei il sassolino dalle scarpa* con lei, le chiederei privatamente conto di quello che ha detto, così, magari solo per puntualizzare.





Palladiano ha detto:


> Perché è la migliore



Niente da fare la soluzione elegante è quella che vince, me l'aspettavo. Concordo con Spleen, sicuramente una tirata d'orecchie capiterà, eppure...
So che è la cosa giusta, ma non è facile quando sei coinvolto in prima persona. La tentazione c'è!


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> mica doveva per forza dire la palla che preferivi tu.


Dalida, non è questione di cosa preferisco io. Ovviamente avesse detto semplicemente "non c'è stato nulla" in molti non l'avrebbero creduta. Dicendo così invece si è parata il culo a spese mie! è questo che mi infastidisce: voleva uscirne pulita.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Dalida, non è questione di cosa preferisco io. Ovviamente avesse detto semplicemente "non c'è stato nulla" in molti non l'avrebbero creduta. Dicendo così invece si è parata il culo a spese mie! è questo che mi infastidisce: voleva uscirne pulita.


Ma non è che s'è parata il culo. Cioè anche. Ma a lei è comprensibile, tu non si capisce quali spese abbia mai fatto, visto che peraltro è vero che sei un marpione. Tra l'altro se avesse detto che non c'è stato nulla sarebbe stata men che credibile, visto che se ne sono accorti in ufficio e la gente non è che dorme. Eh.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Dalida, non è questione di cosa preferisco io. Ovviamente avesse detto semplicemente "non c'è stato nulla" in molti non l'avrebbero creduta. Dicendo così invece si è parata il culo a spese mie! è questo che mi infastidisce: voleva uscirne pulita.


boh, a naso ti direi che è una reazione abbastanza comune, anche perché lei sa bene quale sia la verità. smerdarti un po' magari la fa anche sentire meglio con se stessa, ma mi sto lanciando troppo in là.
se vado con una persona che tradisce il partner, al di là di ogni giudizio morale, sarei troppo presuntuosa ad aspettarmi correttezza nei miei confronti, no?
non dico che tutti si comportino così, ma personalmente lo metterei in conto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*SI*

Io abbozzerei però:farei presente che è giusto non voler passare da troia,ma anche a te farebbe piacere non passare da coglione....!Ragazzi  riuscirete ad andar avanti senza me?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Non so cosa farei
Se fosse il contrario
Se fosse una donna e c'è un uomo che racconta di essersela scopata e non è vero, il consiglio sarebbero quello di abbozzare?
Io ho due colleghi che hanno una relazione. Tutti lo sanno. Lei dice che lui ci prova ma che lei manco ci pensa e che lui fa il marpione con tutte. Lui dice che vanno a letto insieme perchè di passare per stalker non gli va. Abbiamo le due versioni, sappiamo quale è la verità e la figura di merda la fa lei.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Novembre 2014)

Pare la posta di Cioè


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so cosa farei
> Se fosse il contrario
> *Se fosse una donna e c'è un uomo che racconta di essersela scopata e non è vero, il consiglio sarebbero quello di abbozzare?
> *Io ho due colleghi che hanno una relazione. Tutti lo sanno. Lei dice che lui ci prova ma che lei manco ci pensa e che lui fa il marpione con tutte. Lui dice che vanno a letto insieme perchè di passare per stalker non gli va. Abbiamo le due versioni, sappiamo quale è la verità e la figura di merda la fa lei.


Ma non hai capito (...). Tu a furia di frequentare Perplesso te sta a rincoglionì, signò.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non hai capito (...). Tu a furia di frequentare Perplesso te sta a rincoglionì, signò.


Spiega a una parola stolta


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pare la posta di Cioè


Ma invece prendi esempio da come cazzo si chiama che almeno tromba la collega piacevole! Tu che cazzo stai a fatte, le seghe mentre aspetti che te temponano lo scooterone? Oh!


----------



## Stark72 (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma invece prendi esempio da come cazzo si chiama che almeno tromba la collega piacevole! Tu che cazzo stai a fatte, le seghe mentre aspetti che te temponano lo scooterone? Oh!


e c'hai ragggggggione pure tu


----------



## Eratò (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


Ma la gente non ha un cazzo da fare?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiega a una parola stolta


Qua nessuno racconta d'essersi scopato nessuno. C'è qualcuno che ha snasato qualcosa in ufficio, ma lei ha dissimulato dicendo che è lui che ci prova senza risultato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Dalida, non è questione di cosa preferisco io. Ovviamente avesse detto semplicemente "non c'è stato nulla" in molti non l'avrebbero creduta. Dicendo così invece si è parata il culo a spese mie! è questo che mi infastidisce: voleva uscirne pulita.



E tu ti riscoperesti una che si è comportata cosi 
(...)

Ok per l'eleganza, ma io mi preoccuperei più di quello.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua nessuno racconta d'essersi scopato nessuno. C'è qualcuno che ha snasato qualcosa in ufficio, ma lei ha dissimulato dicendo che è lui che ci prova senza risultato.



anche noi abbiamo nasato
Ma tu donna o stai zitta e neghi (alimenti i sospetti ma sono cazzi tuoi che ti/vi siete fatti beccare) o non fai passare l'altro per un rompicoglioni, non se te lo sei scopato. Perchè sei un'emerita stronza.


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


Mio marito,  prima che ci frequentassimo,  ha avuto parecchie amiche colleghe.   NON SIE' MAI SOGNATO di rispondere ai pettegolezzi,  che non erano campati in aria,  non sempre, anche con una collega sposata ad un dirigente,  ne di criticare chi si difendeva a modo suo da dare una giustificazione piu' o meno plausibile. 

TACEVA  e scopava.

Mannaggia a me che vivevo nel mio mondo, non mi accorgevo di niente e, neanche lo notavo e conoscevo se non per qualche grazie quando mi faceva dei lavori urgenti,  due storie  che ho saputo ma NON da lui.  UNA   direttamente dall'interessata che, temendo forse lui mi dicesse qualcosa, non è nel suo stile,  me ne parlo' e capii poco o niente. 

LI  aveva beccati in casa il marito, per fortuna avevano concluso, ma l'imbarazzo di lei era evidente.

Questo pochi mesi prima che io accettarsi un aperitivo anzi, un autoinvito a cena a casa mia e poi un gelato fuori con lui.

Solo come amici. 

Quindi fregatene, fai il signore, mio marito lo e' in quel senso, da sempre e sempre,   se ti piace continua a vederla, lei e' troia perche' un fidanzato si lascia e non si tradisce. PURE un  marito/moglie con piu' difficolta'.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche noi abbiamo nasato
> Ma tu donna o stai zitta e neghi (alimenti i sospetti ma sono cazzi tuoi che ti/vi siete fatti beccare) o non fai passare l'altro per un rompicoglioni, non se te lo sei scopato. Perchè sei un'emerita stronza.


Ma che cazzo dici li muerti tua. Quando i buoi sono scappati che cazzo ti chiudi il recinto? Hanno GIA' snasato, non è che negare serva a qualcosa. A quel punto, essendo lei impegnata e lui no, ha fatto benissimo come ha fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


Falle un bel ricatto stile dongiovanni mozartiano....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Eccola*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E tu ti riscoperesti una che si è comportata cosi
> (...)
> 
> Ok per l'eleganza, ma io mi preoccuperei più di quello.


Eccola lei.Ragazzi questa si che è una donna dal lato oscuro pronunciatissimo....!Si, io mi riscoperei una così proprio per essersi comportata in quel modo,solo che stavolta finirebbe con lo sfintere sfranto...!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici li muerti tua. Quando i buoi sono scappati che cazzo ti chiudi il recinto? Hanno GIA' snasato, non è che negare serva a qualcosa. A quel punto, essendo lei impegnata e lui no, ha fatto benissimo come ha fatto.



Minchia. Quindi scopi con uno e poi gli dai del morto di figa per pararti il culo
complimentoni a lei e a te che dici che ha fatto bene


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E tu ti riscoperesti una che si è comportata cosi
> (...)
> 
> Ok per l'eleganza, ma io mi preoccuperei più di quello.


concordo. Io un bel vafanculo magari mentre qualcuno per sbaglia ascolta glielo direi anche


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minchia. Quindi scopi con uno e poi gli dai del morto di figa per pararti il culo
> complimentoni a lei e a te che dici che ha fatto bene


Ma è chiaro che a) è un morto di figa davvero (e probabilmente lo sanno pure i colleghi) e b) ti devi poter parare il culo se cazzo tradisci. E sti cazzi. Sei scema?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che a) è un morto di figa davvero (e probabilmente lo sanno pure i colleghi) e b) ti devi poter parare il culo se cazzo tradisci. E sti cazzi. Sei scema?


Ma se tutti sanno che è un morto di figa e ci sei andata vuol dire che ti stava bene andarci
E ti pari il culo affossando quello che ti sei scopata? Ma che merda di persona sei? No non sono scema sei tu e lei che siete degli stronzi se vi comportate così
e spero che le donne con cui tradisci tua moglie (se lo fai) sappiano che hanno a che fare con uno che alla prima occasione le smerda in questo modo per pararsi il culo.


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

personalmente non farei caso ai pettelegolezzi.
ma baderei soprattutto di considerare il fatto di star bene con lei, e non a cosa dicono nei corridoi


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> *Lei è comunque una brava ragazza*  e sono certo che se davvero ha detto così lo ha fatto per difendersi, per salvare la faccia.


E' la seconda volta che lo posto oggi, ci sto prendendo gusto...

[video=youtube;JCNO_ZAHfR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCNO_ZAHfR8[/video]


Già il salvarsi la faccia, e discapito di altri, stride con "brava ragazza"...figuriamoci il resto.

Vai vai, conferma gli eventi e, nel caso, alla prima occasione fai lo stronzo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> personalmente non farei caso ai pettelegolezzi.
> ma baderei al fatto soprattutto di considerare il fatto di star bene con lei, e non a cosa dicono nei corridoi


Bè stare bene con una stronza simile non deve essere facile


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se tutti sanno che è un morto di figa e ci sei andata vuol dire che ti stava bene andarci
> E ti pari il culo affossando quello che ti sei scopata? Ma che merda di persona sei? No non sono scema sei tu e lei che siete degli stronzi se vi comportate così
> e spero che le donne con cui tradisci tua moglie (se lo fai) sappiano che hanno a che fare con uno che alla prima occasione le smerda in questo modo per pararsi il culo.


...

Ma che cazzo dici? Porco puttana è chiaro che a lei è piaciuto andarci. Mica è quello il punto. Ma io mi chiedo come cazzo fai a non essere rimasta ancora incastrata con la testa nella ringhiera del balcone, più che altro. Che cazzo di minchiona.


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè stare bene con una stronza simile non deve essere facile


se ci vado assieme non la considero una stronza, altrimenti nemmeno ci andrei nemmeno a prendere un caffè


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Bè stare bene con una stronza simile non deve essere facile


Belle chiappe ti quoto in tutto,al di là delle belle chiappe.


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


La prima...la prima.

Con la seconda ci perderesti di "affidabilità".


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ma che cazzo dici? Porco puttana è chiaro che a lei è piaciuto andarci. Mica è quello il punto. Ma io mi chiedo come cazzo fai a non essere rimasta ancora incastrata con la testa nella ringhiera del balcone, più che altro. Che cazzo di minchiona.


Quindi a lei è piaciuto andarci ma poi per passare per la santarellina che non è sputtana il tipo con cui scopa e lui dovrebbe abbozzare
Si se è unsignore abbozza, ma poi 4 calci nel culo io glieli darei

Ho i balconi in muratura. QUando trovo un balcone con le ringhiere vedo se resto incastrata. Minchione


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi a lei è piaciuto andarci ma poi per passare per la santarellina che non è sputtana il tipo con cui scopa e lui dovrebbe abbozzare
> Si se è unsignore abbozza, ma poi 4 calci nel culo io glieli darei
> 
> Ho i balconi in muratura. QUando trovo un balcone con le ringhiere vedo se resto incastrata. Minchione


Ma cazzo è una traditrice DEVE passare per santarellina. Non ci crede nessuno che non è successo nulla cazzo. E Madonna lui è single, cosa gliene fotte. E meno male che i balconi sono in muratura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccola lei.Ragazzi questa si che è una donna dal lato oscuro pronunciatissimo....!Si, io mi riscoperei una così proprio per essersi comportata in quel modo,solo che stavolta finirebbe con lo sfintere sfranto...!



Questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cazzo è una traditrice DEVE passare per santarellina. Non ci crede nessuno che non è successo nulla cazzo. E Madonna lui è single, cosa gliene fotte. E meno male che i balconi sono in muratura.


anche negare la fa passare per santarellina
Senti abbiamo un idea di rispetto verso le persone con cui scopiamo diversa
Non è che se sono single puoi farmi passare per quello che vuoi solo per pararti il culo. Ma stiamo scherzando? Ma chi cazzo sei? 
Stabilito che tanto non scoperemo mai io e te possiamo farcene una ragione


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E tu ti riscoperesti una che si è comportata cosi
> (...)
> 
> Ok per l'eleganza, ma io mi preoccuperei più di quello.


è una figa clamorosa. Cosa vuoi che mi importi di qualche "scivolone"? 

E comunque non sono incazzato, è una sciocchezza che ha fatto lei. Non ha mica fatto chissà che roba grave!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *anche negare la fa passare per santarellina
> *Senti abbiamo un idea di rispetto verso le persone con cui scopiamo diversa
> Non è che se sono single puoi farmi passare per quello che vuoi solo per pararti il culo. Ma stiamo scherzando? Ma chi cazzo sei?
> Stabilito che tanto non scoperemo mai io e te possiamo farcene una ragione


Ma non ci crede nessuno a quello. Su. Me pari scema.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cazzo è una traditrice DEVE passare per santarellina. Non ci crede nessuno che non è successo nulla cazzo. E Madonna lui è single, cosa gliene fotte. E meno male che i balconi sono in muratura.


Ti spiego io:jb lei dovrebbe conciliare la sua necessità
 di passare da brava quando è una smantacazzi, con il non far passare da sfigato l'amante,questione di bon ton?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> è una figa clamorosa. Cosa vuoi che mi importi di qualche "scivolone"?
> 
> E comunque non sono incazzato, è una sciocchezza che ha fatto lei. Non ha mica fatto chissà che roba grave!



mah......
senza parole


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Fai in modo di farvi beccare a scopare sul tavolo presidenziale.

Possibilmente con lei a smorzacandela rovesciato sopra di te verso la porta, in modo che il primo che entrerà la vede a gambe aperte in tutto il suo splendore.


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche negare la fa passare per santarellina
> Senti abbiamo un idea di rispetto verso le persone con cui scopiamo diversa
> Non è che se sono single puoi farmi passare per quello che vuoi solo per pararti il culo. Ma stiamo scherzando? Ma chi cazzo sei?
> Stabilito che tanto non scoperemo mai io e te possiamo farcene una ragione


comunque non mi pare che lei abbia risposto così male, ha solo detto che tra loro non c'era nulla e che fosse lui a provarci
in fin dei conti che male c'è?
sicuramente ci sarebbero state molte altre risposte da dare, ma ritengo che quella data non sia poi così grave


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minchia. Quindi scopi con uno e poi gli dai del morto di figa per pararti il culo
> complimentoni a lei e a te che dici che ha fatto bene


Mitica Farfalla! 
Sei diventata la mia eroina!


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questo è un altro discorso


Certo il mio è IL DISCORSO!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ci crede nessuno a quello. Su. *Me pari scema*.


Miglioriamo fino a  qualche post fa mi sembrava che tu fossi certo che lo fossi


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti spiego io:jb lei dovrebbe conciliare la sua necessità
> di passare da brava quando è una smantacazzi, con il non far passare da sfigato l'amante,questione di bon ton?


Ma io traditore tutelo ME anzitutto se l'altro è single. E' normale che sia così. Se non crede nessuno al fatto che non sia successo nulla, allora tanto vale dire che ci hai provato tu e che no. Sti cazzi, e non capisco qual'è onestamente il problema. Sai che me frega di quattro stronzi in ufficio se me che me scopo qualle che mi piace.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Mitica Farfalla!
> Sei diventata la mia eroina!


bè però se poi scrivi che non è grave solo perchè è figa allora il mio discorso cade.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> se ci vado assieme non la considero una stronza, altrimenti nemmeno ci andrei nemmeno a prendere un caffè



Ma per fare sesso che sia stronza o meno che importa?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> comunque non mi pare che lei abbia risposto così male, ha solo detto che tra loro non c'era nulla e che fosse lui a provarci
> in fin dei conti che male c'è?
> sicuramente ci sarebbero state molte altre risposte da dare, ma ritengo che quella data non sia poi così grave


Effettivamente pure i colleghi na manica de pipparoli.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> *è una figa clamorosa*. Cosa vuoi che mi importi di qualche "scivolone"?
> 
> E comunque non sono incazzato, è una sciocchezza che ha fatto lei. Non ha mica fatto chissà che roba grave!


Ecco...
:up:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma per fare sesso che sia stronza o meno che importa?


Esco da questo 3d:bleah:

Quindi pur di scopare vi fate dire le peggio cose, in un ambiente di lavoro
Minchia 
Ed esco davvero adesso


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma per fare sesso che sia stronza o meno che importa?


c'è differenza, almeno per me


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esco da questo 3d:bleah:
> 
> Quindi pur di scopare vi fate dire le peggio cose, in un ambiente di lavoro
> Minchia
> Ed esco davvero adesso


Sopravvalutato come passatempo. Lo dicevo ieri


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Effettivamente pure i colleghi na manica de pipparoli.


vero, ma i colleghi son tutte puttane...


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*sI*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io traditore tutelo ME anzitutto se l'altro è single. E' normale che sia così. Se non crede nessuno al fatto che non sia successo nulla, allora tanto vale dire che ci hai provato tu e che no. Sti cazzi, e non capisco qual'è onestamente il problema. Sai che me frega di quattro stronzi in ufficio se me che me scopo qualle che mi piace.


Per come la vedo io dovrebbe tutelare entrambi.L'altro sarà pure single ma farlo passare per un arrapato proprio no.A quel punto giusto dire siamo amici e basta,poi sti cazzi di tutti il resto.Il tuo discorso è condivisibile ma lui ne esce di merda,a me non sembra giusto.


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi a lei è piaciuto andarci ma poi per passare per la santarellina che non è sputtana il tipo con cui scopa e lui dovrebbe abbozzare
> Si se è unsignore abbozza, ma poi 4 calci nel culo io glieli darei
> 
> Ho i balconi in muratura. QUando trovo un balcone con le ringhiere vedo se resto incastrata. Minchione





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cazzo è una traditrice DEVE passare per santarellina. Non ci crede nessuno che non è successo nulla cazzo. E Madonna lui è single, cosa gliene fotte. E meno male che i balconi sono in muratura.





farfalla ha detto:


> anche negare la fa passare per santarellina
> Senti abbiamo un idea di rispetto verso le persone con cui scopiamo diversa
> *Non è che se sono single puoi farmi passare per quello che vuoi* solo per pararti il culo. Ma stiamo scherzando? Ma chi cazzo sei?
> Stabilito che tanto non scoperemo mai io e te possiamo farcene una ragione



La saggia Farfalla in questa cosa ha ragione, non è che puoi fare come ti pare!

Non volevo accendere una discussione così accesa. 

Per completare il quadro vi dico che lei è molto giovane, quindi credo abbia anche agito d'impulso: non ha molta esperienza e avrà detto la prima cosa che le è parsa sensata.

Joey, chiamami pure "morto di figa", ma in realtà se ho di questi problemi è proprio perché la fame la sazio


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


Quando sono stato assunto per la prima volta in una grande azienda, al corso di formazione uno dei direttori disse una cosa che ricorderò tutta la vita:

Mai mischiare il pene col pane

Buscopann


----------



## drusilla (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma per fare sesso che sia stronza o meno che importa?


giusto, ma la stronzaggine presto o tardi farà capolino pesantemente! (parlo per esperienza). Se non si è morti di figa o di cazzo meglio essere un filo esigenti (e riparlo per esperienza).


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> La saggia Farfalla in questa cosa ha ragione, non è che puoi fare come ti pare!
> 
> Non volevo accendere una discussione così accesa.
> 
> ...


Senza considerare che, con molta probabilità, nessuno le avrà creduto. Mica sono scemi.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Fatti fare un pompino in pausa pranzo e accidentalmente macchiale i vestiti in modo vistoso.


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io dovrebbe tutelare entrambi.L'altro sarà pure single ma farlo passare per un arrapato proprio no.A quel punto giusto dire siamo amici e basta,poi sti cazzi di tutti il resto.Il tuo discorso è condivisibile ma lui ne esce di merda,a me non sembra giusto.


uno che ci prova = arrapato?
lui ne esce di merda? non mi pare proprio

io alzerei le spallucce e continuerei a fare la mia strada alla faccia dei colleghi e di cosa dicono


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esco da questo 3d:bleah:
> 
> Quindi pur di scopare vi fate dire le peggio cose, in un ambiente di lavoro
> Minchia
> Ed esco davvero adesso



No, io non me la scoperei, punto.
Ma perché a me deve piacere, devo provare qualcosa, non cerco sesso e basta.
Ma è innegabile che per non pochi uomini che sono alla ricerca soprattutto di quello le qualità morali di una persona passino in secondo piano. Cioè chi se ne frega di come è se ti piace fisicamente.
Anche perché lei ha mentito davanti ai colleghi, ma anche al marito.
Intendo dire... la pasta è quella. Non è una relazione amorosa, questa.
Quindi... meno rischi ci sono per tutti meglio è.
E' solo questione di sesso, non amore.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Tirati una sega e schizza tutta sulla sua tastiera del pc.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io dovrebbe tutelare entrambi.L'altro sarà pure single ma farlo passare per un arrapato proprio no.A quel punto giusto dire siamo amici e basta,poi sti cazzi di tutti il resto.Il tuo discorso è condivisibile ma lui ne esce di merda,a me non sembra giusto.



:up:
Io appareccchio.......SALLO


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tirati una sega e schizza tutta sulla sua tastiera del pc.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Don Chisciotte (18 Novembre 2014)

Premessa 1:

Non mi pronuncio sul fatto che sia troia o meno( non amo esprimermi in questi termini), ma sicuramente non è "una brava ragazza"( altrimenti diamo un senso diverso a tale espressione). Dico questo perchè sono bastati pochi giorni di corteggiamento per capitolare.

Premessa 2: 

La ragazza è particolarmente sciocca( o pensa che gli altri lo siano) perchè se vuoi mettere le corna fallo bene: non dare spettacolo davanti ai colleghi e NON ti giustificare con "lui ci prova ma io non ci penso proprio", perchè se fosse vero ti darebbe fastidio il solo approccio( se sei "una brava ragazza") e la risposta in contrasto alle tue affermazioni, da collega, mi farebbe pensare che come minimo tu sia una gatta morta( e non so se è meglio).

Quindi, eliminando tutte le questioni morali e di rispetto le risposte corrette sono:

1) Abbozza se ti interessa avere altri incontri con lei, al massimo è una carta( quella di ripristinare la verità) da giocarsi in futuro e goditi TUTTO quello che PUOI goderti...
2) Abbozza, ma ignorala d'ora in poi( a meno che tu non sia veramente un morto di fica) se proprio vuoi fare una cattiveria...


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> Io appareccchio.......SALLO


siamo invitati a pranzo? :spaghetti:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> uno che ci prova = arrapato?
> lui ne esce di merda? non mi pare proprio
> 
> io alzerei le spallucce e continuerei a fare la mia strada alla faccia dei colleghi e di cosa dicono


bè insomma se lascio intendere che ci provi di continuo ma io pia donna non ti cago, non ti faccio proprio fare una bella figura


----------



## Eratò (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> è una figa clamorosa. Cosa vuoi che mi importi di qualche "scivolone"?
> 
> E comunque non sono incazzato, è una sciocchezza che ha fatto lei. Non ha mica fatto chissà che roba grave!


E perche' ti fai delle domande se non ha fatto una roba grave?Ma poi ripeto : ma la gente non ha un cazzo da fare?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, io non me la scoperei, punto.
> Ma perché a me deve piacere, devo provare qualcosa, non cerco sesso e basta.
> Ma è innegabile che per non pochi uomini che sono alla ricerca soprattutto di quello le qualità morali di una persona passino in secondo piano. Cioè chi se ne frega di come è se ti piace fisicamente.
> Anche perché lei ha mentito davanti ai colleghi, ma anche al marito.
> ...


ma proprio per un cazzo


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> uno che ci prova = arrapato?
> lui ne esce di merda? non mi pare proprio
> 
> io alzerei le spallucce e continuerei a fare la mia strada alla faccia dei colleghi e di cosa dicono


Gas uno che ci prova e lei non ci sta però....!Dai come forma non è il massimo.Esempio:io mi inculo eliade....voi avete nasato che cammina male a causa mia.....,perè eliade scrive:non è vero oscuro ci prova ma io nulla,e se cammino male è perchè soffro di sciatica....insomma potrebbe scrivere più signorilmente siamo solo amici e se cammino male è perchè ho una postura sbagliata fin da piccola.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Premessa 1:
> 
> Non mi pronuncio sul fatto che sia troia o meno( non amo esprimermi in questi termini), ma sicuramente non è "una brava ragazza"( altrimenti diamo un senso diverso a tale espressione). Dico questo perchè sono bastati pochi giorni di corteggiamento per capitolare.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> siamo invitati a pranzo? :spaghetti:


in questo caso l'invito è solo per Oscuro
Lui già sa...


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Farfie*



farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> Io appareccchio.......SALLO


Se continua così....stavolta vengo sul serio...!


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> bè insomma se lascio intendere che ci provi di continuo ma io pia donna non ti cago, non ti faccio proprio fare una bella figura


non credo proprio che la brutta figura derivi dal fatto se riesco a portarti a letto oppure no
potrebbe non esserci interesse da parte della lei.....


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> in questo caso l'invito è solo per Oscuro
> Lui già sa...



GRAZIE


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se continua così....stavolta vengo sul serio...!


:festa:


----------



## Eratò (18 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Premessa 1:
> 
> Non mi pronuncio sul fatto che sia troia o meno( non amo esprimermi in questi termini), ma sicuramente non è "una brava ragazza"( altrimenti diamo un senso diverso a tale espressione). Dico questo perchè sono bastati pochi giorni di corteggiamento per capitolare.
> 
> ...


Ma una strafiga come fa ad ignorarla?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non credo proprio che la brutta figura derivi dal fatto se riesco a portarti a letto oppure no
> potrebbe non esserci interesse da parte della lei.....


Gas ci è andata a letto
, ti è sfuggito?


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> comunque non mi pare che lei abbia risposto così male, ha solo detto che tra loro non c'era nulla e che fosse lui a provarci
> in fin dei conti che male c'è?
> sicuramente ci sarebbero state molte altre risposte da dare, ma ritengo che quella data non sia poi così grave



Intanto sono tutte frasi riportate quindi da prendere con le pinze.

BISOGNEREBBE SEMPRE ascoltare e anche intuire i toni di quello che uno dice.

Magari e' stata presa alla sprovvista,  senza neanche il tempo di pensare.


Lui e' libero, che c'e' di male se una bellissima ragazza puo' aver detto 'mi ha invitata fuori ma sono fidanzata e non posso'...da un pettegolezzi puo' diventare 'mi vuole scopare e non voglio'.

Io per un certo periodo 'sono stata ufficialmente l'amica di un dirigente', mai sognato di propormi un uscita, ma per scusarsi di un disguido grave sul lavoro, ebbe l a brutta idea di inviarmi a pranzo,  da soli, vicino all'ufficio.

Da allora mi dava del tu, era gentile,  forse l'unico errore indotto da uno stronzo ed arrivista fatto in vita sua, ma per gli altri era 'mio amico'.

Me ne sono sempre fregata.   

Pure un bell'uomo.  

VERAMENTE la gente non ha da pensare ai fatti propri abbastanza.

In una fase successiva mi fece anche un enorme favore, sempre per il lavoro, legato alla famiglia.  
L'avessi sputtanato non avrei mai osato fargli presente le difficolta' di gestire le figlie con un lavoro lontano km.
Ironia della sorte fu ricoverato in clinica ed operato dal mio primo grande amore, saputo dopo per caso.


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fatti fare un pompino in pausa pranzo e accidentalmente macchiale i vestiti in modo vistoso.


AAHHAHAHAAHAHAHH!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas uno che ci prova e lei non ci sta però....!Dai come forma non è il massimo.Esempio:io mi inculo eliade....voi avete nasato che cammina male a causa mia.....,perè eliade scrive:non è vero oscuro ci prova ma io nulla,e se cammino male è perchè soffro di sciatica....insomma potrebbe scrivere più signorilmente siamo solo amici e se cammino male è perchè ho una postura sbagliata fin da piccola.


vai pranzo da farfalla e poi dimmi se ti ha intossicato :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> GRAZIE


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gas ci è andata a letto
> , ti è sfuggito?


non mi è sfuggito ma i colleghi non lo sanno
ti è sfuggito?


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma proprio per un cazzo



Tanto sincera non è.
Opportunista sicuramente.
Perché meravigliarsi?


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intanto sono tutte frasi riportate quindi da prendere con le pinze.
> 
> BISOGNEREBBE SEMPRE ascoltare e anche intuire i toni di quello che uno dice.
> 
> ...


condivido........ :up:

FINALMENTE..!!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non mi è sfuggito ma i colleghi non lo sanno
> ti è sfuggito?



Ma non è questo il punto secondo me
Se vengo a letto con te:inlove: e qualcuno fa battute qui dentro, posso tergiversare, inventare ciò che voglio ma non dico "Oh ragazzi è un morto di figa, me la chiede da mesi ma a me non interessa"
Ma cazzo è da stronzi veri


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> vai pranzo da farfalla e poi dimmi se ti ha intossicato :rotfl:


Gas cercherò di essere educato e fine,ma, se ci sono due forumiste alle quali devasterei soffusamente er culo sono proprio chiara e farfalla,non solo a loro....


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è questo il punto secondo me
> Se vengo a letto con te:inlove: e qualcuno fa battute qui dentro, posso tergiversare, inventare ciò che voglio ma non dico "Oh ragazzi è un morto di figa, me la chiede da mesi ma a me non interessa"
> Ma cazzo è da stronzi veri


E' solo inesperta. Si farà.


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è questo il punto secondo me
> Se vengo a letto con te:inlove: e qualcuno fa battute qui dentro, posso tergiversare, inventare ciò che voglio ma non dico "Oh ragazzi è un morto di figa, me la chiede da mesi ma a me non interessa"
> Ma cazzo è da stronzi veri


forse hai sbagliato, dovevi scrivere:
se vado a letto con Oscuro :inlove: e qualcuno fa battute..........


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è questo il punto secondo me
> Se vengo a letto con te:inlove: e qualcuno fa battute qui dentro, posso tergiversare, inventare ciò che voglio ma non dico "Oh ragazzi è un morto di figa, me la chiede da mesi ma a me non interessa"
> *Ma cazzo è da stronzi veri*


Sicuramente.
Ma ripeto: se a loro interessa solo fare sesso, ha qualche importanza che lei sia stronza?
Lo avrebbe se lui fosse innamorato di lei, o comunque fosse interessato a qualcosa di più che portarsela a letto.
Non mi sembra questo il caso.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è questo il punto secondo me
> Se vengo a letto con te:inlove: e qualcuno fa battute qui dentro, posso tergiversare, inventare ciò che voglio ma non dico "Oh ragazzi è un morto di figa, me la chiede da mesi ma a me non interessa"
> Ma cazzo è da stronzi veri


Perfetto...apparecchia....io faccio manovra...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' solo inesperta. Si farà.


tuba con immutato affetto.....ma vafanculo va
inesperta
Alè ampliamo la categoria degli incapaci di intendere di volere
Ma inesperta de che.....
Sarò io quella esperta
E dai su...


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E perche' ti fai delle domande se non ha fatto una roba grave?Ma poi ripeto : ma la gente non ha un cazzo da fare?


Intendevo dire non così grave da arrivare a dire non la vedo più! Almeno non per me! Però il quesito mi interessa.
Poi se dobbiamo per forza aprire 3d con fatti serissimi, gravissimi, e super impegnati allora scusa! 

Mi sembra che comunque stia stimolando la conversazione e non penso che sia perché nessuno di noi "ha un cazzo da fare" come dici tu.

Se non riesci a vedere al di sotto del fatto (non grave, ok) un risvolto psicologico allora è mancanza tua. Per me dice tanto su come ci si approcci al tradimento, su come spesso si neghino le proprie voglie, su come ci si assoggetti alle regole dell'apparenza della società anche a spese degli altri.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Aripeto*



farfalla ha detto:


> tuba con immutato affetto.....ma vafanculo va
> inesperta
> Alè ampliamo la categoria degli incapaci di intendere di volere
> Ma inesperta de che.....
> ...


A rigà...se ce so due da graffio sul cazzo sò chiara e farfalla......aridajie.


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas cercherò di essere educato e fine,ma, se ci sono due forumiste alle quali devasterei soffusamente er culo sono proprio chiara e farfalla,non solo a loro....


è il soffusamente che mi fa pervadere da un senso di vertigine :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' solo inesperta. Si farà.



ma inesperta de che?
e daje


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> è il soffusamente che mi fa pervadere da un senso di vertigine :rotfl:


Cerco di essere educato,non vorrei essere volgare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> è una figa clamorosa. Cosa vuoi che mi importi di qualche "scivolone"?
> 
> E comunque non sono incazzato, è una sciocchezza che ha fatto lei. Non ha mica fatto chissà che roba grave!



Questa esattamente la risposta che mi aspettavo, clamorosamente in linea con quanto diceva ieri tubarao.
Quando si dice che a tenersi il cazzo nei pantaloni di pensa di passare per stupidi


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> ma inesperta de che?
> e daje


E te?tu via da qui,SUOR SIMONA-:rotfl:


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma inesperta de che?
> e daje


solitamente faccio i cazzi miei, ma questa volta ti avviso che:
 Oscuro sta andando a pranzo da farfalla ......


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cerco di essere educato,non vorrei essere volgare.


:up: immaginavo...


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' solo inesperta. Si farà.


Piccole traditrici crescono? :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> tuba con immutato affetto.....ma vafanculo va
> inesperta
> Alè ampliamo la categoria degli incapaci di intendere di volere
> Ma inesperta de che.....
> ...


Se se tutte brave. Tarpiamo le ali a un possibile talento.
Io dico, diamole il tempo di crescere, ha sbagliato un partita, ok, e che sarà mai.
Con qualche buon consiglio la tipa dell'ufficio di Hiking potrebbe dare molte soddisfazioni invece.

No. Tarpiamo le ali ai talenti.

Uff.

CHe amarezza.


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Piccole traditrici crescono? :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Il forum non dovrà mai lamentare carenza di adesioni!


----------



## Simy (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E te?tu via da qui,SUOR SIMONA-:rotfl:


vai a cagare


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Se se tutte brave. Tarpiamo le ali a un possibile talento.
> Io dico, diamole il tempo di crescere, ha sbagliato un partita, ok, e che sarà mai.
> Con qualche buon consiglio la tipa dell'ufficio di Hiking potrebbe dare molte soddisfazioni invece.
> 
> ...


Sarà,ma belle chiappe ar cazzo gli dà del tu...secondo me...


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Il forum non dovrà mai lamentare carenza di adesioni!


Ecco..portala qui da. Magari gli fai da nave scuola. :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> solitamente faccio i cazzi miei, ma questa volta ti avviso che:
> Oscuro sta andando a pranzo da farfalla ......


Il problema non è il pranzo ma dove pranza...e non è un luogo ma una parte del corpo


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non è il pranzo ma dove pranza...e non è un luogo ma una parte del corpo


Non lascerò nulla sul tavolo...o forse si.....


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non è il pranzo ma dove pranza...e non è un luogo ma una parte del corpo



però...... :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non è il pranzo ma dove pranza...e non è un luogo ma una parte del corpo


Tra le dita dei piedi? 

Oscù..così feticista non ti facevo

Buscopann


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non lascerò nulla sul tavolo...o forse si.....


stai attento che non ci sia il peperoncino, altrimenti.....


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*G*



gas ha detto:


> però...... :rotfl:


Adoro mangiare sul culo...:rotfl:


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

Per me è solo una figa che se la tira, e basta.
Manca di quell'umiltà necessaria per non offendere le persone che ha attorno, perché da sempre ne ha avute anche troppe e la sua etica latita su diversi fronti. Di donne così ce ne sono tante, non mi meraviglia come si sia comportata, attorno avrà sempre il codazzo degli uomini che non essendo riusciti a farsela non fanno altro che sbavarci dietro e sparlare appena possibile. Un mondo di merda, come ce ne sono tanti negli ambienti di lavoro.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà,ma belle chiappe ar cazzo *gli dà del tu*...secondo me...


In almeno 5 o 6 lingue diverse tra l'altro. Tra cui il croato antico


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro mangiare sul culo...:rotfl:


perchè così riesci a pulirti la bocca senza usare il tovagliolo?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro mangiare sul culo...:rotfl:


Con la zuppa rischi l'effetto Geyser 

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*SI*



Tubarao ha detto:


> In almeno 5 o 6 lingue diverse tra l'altro. Tra cui il croato antico


SI,farfalla è poliedrica,è una da inculata lampo e a secco,senza offesa.


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


bella merda lei
anzi,
proprio stupida direi
dirle stronza è un complimento. non ha il minimo rispetto empatico dell'altro.
Vuoi trombare e cornificare? accomodati, ma non smerdare l'altro! che tra parentesi sei stata proprio tu a stuzzicare.
Manco che devi confessare ai pettegoli i cazzi tuoi, ci mancherebbe, ma perchè far passare l'altro per una cosa che non è?
io me ne frego del politically correct in questi casi, io lo sono, sempre massimamente onesta, mai mi sarei permessa e mi aspetto altrettanto, ma se hai una nocciolina al posto del cervello e te ne esci co ste merdate, non ci sto.
Ok, sarai superfiga, ma che singifica? che per farmi una scopata co na gnocca allora mi sottometto alle peggio porcate (false) dette sul mio conto? che poi non è questo il fatto, che poi è minimo, ma è che potenzialmente sta deficiente è pericolosa perchè pur di parare il culo a lei manderebbe in prigione la madre.
Bah.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (18 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma una strafiga come fa ad ignorarla?:mrgreen:


Forse non sono stato chiaro e ripropongo le mie risposte:



Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Quindi, eliminando tutte le questioni morali e di rispetto le risposte corrette sono:
> 
> 1) Abbozza se ti interessa avere altri incontri con lei, al massimo è una carta( quella di ripristinare la verità) da giocarsi in futuro e goditi TUTTO quello che PUOI goderti...
> 2) Abbozza, ma ignorala d'ora in poi( a meno che tu non sia veramente un morto di fica) se proprio vuoi fare una cattiveria...


Parliamoci chiaro, lei sarà quello che vi pare( troia, stronza, inesperta, presa alla sprovvista), ma LUI ha bisogno di gonfiare il suo ego.

1) E' una strafiga e ti vuoi divertire ancora? Bene, non stare nemmeno a porti il problema su un forum, perchè è chiaro che nel momento in cui metti in atto "la cattiveria" ti sei precluso ogni tipo di uteriore incontro...

2) Ti senti un po' ferito nell'ego però non sai cosa fare? Allora un po' morto di fica lo sei davvero, nel senso che per una trombata metti da parte il tuo orgoglio.

In fine concludo con una considerazione sulla questione "ma i colleghi non si fanno i cazzi loro?"

In questo caso lo trovo ipocrita. Lui non si è posto il problema di fare il piacione davanti ai colleghi( e qui l'ego ritorna), lei non si è sentita "presa alla sprovvista" da un palese tentativo di flirtare e anzi lo ha incoraggiato. La domanda dei colleghi la trovo lecita e in fondo era da aspettarsela.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Forse non sono stato chiaro e ripropongo le mie risposte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche qualcos'altro oltre all'ego :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che poi..per l'uomo spesso sono sinonimi  :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2014)

cosa si diceva pochi giorni fa a proposito di amanti e comportamenti "corretti"??

ecco qua: questo utente per una cazzata di pettegolezzi ha dei dubbi su come comportarsi, epperò vuole continuare a fare l'amante, ma tò!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Io dico, facciamo crescere i talenti. Diamo loro del tempo.

Perché poi famo la fine dell'Italia, che ci ritroviamo a dover sperare che a Pirlo, De Rossi e Buffon, tutti ultra trentenni, non venga neanche un raffreddore.

Ci vuole programmazione. Ci vuole metodo. 

Facciamoli crescere questi talenti. Non li bruciamo al primo sbaglio.


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Forse non sono stato chiaro e ripropongo le mie risposte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comnque io la storia di queste voci che girano l'ho scoperta stamattina. Mentre con lei ci vediamo da un paio di settimane. Quindi appena saputo vi ho resi partecipi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se se tutte brave. Tarpiamo le ali a un possibile talento.
> Io dico, diamole il tempo di crescere, ha sbagliato un partita, ok, e che sarà mai.
> Con qualche buon consiglio la tipa dell'ufficio di Hiking potrebbe dare molte soddisfazioni invece.
> 
> ...



Ti quoto su tutta la linea, schizzi e pompini compresi.
Anche hicking deve farsi, però, mica solo lei 
Certe donne non sono per tutti, devi essere allenato ad affrontarle


----------



## Eratò (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Intendevo dire non così grave da arrivare a dire non la vedo più! Almeno non per me! Però il quesito mi interessa.
> Poi se dobbiamo per forza aprire 3d con fatti serissimi, gravissimi, e super impegnati allora scusa!
> 
> Mi sembra che comunque stia stimolando la conversazione e non penso che sia perché nessuno di noi "ha un cazzo da fare" come dici tu.
> ...


Ma in riferimento a "la gente non ha un cazzo da fare" mi riferivo ai tuoi colleghi....e tu mi stai a tracciare un profilo psicologico riguardo al tradimento?ma se non capisci chiedi prima di partire in quarta...


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Io dico, facciamo crescere i talenti. Diamo loro del tempo.
> 
> Perché poi famo la fine dell'Italia, che ci ritroviamo a dover sperare che a Pirlo, De Rossi e Buffon, tutti ultra trentenni, non venga neanche un raffreddore.
> 
> ...


Ok,ma facciamo crescere i potenziali talenti,non quelli che non valgono un cazzo.Io come traditore non valgo un cazzo,ma in determinati frangenti di vita,ho il cazzo assassino.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> bella merda lei
> anzi,
> proprio stupida direi
> dirle stronza è un complimento. non ha il minimo rispetto empatico dell'altro.
> ...


Standing ovation


----------



## Don Chisciotte (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche qualcos'altro oltre all'ego :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Che poi..per l'uomo spesso sono sinonimi  :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


No, quello pare che riesce a gonfiarlo( e sgonfiarlo) tranquillamente...( dice...):mexican:

In verità più che sinonimi sono diretta conseguenza( al gonfiare dell'uno si gonfia di conseguenza l'altro).

Sia ben chiaro, non è questo il problema, un po' di ego gonfiato ci sta anche bene( meglio della depressione). Il punto rimane che lui deve "abbazzare".

Poi, dopo,  si comporta nel modo che ritiene più opportuno( in base a cosa preferisce *S*gonfiare)


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...



complimentoni...perchè non le dici di questa bella idea che ti ha attraversato la mente? almeno forse lei capisce con chi ha a che fare, chissà


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas uno che ci prova e lei non ci sta però....!Dai come forma non è il massimo.Esempio:io mi inculo eliade....voi avete nasato che cammina male a causa mia.....,perè eliade scrive:non è vero oscuro ci prova ma io nulla,e se cammino male è perchè soffro di sciatica....insomma potrebbe scrivere più signorilmente siamo solo amici e se cammino male è perchè ho una postura sbagliata fin da piccola.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Un nome a caso!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque si, non farei come la signorina descritta dal primo post.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


ma che t'importa di cosa dice agli altri?
se quello che t'interessa è continuare a vederla caso mai chiedile direttamente come mai non abbia detto la verità....
ma meditare addirittura "vendette " solo perché ti ha fatto apparire "rifiutato" mi pare infantile.
la sostanza è che non l'ha fatto


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


Non credo sia importante smentirla la leggo come necessità di masco italico al limite a tu per tu prova a chiederle "se i colleghi mi chiedono se c'è qualcosa tra di noi, cosa devo rispondere?"... Ma poi scusa se lei è impegnata con un altro ufficialmente come avrebbe dovuto rispondere


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> complimentoni...perchè non le dici di questa bella idea che ti ha attraversato la mente? almeno forse lei capisce con chi ha a che fare, chissà


L'importante é che anche lui dovrebbe aver capito con chi ha a che fare.
Dopodichè non gli sto dicendo di farlo. Ma ripeto 4 calci nel culo figurati si


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

ad ogni modo è una tentazione da loffi


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che t'importa di cosa dice agli altri?
> se quello che t'interessa è continuare a vederla caso mai chiedile direttamente come mai non abbia detto la verità....
> ma meditare addirittura "vendette " solo perché ti ha fatto apparire "rifiutato" mi pare infantile.
> la sostanza è che non l'ha fatto



ma infatti secondo me questo tizio ragiona all'incontrario, nel senso che quello che dovrebbe essere un piacevole segreto tra lui e lei, magari anche fonte di sghignazzate alle spalle dei colleghi che spettegolano curiosi, invece a lui fa indignare e meditare vendetta perchè non è gestito secondo verità :singleeye:
ma si può??


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2014)

certo, bisogna ammetterlo, non ci sono più gli amanti "gentiluomini" di una volta.
e questo fa una grande tristezza.
Io ricordo di un caro conoscente che veramente era un conquistatore di femmine.
Un pò di fascino, il fisico giusto, quell'aria in pò cosi...resta che non ne mancava una, e tutto vero.
Però mai l'ho sentito vantarsi, o sbeffeggiare o al limite difendersi...
mai, anzi
se qualcuno insinuava qualcosa, lui li sempre pronto a dire che no, non era possibile,
 che quella era un gran signora, che mai e poi mai, che era una bella donna, rispettabilissima.
le merdate e le battute su di lui arrivano, eccome...faceva spallucce, certo non andava di stizza, non era lui la primadonna.
Difendeva a questo punto, che cosa?
difendeva le donne, che veramente pensava di scopare o amare,
 solo per essere donne.
questo diceva, lui. 
Le donne hanno tutto da rimetterci, lui solo vana gloria, ma poco gli interessava.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ma facciamo crescere i potenziali talenti,non quelli che non valgono un cazzo.Io come traditore non valgo un cazzo,ma in determinati frangenti di vita,ho il cazzo assassino.


Ma infatti Oscù. Manca anche chi insegna.

Hai ragione tu. Il degrado è completo.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'importante é che anche lui dovrebbe aver capito con chi ha a che fare.
> Dopodichè non gli sto dicendo di farlo. Ma ripeto 4 calci nel culo figurati si


Troppo categorica. Non sono d'accordo. No no no.


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo, bisogna ammetterlo, non ci sono più gli amanti "gentiluomini" di una volta.
> e questo fa una grande tristezza.
> Io ricordo di un caro conoscente che veramente era un conquistatore di femmine.
> Un pò di fascino, il fisico giusto, quell'aria in pò cosi...resta che non ne mancava una, e tutto vero.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Anzi ti dirò di più: è prorpio quello che ho fatto. Un collega che aveva visto la scena come gli altri è venuto a chiederlo a me e io ho negato tutto! Assolutamente.


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Anzi ti dirò di più: è prorpio quello che ho fatto. Un collega che aveva visto la scena come gli altri è venuto a chiederlo a me e io ho negato tutto! Assolutamente.


bravo.
difendila.
difendi la sua reputazione.
comportati da gentiluomo.


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Anzi ti dirò di più: è prorpio quello che ho fatto. Un collega che aveva visto la scena come gli altri è venuto a chiederlo a me e io ho negato tutto! Assolutamente.



HAI FATTO benissimo.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

ma poi siamo al pare che...
e parla , chiedi prima di meditare vendette barbine


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Troppo categorica. Non sono d'accordo. No no no.


Sempre con immutato affetto


----------



## sabinabuzzanti (18 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo sia importante smentirla la leggo come necessità di masco italico al limite a tu per tu prova a chiederle "se i colleghi mi chiedono se c'è qualcosa tra di noi, cosa devo rispondere?"... Ma poi scusa se lei è impegnata con un altro ufficialmente come avrebbe dovuto rispondere


ma infatti!! E' fidanzata, cosa doveva dire? si , abbiamo fatto una scopatina ma niente di serio...


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> HAI FATTO benissimo.


Magari è anche per questo che la cosa non mi è piaciuta. Ho dato per scontato che anche lei avrebbe fatto lo stesso, che si potesse gestire la cosa con eleganza senza penalizzare nessuno!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

sabinabuzzanti ha detto:


> ma infatti!! E' fidanzata, cosa doveva dire? si , abbiamo fatto una scopatina ma niente di serio...


Bastava fare un sorriso e dire "ma non dite cazzate"  girarsi ed andarsene..
A me non sembra complicato


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Magari è anche per questo che la cosa non mi è piaciuta. Ho dato per scontato che anche lei avrebbe fatto lo stesso, che si potesse gestire la cosa con eleganza senza penalizzare nessuno!


Ma va? E ma sai è inesperta, povera creatura


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi siamo al pare che...
> e parla , chiedi prima di meditare vendette barbine


EDDAI! Non stavo mica pensando ad appiccicarle addosso la lettera scarlatta!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Quesito: che faccio?
> 
> 1 - Abbozzo. Me ne fotto e lascio che dica quello che le pare tanto comunque ho quello che mi interessa
> 
> 2 - Mi vendico. Potrei silenziosamente ed efficacemente diffondere la voce di come è invece realmente andata... il che rimetterebbe le cose al suo posto.


Esiste roba più trasgressiva che ignorarsi in pubblico spargendo la voce che vi state sul cazzo e saltarsi addosso in privato?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre con immutato affetto


Ma tu sei nata forse imparata ? 

No guarda che qui invece la situazione è preoccupante. Sta ragazza ha fatto un errore. Io dico. Aiutiamola. Non gettiamole la croce addosso. Anche perché, lo ripeto, se la situazione attuale è quel vuoto di valori che vedo intorno a me, abbiamo poco da star contenti.


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma va? E ma sai è inesperta, povera creatura


ma come cazzo fai a parlare tu???

Una donna traditrice che giudica e sentenzia su una donna traditrice.
siamo al colmo.
quali commenti ti sarebbe piaciuto ricevere se mai,
 la tua giurassica storia, fosse stata di pettegolezzo pubblico?


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


Ho fatto la brava anche troppo, ne avrei di cose da dire...


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma tu sei nata forse imparata ?
> 
> No guarda che qui invece la situazione è preoccupante. Sta ragazza ha fatto un errore. Io dico. Aiutiamola. Non gettiamole la croce addosso. Anche perché, lo ripeto, *se la situazione attuale è quel vuoto di valori che vedo intorno* *a me*, abbiamo poco da star contenti.



folgorato sulla via di Damasco???
mi stai a diventà...prete????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> bella merda lei
> anzi,
> proprio stupida direi
> dirle stronza è un complimento. non ha il minimo rispetto empatico dell'altro.
> ...


Macchè stupida? E' un gioco, un messaggio a Hiking.


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Magari è anche per questo che la cosa non mi è piaciuta. Ho dato per scontato che anche lei avrebbe fatto lo stesso, che si potesse gestire la cosa con eleganza senza penalizzare nessuno!



Ma che ci sara' mai di penalizzante se anche le fosse scappato 'mi ha invitata ma ho detto no'?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho fatto la brava anche troppo, ne avrei di cose da dire...


Vai Diletta. Non avere pietà. Spara ad alzo zero.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma tu sei nata forse imparata ?
> 
> No guarda che qui invece la situazione è preoccupante. Sta ragazza ha fatto un errore. Io dico. Aiutiamola. Non gettiamole la croce addosso. *Anche perché, lo ripeto, se la situazione attuale è quel vuoto di valori che vedo intorno a me, abbiamo poco da star contenti.*


Infatti. Riflettiamo: è davvero questo il Paese che vorremmo lasciare ai cinesi?


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bastava fare un sorriso e dire "ma non dite cazzate"  girarsi ed andarsene..
> A me non sembra complicato



non è mai complicato per chi è abituato a mistificare, cioè a voi traditori!


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2014)

PADANIA UNITA E TOSTA!!!!


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Infatti. Riflettiamo: è davvero questo il Paese che vorremmo lasciare ai cinesi?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sabinabuzzanti (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Infatti. Riflettiamo: è davvero questo il Paese che vorremmo lasciare ai cinesi?


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tanto sincera non è.
> Opportunista sicuramente.
> Perché meravigliarsi?


è talmente logico.
la collega è fidanzata e tradisce il fidanzato, gli mente, spara palle insomma. questo non è un giudizio ma una semplice constatazione. 
ovvio che anche nei tradimenti ci saranno diversità ecc. ma è chiaro che non puoi aspettarti trasparenza o, appunto, che dica quel ce vuoi tu.


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo, bisogna ammetterlo, non ci sono più gli amanti "gentiluomini" di una volta.
> e questo fa una grande tristezza.
> Io ricordo di un caro conoscente che veramente era un conquistatore di femmine.
> Un pò di fascino, il fisico giusto, quell'aria in pò cosi...resta che non ne mancava una, e tutto vero.
> ...



Ecco una frase che se l'avessi scritta io...apriti Cielo!!
Invece è passata inosservata, già di qui si vede com'è ingiusto il mondo!


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'importante é che anche lui dovrebbe aver capito con chi ha a che fare.
> Dopodichè non gli sto dicendo di farlo. Ma ripeto 4 calci nel culo figurati si


sono assolutamente d'accordo.
Nel senso.
Secondo me il punto non è cosa gli altri dicono o pensano di me, anche sticazzi, tanto io so io e che gli altri sparlano problemi loro (e da sto punto di vista secondo me meditare vendetta è una grandissima stronzata! ti metti al suo livello bassissimo!)
il punto invece è: ma chi mi sto scopando?
una che non ci ha pensato un secondo a mettermi in mezzo, una disposta a buttare fango su di me pur di salvare lei!?
mi voglio trombare una così solo perchè è strafiga?


ok, ma se in questo caso ha detto una minima 'cattiveria' (parafrasando il titolo del 3d), domani?
magari se il marito la sgama direbbe che lei povera non c'entrava nulla, è stata circuita e pure violentata!? (estremizzo volutamente il concetto).


E' il potenziale di cretinaggine di sta tizia che a me preoccupa.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come cazzo fai a parlare tu???
> 
> Una donna traditrice che giudica e sentenzia su una donna traditrice.
> siamo al colmo.
> ...


spider le stronzate le puoi scrivere dopo le 22 mi sembrava chiaro
Se fosse di pettegolezzo pubblico avrei risposto per me, non avrei infagato lui
Se vuoi provo a scriverlo lentamente


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma tu sei nata forse imparata ?
> 
> No guarda che qui invece la situazione è preoccupante. Sta ragazza ha fatto un errore. Io dico. Aiutiamola. Non gettiamole la croce addosso. Anche perché, lo ripeto, se la situazione attuale è quel vuoto di valori che vedo intorno a me, abbiamo poco da star contenti.


sono indecisa de risponderti seriamente o fanculizzarti per la terza volta


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Per me dice tanto su come ci si approcci al tradimento, su come spesso si neghino le proprie voglie, su come ci si assoggetti alle regole dell'apparenza della società *anche a spese degli altri.*


siete stati a letto insieme a spese del fidanzato, cosa vuoi che gliene freghi di come passi tu.
che poi sei solo sminchiato dal fatto che passi che ci hai provato e lei non c'è stata.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Nel senso.
> Secondo me il punto non è cosa gli altri dicono o pensano di me, anche sticazzi, tanto io so io e che gli altri sparlano problemi loro (e da sto punto di vista secondo me meditare vendetta è una grandissima stronzata! ti metti al suo livello bassissimo!)
> il punto invece è: ma chi mi sto scopando?
> ...


:up:verde


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> non è mai complicato per chi è abituato a mistificare, cioè a voi traditori![/QUOTE_]
> 
> Insisto, a freddo tutto e' migliorabile,  ma e' stata presa alla sprovvista, sai quante cose cambierei io nelle risposte, pure alla  troia,  se mi rifarcesse quella  maledetta telefonata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> folgorato sulla via di Damasco???
> mi stai a diventà...prete????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma tutto il contrario direi.

Qui credono che basti una smanacciata dentro i pantaloni di un uomo per dire: Sono una zoccola traditrice. 

_Ma smettetela piuttosto! Con chi credete di parlare?! Ho girato il mondo, cosa credete? C'è stato un tempo in cui me le scopavo! E scopavo ragazze come queste, più giovani di queste, con le mutande strappate, le chiappe brutalmente segnate, ma non c'è niente, niente di peggio che assistere alla stupida amputazione di un'anima da zoccola, perché... perché per quello non c'è protesi! Voi pensate di rispedire questa splendida puttanella alla sua casa dell'Oregon con la coda fra le gambe, ma io vi dico, signori, che voi state condannando a morte la sua anima! E perché?! Perché non è uno della vostra cricca, una privilegiata?! Ferite questo ragazza e infangherete tutti quanti! E voi dovunque siate laggiù, andate a fare in culo!
_


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti quoto su tutta la linea, schizzi e pompini compresi.
> Anche hicking deve farsi, però, mica solo lei
> Certe donne non sono per tutti, devi essere allenato ad affrontarle


Quoto il tuo quoto, così mi risparmio una tirata.


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:verde


 e allora dai, ogni tanto la pensiamo pure allo stesso modo va...


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> spider le stronzate le puoi scrivere dopo le 22 mi sembrava chiaro
> Se fosse di pettegolezzo pubblico avrei risposto per me, non avrei infagato lui
> Se vuoi provo a scriverlo lentamente


senti, le stronzate le scrivo quando voglio...
visto che anche tu non sembra ti trattenga.
tu sei sempre pronta a fare il pelo sugli altri, meno che su te stessa.
questo si, questo no, claci nel culo...ma piantala, e cerca di ragionare.
ma quanto ti ci vuole per ammettere che hai completamente sbagliato tutta la tua vita?
altrimenti non saresti cosi rabbiosa, quando incontri lo specchio di quello che sei e sei stata.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> bella merda lei
> anzi,
> *proprio stupida direi
> dirle stronza è un complimento. non ha il minimo rispetto empatico dell'altro.*
> ...


tutto ciò per un "pare?"


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> senti, le stronzate le scrivo quando voglio...
> visto che anche tu non sembra ti trattenga.
> tu sei sempre pronta a fare il pelo sugli altri,* meno che su te stessa*.
> questo si, questo no, claci nel culo...ma piantala, e cerca di ragionare.
> ...


Rabbiosa? Io?
hai proprio preso quella sbagliata
Sono fin troppo solare
Se tornassi indietro rivivrei la mia vita esattamente come l'ho vissuta
Se dovessi cambiare qualche cosa è non aver fatto l'università
Per il resto nulla
Quindi spider io capisco che ti sta sul cazzo che vivo serena il mio matrimonio e il mio tradimento e posso anche capirti ma davvero pensa prima di scrivere perchè qui dentro mi leggi spesso più a favore di gente come te che è stata tradita che verso i traditori.

il neretto è una stronzata. Mi sono stranalizzata qui dentro e fuori di qui. ne ho fatto di lavoro su me stesso e qui dentro più di una persona ha detto questo di me


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto ciò per un "pare?"



ma queste, stanno qui a fare il pelo...a una povera disgraziata.
tutto un distinguo, su come comportarsi...quando le mutande se le sono calate pure loro...e di brutto.
Allora è sempre un attacco alle donne, a come devono fare, come comportarsi...c'è pure il decalogo, dell'amante,
questo va ben, cosi non doveva fare...
 l'amante perfetta, quella che dopo il bocchino ti risucchia per bene lo sperma cosi..non lasci traccia nelle mutande!!!
forse farfalla, ci può illustrare!!!!
Un attacco, una miserazione che viene proprio dalle donne che tradiscono, guarda te.
è sempre bello far vedere che gli altri sono peggio di te, ci si sente migliori.
.


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Magari è anche per questo che la cosa non mi è piaciuta. Ho dato per scontato che anche lei avrebbe fatto lo stesso, *che si potesse gestire la cosa con eleganza senza penalizzare nessuno*!


...nessuno, a parte il solito cornutone, poveraccio.
"Gestire la cosa con eleganza" mi fa veramente ridere, ma al tempo stesso, vomitare al pensiero che esista nel mondo gente come voi, te, che dovresti stare a 1000 miglia lontano da una impegnata, e la troietta che più troia non si può.
Non c'è altra definizione, ne ho cercata un'altra per essere più elegante, ma non la trovo proprio...
Anzi, non c'è.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se fosse di pettegolezzo pubblico avrei risposto per me, non avrei infagato lui


Non l'ha infangato, su. 
Non c'è cosa migliore che passare per coglioni e fare le cose dietro le spalle degli altri.


----------



## zanna (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Nel senso.
> Secondo me il punto non è cosa gli altri dicono o pensano di me, anche sticazzi, tanto io so io e che gli altri sparlano problemi loro (e da sto punto di vista secondo me meditare vendetta è una grandissima stronzata! ti metti al suo livello bassissimo!)
> il punto invece è: ma chi mi sto scopando?
> ...


Sarebbe per caso la prima che per pararsi il culetto santo lo direbbe? E non vi è viuppiù nulla da estremizzare 
Non sottovalutare mai chi rischia di trovarsi con le spalle al muro ... diventa pericoloso anche se *Excusatio            non petita, accusatio manifesta.*


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma queste, stanno qui a fare il pelo...a una povera disgraziata.
> tutto un distinguo, su come comportarsi...quando le mutande se le sono calate pure loro...e di brutto.
> Allora è sempre un attacco alle donne, a come devono fare, come comportarsi...c'è pure il decalogo, dell'amante,
> questo va ben, cosi non doveva fare...
> ...



Se avessi letto non ho minimamente ocmmentato il tradimento
sono cazzi suoi e ho tradito anch'io
Ho commentato il comportamento che ha avuto con l'uomo con cui ha scopato, e questo esula dal fatto che lei fosse impegnata
Su come faccio i bocchini io, scusa ma non sono cazzi tuoi e soprattutto cretino che non sei altro non mi hai letto scendere in questi dettagli.
Il rosso te lo do alla prima occasione
La spiegazione l'hai già avuta


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rabbiosa? Io?
> hai proprio preso quella sbagliata
> Sono fin troppo solare
> Se tornassi indietro rivivrei la mia vita esattamente come l'ho vissuta
> ...



tu non mi stai sul cazzo.
è solo una tua impressione.
forse invece è vero il contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non l'ha infangato, su.
> *Non c'è cosa migliore che passare per coglioni e fare le cose dietro le spalle degli altri*.


Se fossimo d'accordo sul farlo sarei pienamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tu non mi stai sul cazzo.
> è solo una tua impressione.
> forse invece è vero il contrario.


Meno male pensa se ti stavo simpatica. Mi chiedevi in che posizione mi metto quando lo prendo in culo
Spider, o hai le palle per attaccarmi o non fare un passo avanti e uno indietro perchè ti riesce malissimo
Dopodichè visto che non sono stronza come te e non mi piace infierire evito anche di spiegarti perchè ti sto sul cazzo


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se fossimo d'accordo sul farlo sarei pienamente d'accordo con te


Ma Zio Pedalino Afghano. Lei ha detto: "Macché! è lui che ci prova con me ma io non ci sto!". Gli avesse infilato un mouse nel culo.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Macchè stupida? E' un gioco, un messaggio a Hiking.


ma dai! ma quando mai? e che messaggio poi?
mica è la prima che finge di schifare uno con cui è stata perché è fidanzata.
lei è impegnata, altri hanno notato la confidenza con hiking e lei ha risposto secondo copione "io? macché, lui anzi ci ha provato e io ho detto no".


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se fossimo d'accordo sul farlo sarei pienamente d'accordo con te


"Macché! è President che ci prova con me ma io non ci sto!"


----------



## Lostris (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so cosa farei
> Se fosse il contrario
> Se fosse una donna e c'è un uomo che racconta di essersela scopata e non è vero, il consiglio sarebbero quello di abbozzare?
> Io ho due colleghi che hanno una relazione. Tutti lo sanno. Lei dice che lui ci prova ma che lei manco ci pensa e che lui fa il marpione con tutte. Lui dice che vanno a letto insieme perchè di passare per stalker non gli va. Abbiamo le due versioni, sappiamo quale è la verità e la figura di merda la fa lei.


"Mormora, la gente mormora... Falla tacere praticando l'allegria"

La gente non si fa mai i fattacci propri. Ohibò.


----------



## drusilla (18 Novembre 2014)

Due geni.  Al lavoro. Poi pure ripicche.


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


se ti "vendichi", ti banno seduta stante.

stai nell'antico dilemma del Frè: meglio trombarsi Carol Alt o meglio raccontarlo?

un uomo deve sempre scegliere la prima opzione.  quello che pensano gli altri non conta.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Lostris ha detto:


> "Mormora, la gente mormora... Falla tacere praticando l'allegria"
> 
> La gente non si fa mai i fattacci propri. Ohibò.



Ma infatti, luce dei miei occhi, in tutta questa situazione, i più colpevoli di tutti sono i colleghi gossippari.


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...nessuno, a parte il solito cornutone, poveraccio.
> "Gestire la cosa con eleganza" mi fa veramente ridere, ma al tempo stesso, *vomitare al pensiero che esista nel mondo gente come voi, te*, che dovresti stare a 1000 miglia lontano da una impegnata, e la troietta che più troia non si può.
> Non c'è altra definizione, ne ho cercata un'altra per essere più elegante, ma non la trovo proprio...
> Anzi, non c'è.


Ma infatti chi te la fa fare di abbassarti al nostro livello? Stai pure dove credi sia il tuo posto e non degnarti di rispondere.

Scusa se te lo dico, ma le cose capitano, come sono capitate a tante persone qui nel forum: da un lato e dall'altro. (anche a me è capiato da entrambe le barricate). Ne parliamo e i forum esistono per questo, non c'è bisogno di giudicare!


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se avessi letto non ho minimamente ocmmentato il tradimento
> sono cazzi suoi e ho tradito anch'io
> Ho commentato il comportamento che ha avuto con l'uomo con cui ha scopato, e questo esula dal fatto che lei fosse impegnata
> Su come faccio i bocchini io, scusa ma non sono cazzi tuoi e soprattutto cretino che non sei altro non mi hai letto scendere in questi dettagli.
> ...



senti paladina, della verità...
visto che lei avrebbe dovuto, comunque glissare e non certo infangare come dici tu...
a domanda diretta di tuo maritozzo, se mai ce ne fosse, glisseresti o saresti sincera?
ma mi sa che hai già risposto.
e alle amiche che hai detto?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Macché! è President che ci prova con me ma io non ci sto!"


ripeto se ci siamo messi d'accordo che vuoi che rispondo così ok-
In caso contrario io quella che se la tira e invece ha scopato il giorno prima non la faccio e a te non faccio fare la figura di quello che ci prova ocn la donna impegnata e che viene respinto, infastidita
Poi oh, vi piacciono ste donne, scopatevele che ve devo di
non mi offendo mica


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma dai! ma quando mai? e che messaggio poi?
> mica è la prima che finge di schifare uno con cui è stata perché è fidanzata.
> lei è impegnata, altri hanno notato la confidenza con hiking e lei ha risposto secondo copione "io? macché, lui anzi ci ha provato e io ho detto no".


Sai che è difficile da spiegare? E' come caricare con un surplus di maialaggine la relazione clandestina.
Tutti sanno che io e te ci stiamo sulle palle. Diamo a vedere di ignorarci, di starci sulle palle, sono fidanzata, te la nego e non te la do. Sei uno stronzo che c'ha provato con me. Però stasera ci vediamo al motel. 

E' qualcosa di estremamente intimo. Un gioco fra loro due. E' come se al toccare il fondo moralmente e al sentirsi zoccola per aver cornificato il fidanzatino, ci aggiungi pure l'ipocrisia.


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma queste, stanno qui a fare il pelo...a una povera disgraziata.
> tutto un distinguo, su come comportarsi...quando le mutande se le sono calate pure loro...e di brutto.
> Allora è sempre un attacco alle donne, a come devono fare, come comportarsi...c'è pure il decalogo, dell'amante,
> questo va ben, cosi non doveva fare...
> ...


io non sto facendo il pelo, dico solo che è pericolosa perchè una che non ci pensa due volte a pararsi il culo a discapito dall'altro. E qsta caratteristica mi da ai nervi a prescindere dal discorso corna, è una delle peggiori. C'è gente che lo fa al lavoro, in amicizia, in famiglia...che getta fango addosso agli altri per salvare se stesso.
Se vogliamo scendere nello specifico, beh, ecco, ci vuole classe e rispetto anche nel saper tradire!
Senza smerdare nessuno.
Io ho la fortuna (capacità) di non essere mai stata beccata!!! MAI! ma nemmeno sospettata!!! eppure ne ho fatte tante. Zero sospetto! Ebbene, stai sicuro che se mai lo fossi stata non avrei smerdato altri se non me stessa. Punto. Non sono una vigliacca e mi sarei assunta le responsabilità dei miei gesti. Con umiltà e disposta anche a prendermi il calcio nel culo, meritatissimo. So quello che rischio e non mi copro addosso alla merda che butto addosso ad altri. Non lo farei MAI.
Questo dico di sta tizia: che è una inaffidabile da tutti i punti di vista. Sia nelle sue azioni sia nella sua gestione di esse. Se una cosa non la sai fare, non farla!
E che se mi voglio trombare una o uno, deve essere una persona che stimo anche caratterialmente e non solo per le trombate che mi fa fare.
Non giudico che lei tradisca, ma che lei sia infame nello sputtanarlo coprendo se stessa.
Da traditrice non ho mai infangato nessuno. E mi sarei presa tutte le mie colpe al 100%. Come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2014)

...per favore, teniamo a bada, l'uomo rude e pieno di ormoni.
sempre democratico, però.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> senti paladina, della verità...
> visto che lei avrebbe dovuto, comunque glissare e non certo infangare come dici tu...
> a domanda diretta di tuo maritozzo, se mai ce ne fosse, glisseresti o saresti sincera?
> ma mi sa che hai già risposto.
> e alle amiche che hai detto?


Sarei sincera
Ai miei due amici ho sempre detto la verità
nessun altro ha fatto domande, se le avessero fatte avrei glissato sorridendo
Vuoi sapere altro
Paladina della verità non ha senso in questo 3d
Non ho detto che lei doveva dire che se lo era scopato
Leggi Spider prima di scrivere, leggi tesoro bello


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ripeto se ci siamo messi d'accordo che vuoi che rispondo così ok-
> In caso contrario io quella che se la tira e invece ha scopato il giorno prima non la faccio e a te non faccio fare la figura di quello che ci prova ocn la donna impegnata e che viene respinto, infastidita
> Poi oh, vi piacciono ste donne, scopatevele che ve devo di
> non mi offendo mica


non si sono messi d'accordo in nessun modo e, ovviamente, lei agisce nel modo che le sembra allontani sospetti e pettegolezzi generali.
è una cosa che ho visto fare anche agli uomini per la verità.
se li comunque non è leale al fidanzato, non vedo perché debba esserlo nei confronti di un amante occasionale come hiking.
c'è un fraintendimento di fondo, credo. loro non hanno alcuna relazione, non c'è nessun patto pregresso.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sai che è difficile da spiegare? E' come caricare con un surplus di maialaggine la relazione clandestina.
> Tutti sanno che io e te ci stiamo sulle palle. Diamo a vedere di ignorarci, di starci sulle palle, sono fidanzata, te la nego e non te la do. Sei uno stronzo che c'ha provato con me.* Però stasera ci vediamo al motel. *
> 
> E' qualcosa di estremamente intimo. Un gioco fra loro due. E' come se al toccare il fondo moralmente e al sentirsi zoccola per aver cornificato il fidanzatino, ci aggiungi pure l'ipocrisia.


Concordo su tutto meno che sul neretto. A noi ci piaceva il divanetto nell'ufficio del boss, o al limite appunto, il tavolo lungo della sala riunioni.. Sigh. Ero giovane e stupido.  Ora solo stupido.


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto...apparecchia....io faccio manovra...





oscuro ha detto:


> A rigà...se ce so due da graffio sul cazzo sò chiara e farfalla......aridajie.





gas ha detto:


> solitamente faccio i cazzi miei, ma questa volta ti avviso che:
> Oscuro sta andando a pranzo da farfalla ......


meglio stare a dieta


----------



## Lostris (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti, luce dei miei occhi, in tutta questa situazione, i più colpevoli di tutti sono i colleghi gossippari.


E chi non ne ha. :singleeye:
A me avevano fatto insinuazioni solo perché gli sembrava che mi vestivo diversa e vedevano una strana luce negli occhi...
ed era gente che vedevo solo in mensa.. 
Danno roba buona da noi ahahahaha


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Ad ogni modo...

Questi sì che son problemi  

Buscopann

PS. Hicking..Ricordati che sei l'amante. Sei la ruota di scorta. Tromba e stai sereno


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io non sto facendo il pelo, dico solo che è pericolosa perchè una che non ci pensa due volte a pararsi il culo a discapito dall'altro. E qsta caratteristica mi da ai nervi a prescindere dal discorso corna, è una delle peggiori. C'è gente che lo fa al lavoro, in amicizia, in famiglia...che getta fango addosso agli altri per salvare se stesso.
> Se vogliamo scendere nello specifico, beh, ecco, ci vuole classe e rispetto anche nel saper tradire!
> Senza smerdare nessuno.
> Io ho la fortuna (capacità) di non essere mai stata beccata!!! MAI! ma nemmeno sospettata!!! eppure ne ho fatte tante. Zero sospetto! Ebbene, stai sicuro che se mai lo fossi stata non avrei smerdato altri se non me stessa. Punto. Non sono una vigliacca e mi sarei assunta le responsabilità dei miei gesti. Con umiltà e disposta anche a prendermi il calcio nel culo, meritatissimo. So quello che rischio e non mi copro addosso alla merda che butto addosso ad altri. Non lo farei MAI.
> ...


Oh. Ha detto, al collega che tra l'altro non si faceva i cazzi suoi: E' lui che ci prova con me.

Ma magari è andata nel panico e ha detto le prime cose che le sono venute in mente.

Da ste quattro parole a questa le avete fatto anche l'analisi del sangue (colesterolo ? tutto a posto ? )


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sai che è difficile da spiegare? E' come caricare con un surplus di maialaggine la relazione clandestina.
> Tutti sanno che io e te ci stiamo sulle palle. Diamo a vedere di ignorarci, di starci sulle palle, sono fidanzata, te la nego e non te la do. Sei uno stronzo che c'ha provato con me. Però stasera ci vediamo al motel.
> 
> E' qualcosa di estremamente intimo. Un gioco fra loro due. E' come se al toccare il fondo moralmente e al sentirsi zoccola per aver cornificato il fidanzatino, ci aggiungi pure l'ipocrisia.


secondo me stai andando un po' troppo di fantasia, o comunque applichi una dinamica che a te intrigherebbe ma che non è assolutamente detto che sia così.
peraltro, lui s'è pure sminchiato.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io non sto facendo il pelo, dico solo che è pericolosa perchè una che non ci pensa due volte a pararsi il culo a discapito dall'altro. E qsta caratteristica mi da ai nervi a prescindere dal discorso corna, è una delle peggiori. C'è gente che lo fa al lavoro, in amicizia, in famiglia...che getta fango addosso agli altri per salvare se stesso.
> Se vogliamo scendere nello specifico, beh, ecco, ci vuole classe e rispetto anche nel saper tradire!
> Senza smerdare nessuno.
> Io ho la fortuna (capacità) di non essere mai stata beccata!!! MAI! ma nemmeno sospettata!!! eppure ne ho fatte tante. Zero sospetto! Ebbene, stai sicuro che se mai lo fossi stata non avrei smerdato altri se non me stessa. Punto. Non sono una vigliacca e mi sarei assunta le responsabilità dei miei gesti. Con umiltà e disposta anche a prendermi il calcio nel culo, meritatissimo. So quello che rischio e non mi copro addosso alla merda che butto addosso ad altri. Non lo farei MAI.
> ...


ariquoto


----------



## sabinabuzzanti (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tirati una sega e schizza tutta sulla sua tastiera del pc.


ma così conferma che non hanno veramente trombato.
E che lui oltre oltre a non aver trombato è un segaiolo rancoroso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma tu sei nata forse imparata ?
> 
> No guarda che qui invece la situazione è preoccupante. Sta ragazza ha fatto un errore. Io dico. Aiutiamola. Non gettiamole la croce addosso. Anche perché, lo ripeto, se la situazione attuale è quel vuoto di valori che vedo intorno a me, abbiamo poco da star contenti.



Mi tocca quotarti di nuovo, ma è colpa tua che mi dai gli spunti 

Il vuoto dei valori è realtà.
Qualcuno ce l'ha con questa ragazza? Non credo.
Qualcuno ce l'ha con hiking? Neanche.
Ognuno di loro si è comportato secondo quel che gli pareva e per il momento non ci sono stati danni.
Non credo che qualcuno volesse accanirsi contro uno o l'altra.
Gli scivoloni, le piccole mancanze di stile che si impara a correggere con l'età sono contingenti.

Però, signori, qui non è stato centrato il punto, a mio avviso.
Dove sta il vuoto di valori? 
Nella risposta di hiking: "ma è una figa clamorosa". Non: Cazzo, voglio scoparmela ancora perché ABBIAMO fatto del sesso memorabile, perché CI è piaciuto, perché se ci ripenso mi viene voglia di fare di nuovo sesso CON LEI, perché SIAMO stati bene.

No: è una gran figa, e quasi quasi (quasi) sarebbe meglio che gli altri lo sapessero (o almeno lo intuissero) che mi sono scopato la gran figa alla faccia loro.

Poi magari ( e qui mi dissocio dalla vicenda di hiking e generalizzo solo per completare il quadro) mi sposo o mi accaso o sto insieme con quella un po' meno figa clamorosa.

A me nei giovani preoccupano più che tutto queste compensazioni del vuoto basate sull'immagine più che sulla sostanza.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Lostris ha detto:


> E chi non ne ha. :singleeye:
> A me avevano fatto insinuazioni solo perché gli sembrava che mi vestivo diversa e vedevano una strana luce negli occhi...
> ed era gente che vedevo solo in mensa..
> Danno roba buona da noi ahahahaha


Se invece sapessero la verità vera.......


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bravo.
> difendila.
> difendi la sua reputazione.
> comportati da gentiluomo.



Spider... non è che così facendo difende la sua reputazione...
Evita di sputtanarsi per le prossime.
Un amante discreto è d'obbligo.


----------



## zanna (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti, *luce dei miei occhi*, in tutta questa situazione, i più colpevoli di tutti sono i colleghi gossippari.


Uveite pure tu?


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oh. Ha detto, al collega che tra l'altro non si faceva i cazzi suoi: E' lui che ci prova con me.
> 
> Ma magari è andata nel panico e ha detto le prime cose che le sono venute in mente.
> 
> Da ste quattro parole a questa le avete fatto anche l'analisi del sangue (colesterolo ? tutto a posto ? )


:up::up::up:


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oh. Ha detto, al collega che tra l'altro non si faceva i cazzi suoi: E' lui che ci prova con me.
> 
> Ma magari è andata nel panico e ha detto le prime cose che le sono venute in mente.
> 
> Da ste quattro parole a questa le avete fatto anche l'analisi del sangue (colesterolo ? tutto a posto ? )


se avesse detto solo ste due stronzate, chi ha aperto il 3d (non ricordo nome) non si sarebbe fatto il film di come fare, se addirittura vendicarsi, si vede che gli è arrivata addosso na valangata demmerda, no?
co ste due cazzate ti senti tutta sta roba addosso?
evidentemente era ben di più di ste due cose.
Ed in ogni caso, per risponderti, "no! a me non sarebbero venute in mente ste cose" perchè a me, come forma mentis, non mi viene di getto di dire una cazzata su un altro, piuttosto di dirla ma senza tirare nessuno in mezzo.
Avrei semplicemente detto 'maccheccazzo stai addì, siamo amici, c'è confidenza ma qua in ufficio non puoi parlare co nessuno che subito chissà che cavolo pensate!' ecco, la prima stronzata a me sarebbe venuta questa. 
Se poi è d'uopo come prima cosa in testa, pararsi il culo mettendo in mezzo altri, e va anche tollerato e giustificato, beh...non è il mio style. E ne prendo le distanze. In tutti i campi.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> se avesse detto solo ste due stronzate, chi ha aperto il 3d (non ricordo nome) non si sarebbe fatto il film di come fare, se addirittura vendicarsi, si vede che gli è arrivata addosso na valangata demmerda, no?
> co ste due cazzate ti senti tutta sta roba addosso?
> evidentemente era ben di più di ste due cose.
> Ed in ogni caso, per risponderti, "no! a me non sarebbero venute in mente ste cose" perchè a me, come forma mentis, non mi viene di getto di dire una cazzata su un altro, piuttosto di dirla ma senza tirare nessuno in mezzo.
> ...


verdi esauriti


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti, luce dei miei occhi, in tutta questa situazione, i più colpevoli di tutti sono i colleghi gossippari.


si facessero gli affari loro.
infatti ci sta che non sia pure vero che lei abbia detto così


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2014)

Una mia conoscente ha intrapreso da poco una relazione con un collega. lei impegnata lui no.
Costui è un piacione e da parecchio ci provava con lei.
Quando lei si è convinta ad aderire alle sue avance, sarà che qualche atteggiamento era cambiato, i colleghi hanno chiesto ad entrambi se c'era qualcosa di nuovo.
Lei ha detto "nulla di nuovo macchè".
Lui ha detto che lui stesso ci provava ma lei non si smuoveva.

Ho apprezzato il comportamento di lui.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti di nuovo, ma è colpa tua che mi dai gli spunti
> 
> Però, signori, qui non è stato centrato il punto, a mio avviso.
> Dove sta il vuoto di valori?
> ...


Direi che hai centrato il punto. E ritorniamo sulla questione dell'Ego...


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Dalida, non è questione di cosa preferisco io. Ovviamente avesse detto semplicemente "non c'è stato nulla" in molti non l'avrebbero creduta. Dicendo così invece si è parata il culo a spese mie! è questo che mi infastidisce: voleva uscirne pulita.


che ne voglia uscire pulita è comprensibile.   però tu che prova certa hai che lei abbia veramente detto così o che invece non siano i tuoi colleghi a cercare di stanare te per sentire che canti?

non credere di essere l'unico cane da caccia in zona,stanno magari cercando di capire se sta ragazza sia una preda abbordabile o meno


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> se avesse detto solo ste due stronzate, chi ha aperto il 3d (non ricordo nome) non si sarebbe fatto il film di come fare, se addirittura vendicarsi, si vede che gli è arrivata addosso na valangata demmerda, no?
> co ste due cazzate ti senti tutta sta roba addosso?
> evidentemente era ben di più di ste due cose.
> Ed in ogni caso, per risponderti, "no! a me non sarebbero venute in mente ste cose" perchè a me, come forma mentis, non mi viene di getto di dire una cazzata su un altro, piuttosto di dirla ma senza tirare nessuno in mezzo.
> ...


Diamole il tempo di imparare.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti di nuovo, ma è colpa tua che mi dai gli spunti
> 
> Il vuoto dei valori è realtà.
> Qualcuno ce l'ha con questa ragazza? Non credo.
> ...


Ariquoto, salvo che il finale: non è generazionale.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non l'ha infangato, su.
> Non c'è cosa migliore che passare per coglioni e fare le cose dietro le spalle degli altri.


Non posso darti verde ma quoto alla stragrande!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti di nuovo, ma è colpa tua che mi dai gli spunti
> 
> Il vuoto dei valori è realtà.
> Qualcuno ce l'ha con questa ragazza? Non credo.
> ...


Non scherziamo. Grazie ad un buon marketing anche i prodotti più scadenti possono riscuotere enorme successo.

Edit: Specifico. Parlo in generale.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *che ne voglia uscire pulita è comprensibile*. però tu che prova certa hai che lei abbia veramente detto così o che invece non siano i tuoi colleghi a cercare di stanare te per sentire che canti?
> 
> non credere di essere l'unico cane da caccia in zona,stanno magari cercando di capire se sta ragazza sia una preda abbordabile o meno


:kick:


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo...
> 
> Questi sì che son problemi
> 
> ...



Per carità caro Buscopann!! Lungi da me lamentarmi! Ad averne di problemi così


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


Comunica alla fredifrega traditrice dilettante una delle regole fondamentali dei traditori : MAI SUL LAVORO! Per quanto riguarda te, ma fatte li cazzi tua e MAI SUL LAVORO anche se sei un single!

Cazzo, le basi, perdio le basi del tradimento, ma la gente che cazzo c'ha nel cervello????


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sai che è difficile da spiegare? E' come caricare con un surplus di maialaggine la relazione clandestina.
> Tutti sanno che io e te ci stiamo sulle palle. Diamo a vedere di ignorarci, di starci sulle palle, sono fidanzata, te la nego e non te la do. Sei uno stronzo che c'ha provato con me. Però stasera ci vediamo al motel.
> 
> E' qualcosa di estremamente intimo. Un gioco fra loro due. E' come se al toccare il fondo moralmente e al sentirsi zoccola per aver cornificato il fidanzatino, ci aggiungi pure l'ipocrisia.



Quoto la prima parte. Sulla seconda...
dici che potrebbe anche essere più "divertente"?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :kick:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

E comunque che possiate tutti, nessuno escluso, essere vittima di gossip da ufficio di quelli pesanti. Uno che mi avesse colto la citazione.

Che amarezza. Che deserto di valori. Oscù, ci sono momenti in cui veramente percepisco come ti senti.


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...nessuno, a parte il solito cornutone, poveraccio.
> "Gestire la cosa con eleganza" mi fa veramente ridere, ma al tempo stesso, vomitare al pensiero che esista nel mondo gente come voi, te, che dovresti stare a 1000 miglia lontano da una impegnata, e la troietta che più troia non si può.
> Non c'è altra definizione, ne ho cercata un'altra per essere più elegante, ma non la trovo proprio...
> Anzi, non c'è.


Eh si, le favole della buonanotte con e vissero felici e contenti! Ma stocazzo! le signorine impegnate sono loro che non dovrebbero farsi venire pruriti anali e vaginali e stare lontano da membri vogliosi e appetitosi e sciaquettosi. Perchè Lui è single, e Lei non solo gliel'ha fatta annusare, ma se fatta pure sfrantumare l'ano e l'utero da codesto personaggio.
.......Più che altro! Speriamo che non arrivi il Cervo da queste parti! Sai che risate!


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :kick:


che c'è?  comprensibile non vuol dire condivisibile od approvabile.

non vuol far sapere di essere una preda abbordabile,lo stile non è il massimo,e ancora Hiking non sa se queste parole lei le abbia usate veramente oppure se sia tutta una manfrina dei colleghi impiccioni.

quindi, de che stamo a parlà?


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti di nuovo, ma è colpa tua che mi dai gli spunti
> 
> Il vuoto dei valori è realtà.
> Qualcuno ce l'ha con questa ragazza? Non credo.
> ...



Non credo sia caratteristica dei giovani attuali, io ricordo questi comportamenti in più di una generazione passata.
Al di là di tutto condivido l'analisi, assolutamente lucida.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non scherziamo. Grazie ad un buon marketing anche i prodotti più scadenti possono riscuotere enorme successo.


Ma infatti. Ma di che stiamo parlando? Hicking è lì che sogna di sentirsi invidiato da mezzo ufficio perché s'è fatto quella là e zac! la bellona lo fa passare per un morto di figa.
Cioé : io me la rido e plaudo a questa fanciulla, che si para il culo col fidanzato con eleganza, valutando con grande perspicacia in che situazione si trova, senza cioè nemmeno lontanamente sfiorare la questione emozioni o sentimenti.
E' bella, giovane e fidanzata: il massimo per potersi scegliere con chi passare un paio d'ore succulente.
Ma voi uomini, in genere, mica vi accontentate di questo! Eh no, voi dovete sentire che lei vuole PROPRIO VOI e non un altro. E volete che tutti lo sappiano.
Fate ridere.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque che possiate tutti, nessuno escluso, essere vittima di gossip da ufficio di quelli pesanti. Uno che mi avesse colto la citazione.


il mio capo è solito riprendere anche chi fa una semplice battuta.
io lo stimo a palla quindi è inutile dire che secondo me ha perfettamente ragione, e comunque neppure da single ho mai pensato di avere una storia con una persona con cui devo lavorare.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Ma di che stiamo parlando? Hicking è lì che sogna di sentirsi invidiato da mezzo ufficio perché s'è fatto quella là e zac! la bellona lo fa passare per un morto di figa.
> Cioé : io me la rido e plaudo a questa fanciulla, che si para il culo col fidanzato con eleganza, valutando con grande perspicacia in che situazione si trova, senza cioè nemmeno lontanamente sfiorare la questione emozioni o sentimenti.
> E' bella, giovane e fidanzata: il massimo per potersi scegliere con chi passare un paio d'ore succulente.
> Ma voi uomini, in genere, mica vi accontentate di questo! Eh no, voi dovete sentire che lei vuole PROPRIO VOI e non un altro. E volete che tutti lo sappiano.
> Fate ridere.


secondo me ha scelto male, considerando che in un momento di scazzo hicking voleva sputtanarla!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

Chi mi fa un riassunto delle futilità vergate nelle ultime pagine?


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente ha intrapreso da poco una relazione con un collega. lei impegnata lui no.
> Costui è un piacione e da parecchio ci provava con lei.
> Quando lei si è convinta ad aderire alle sue avance, sarà che qualche atteggiamento era cambiato, i colleghi hanno chiesto ad entrambi se c'era qualcosa di nuovo.
> Lei ha detto "nulla di nuovo macchè".
> ...


esatto
ed io ho apprezzato anche il comportamento di lei.
Nessuno che smerda nessunaltro pur tamponando le voci di corridoio.
Non è difficile.
Basta un minimo di buonsenso.


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sai che è difficile da spiegare? E' come caricare con un surplus di maialaggine la relazione clandestina.
> Tutti sanno che io e te ci stiamo sulle palle. Diamo a vedere di ignorarci, di starci sulle palle, sono fidanzata, te la nego e non te la do. Sei uno stronzo che c'ha provato con me. Però stasera ci vediamo al motel.
> 
> E' qualcosa di estremamente intimo. Un gioco fra loro due. E' come se al toccare il fondo moralmente e al sentirsi zoccola per aver cornificato il fidanzatino, ci aggiungi pure l'ipocrisia.


No cazzo l'hai spiegata eccellentemente! Non devi aggiungere altro! Perchè qui siamo oltre, a livello psicologico questa deve'essere una zoccola di quelle di alta classe! Dove purtroppo Lui non è stato il primo a poter bere da lei succo di passera! Il Cervo a questo punot , è un albero frastagliato in autunno senza foglie!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> il mio capo è solito riprendere anche chi fa una semplice battuta.
> io lo stimo a palla quindi è inutile dire che secondo me ha perfettamente ragione, e comunque neppure da single ho mai pensato di avere una storia con una persona con cui devo lavorare.


Io ne ho avute due, tanti tanti tanti anni fa. Una era con una ragazza single come me. E l'altra (durata molto poco a dire le verità) con una donna sposata di qualche anno più grandi di me.

La tattica descritta da President era fantastica, e molto arrapante anche.

L'intelligenza degli attori coinvolti (mica bau bau micio micio) ha fatto in modo che non ci fosse nessun problema sul lavoro.


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riassunto delle futilità vergate nelle ultime pagine?


Lei zoccola
Lui si crede un superfigo
L'altro è un albero in autunno
Stiamo aspettando che si affacci l'albero in questa valle di lacrime
Solite barricate traditi traditori ipocrisia, moralità, giudizi dai facili costumi,triccheballacce e dadaumpa!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ne ho avute due, tanti tanti tanti anni fa. Una era con una ragazza single come me. E l'altra (durata molto poco a dire le verità) con una donna sposata di qualche anno più grandi di me.
> 
> La tattica descritta da President era fantastica, e molto arrapante anche.
> 
> L'intelligenza degli attori coinvolti (mica bau bau micio micio) ha fatto in modo che non ci fosse nessun problema sul lavoro.


Quoto
E' l'intelligenza che qui è venuta a mancare totalmente 
Si nota che mi sta sul cazzo la tipa?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Ma di che stiamo parlando? Hicking è lì che sogna di sentirsi invidiato da mezzo ufficio perché s'è fatto quella là e zac! la bellona lo fa passare per un morto di figa.
> Cioé : io me la rido e plaudo a questa fanciulla, che si para il culo col fidanzato con eleganza, valutando con grande perspicacia in che situazione si trova, senza cioè nemmeno lontanamente sfiorare la questione emozioni o sentimenti.
> E' bella, giovane e fidanzata: il massimo per potersi scegliere con chi passare un paio d'ore succulente.
> Ma voi uomini, in genere, mica vi accontentate di questo! Eh no, voi dovete sentire che lei vuole PROPRIO VOI e non un altro. E volete che tutti lo sappiano.
> *Fate *ridere.


Tutto perfetto e condivisibile. Meno il fate.

Se le mie quotazioni nelle testa di qualche sgallettata salgono perché metto in giro la voce che mi scopo la collega figa, il problema è anche nella testa della sgalletata. E la sgallettata, tu m'insegni, cara Fantastica, è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ne ho avute due, tanti tanti tanti anni fa. Una era con una ragazza single come me. E l'altra (durata molto poco a dire le verità) con una donna sposata di qualche anno più grandi di me.
> 
> La tattica descritta da President era fantastica, e molto arrapante anche.
> 
> L'intelligenza degli attori coinvolti (mica bau bau micio micio) ha fatto in modo che non ci fosse nessun problema sul lavoro.


non so. nonostante le precauzioni messe in atto dal capo, l'anno scorso una collega si invaghì di un collega, appena arrivato.
me ne accorsi praticamente all'istante e mi venne confermato da lei, che oltre ad essere una collega è anche una cara amica.
le consigliai di lasciar perdere, ad ogni modo.


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Ma di che stiamo parlando? Hicking è lì che sogna di sentirsi invidiato da mezzo ufficio perché s'è fatto quella là e zac! la bellona lo fa passare per un morto di figa.
> Cioé : io me la rido e plaudo a questa fanciulla, che si para il culo col fidanzato con eleganza, valutando con grande perspicacia in che situazione si trova, senza cioè nemmeno lontanamente sfiorare la questione emozioni o sentimenti.
> E' bella, giovane e fidanzata: il massimo per potersi scegliere con chi passare un paio d'ore succulente.
> Ma voi uomini, in genere, mica vi accontentate di questo! Eh no, voi dovete sentire che lei vuole PROPRIO VOI e non un altro. E volete che tutti lo sappiano.
> Fate ridere.


Beh Fantastica, ammetto: un po' è vero quello che dici. Noi maschietti dobbiamo fare i galletti al bar dopo! 
Avrei pure rinunciato a questa parte e rimanere come se niente fosse: né vantarmene né niente, ma passare addirittura da morto di figa un po' mi secca! Lo ammetto, sono onesto!

Detto questo non è che la stia odiando, non sto meditando vendette tremende, non sto accusando nessuno (lo dico per altri messaggi eh non per te!!!!)  

Anche lei non è quella mangia uomini che alcuni si sono immaginati, né una spietata calcolatrice.

Insomma volevo ridimensionare un po' il fatto che ovviamente messo qui si amplia a dismisura: per questo siete fantastici!!!


----------



## drusilla (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> E' l'intelligenza che qui è venuta a mancare totalmente
> Si nota che mi sta sul cazzo la tipa?


Anche a me [emoji2] sarò soloinvodiosa[emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> senti, le stronzate le scrivo quando voglio...
> visto che anche tu non sembra ti trattenga.
> tu sei sempre pronta a fare il pelo sugli altri, meno che su te stessa.
> questo si, questo no, claci nel culo...ma piantala, e cerca di ragionare.
> ...


questo mi sembra troppo.
come puoi sentenziare in questo modo?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> *E' l'intelligenza che qui è venuta a mancare totalmente *
> Si nota che mi sta sul cazzo la tipa?


E quella mica la vendono al negozio del bengalino accanto aperto tutta notte.


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> E' l'intelligenza che qui è venuta a mancare totalmente
> Si nota che mi sta sul cazzo la tipa?


ahaha a me non mi sta sul cazzo, la reputo invece proprio limitata, non ce le ha proprio certe sensibilità e tatto, smerdare altri pur di pararsi il culo, e pertanto pericolosa. Da sta gente, girare alla larga. Ma sul cazzo no. Distanza basta e avanza.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Beh Fantastica, ammetto: un po' è vero quello che dici. Noi maschietti dobbiamo fare i galletti al bar dopo!
> Avrei pure rinunciato a questa parte e rimanere come se niente fosse: né vantarmene né niente, ma passare addirittura da morto di figa un po' mi secca! Lo ammetto, sono onesto!
> *
> Detto questo non è che la stia odiando, non sto meditando vendette tremende, non sto accusando nessuno* (lo dico per altri messaggi eh non per te!!!!)
> ...


secondo me nessuno lo ha pensato, e che t'è passato per la mente di smerdarla a tua volta lo hai detto tu.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

ma perché farfalla ha il calcio in culo facile e perchè questa discussione non si trova?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Higgins hai appurato perlomeno se i colleghi non abbiano spettegolato a vanvera? Se avessi già risposto a domanda simile cestina pure


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> questo mi sembra troppo.
> come puoi sentenziare in questo modo?


Perchè gli sto simpatica
il commento su come faccio i bocchini te lo sei perso?


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2014)

"Oh, ma lo vedi che lei ti gira sempre intorno?"
"Sì non me ne parlare..."
"Ma dai, dalle na botta"
"Ma che sei pazzo? Mai nella vita! Sono fidanzato...e poi l'hai vista? Ma manco fosse l'ultima donna sulla faccia della terra, non scherziamo"

Sms: Nicka grandissima gnocca del circondario, ho voglia di vederti, vieni a casa mia dopo il lavoro? Tanto non lo sa nessuno. Ti spacco in due come una mela! 

Nicka: E per fortuna che ti faccio schifo! Arrivo, scemo!

"Nicka, ma che te lo faresti lui?!"
"Ma l'hai visto? Ovvio che sì, è un figo della madonna!!"
"Però vedo che vi parlate, non è che sotto sotto??"
"Ma che sei pazza? Gli faccio schifo, io ci starei pure, ma non mi vuole...vabbè soffro, pazienza..."


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Higgins hai appurato perlomeno se i colleghi non abbiano spettegolato a vanvera? Se avessi già risposto a domanda simile cestina pure


Ne ho avuto conferma da più fonti (tra cui una cara amica) ma se dovessi metterci la mano sul fuoco, beh non ce la metterei!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché farfalla ha il culo facile e perchè questa discussione non si trova?


Fixed.


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè gli sto simpatica
> il commento su come faccio i bocchini te lo sei perso?


  

l'ho perso..... CAZZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> E' l'intelligenza che qui è venuta a mancare totalmente
> Si nota che mi sta sul cazzo la tipa?


Si nota, Ma tu non vedi oltre.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ahaha a me non mi sta sul cazzo, la reputo invece proprio limitata, non ce le ha proprio certe sensibilità e tatto, smerdare altri pur di pararsi il culo, e pertanto pericolosa. Da sta gente, girare alla larga. Ma sul cazzo no. Distanza basta e avanza.


ho sbagliato a dirlo. Non mi sta sul cazzo lei, mi sta sul cazzo l'atteggiamento


Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché farfalla ha il calcio in culo facile e perchè questa discussione non si trova?



non ho capito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> "Oh, ma lo vedi che lei ti gira sempre intorno?"
> "Sì non me ne parlare..."
> "Ma dai, dalle na botta"
> "Ma che sei pazzo? Mai nella vita! Sono fidanzato...e poi l'hai vista? Ma manco fosse l'ultima donna sulla faccia della terra, non scherziamo"
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> "Oh, ma lo vedi che lei ti gira sempre intorno?"
> "Sì non me ne parlare..."
> "Ma dai, dalle na botta"
> "Ma che sei pazzo? Mai nella vita! Sono fidanzato...e poi l'hai vista? Ma manco fosse l'ultima donna sulla faccia della terra, non scherziamo"
> ...


Chiudiamo il thread per favore.


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ne ho avuto conferma da più fonti (tra cui una cara amica) ma se dovessi metterci la mano sul fuoco, beh non ce la metterei!


allora non hai avuto conferme.     te cojonano e manco te ne accorgi.


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


Si dilettava con quello o ti apro come una cozza...ognuno ha i suoi cavalli di battaglia!!!


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho sbagliato a dirlo. Non mi sta sul cazzo lei, mi sta sul cazzo l'atteggiamento
> 
> 
> 
> non ho capito


parti spesso coi calci nel culo.
non so se sono io ma c'è qualcosa di strano nell'impaginazione

forse mi drogo


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chiudiamo il thread per favore.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Beh Fantastica, ammetto: un po' è vero quello che dici. Noi maschietti dobbiamo fare i galletti al bar dopo!
> Avrei pure rinunciato a questa parte e rimanere come se niente fosse: né vantarmene né niente, ma passare addirittura da morto di figa un po' mi secca! Lo ammetto, sono onesto!
> 
> Detto questo non è che la stia odiando, non sto meditando vendette tremende, non sto accusando nessuno (lo dico per altri messaggi eh non per te!!!!)
> ...


Ma è evidente che qui non c'è odio, don't worry, cioè: non c'è proprio niente, eh.. Però i niente che danno un tocco di sapore alla vita vanno saputi gestire. Ci vuole una certa arte, e qui lei ti ha battuto 1-0; preparatevi a giocarvela meglio, dovesse continuare. Divertitevi a montarla.


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chiudiamo il thread per favore.


avrebbe più senso :up:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si nota, Ma tu non vedi oltre.


e lo so
non sono mica un uomo io, per vedere oltre


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si dilettava con quello o ti apro come una cozza*.*..ognuno ha i suoi cavalli di battaglia!!!


come una noce  avercene


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chiudiamo il thread per favore.


no no
io dopo tutto sto casino voglio sapere come va a finire e hiking cosa farà...anche se...chissà perchè, già sappiamo cosa accadrà...ossia assolutamente niente, e se la continuerà a trombare a prescindere


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> E' l'intelligenza che qui è venuta a mancare totalmente
> *Si nota che mi sta sul cazzo la tipa?*


Una leggerissima sensazione...
sai che non ho capito perché così tanto?
OK, è una stronza, ma come tanti/e.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> no no
> io dopo tutto sto casino voglio sapere come va a finire e hiking cosa farà...anche se...chissà perchè, già sappiamo cosa accadrà...ossia assolutamente niente, e se la continuerà a trombare a prescindere



voglio conoscere il tuo parrucchiere


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> parti spesso coi calci nel culo.
> non so se sono io ma c'è qualcosa di strano nell'impaginazione
> 
> forse mi drogo


Ammetto di avercela con il mondo da qualche giorno
Spero di non aver urtato la sensibilità di nessuno
Escludo Spider dal discorso, con lui mi sono trattenuta perchè sono una signora


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una leggerissima sensazione...
> sai che non ho capito perché così tanto?
> OK, è una stronza, ma come tanti/e.


Odio gli stronzi/e travestiti da brave fanciulle/i


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ammetto di avercela con il mondo da qualche giorno
> *Spero di non aver urtato la sensibilità di nessuno
> Escludo Spider dal discorso, con lui mi sono trattenuta perchè sono una signora


sarà mica perchè sei rimasta insoddisfatta del pranzo che hai offerto ad oscuro?


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho sbagliato a dirlo. Non mi sta sul cazzo lei, *mi sta sul cazzo l'atteggiamento*
> 
> 
> 
> non ho capito



Al di là di questo episodio, mi interessa comprendere perché.
MI interessa saperlo non per la storia in questione, ma perché mi aiuterebbe a capire un'altra persona.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sarà mica perchè sei rimasta insoddisfatta del pranzo che hai offerto ad oscuro?


Ma secondo te ha pranzato?
E' il solito chiaccherone


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Odio gli stronzi/e travestiti da brave fanciulle/i


A me fanno paura.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ne ho avuto conferma da più fonti (tra cui una cara amica) ma se dovessi metterci la mano sul fuoco, beh non ce la metterei!


Allora sta buono non fare cazzate


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma secondo te ha pranzato?
> E' il solito chiaccherone


ti sei appoggiata male......


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come una noce  avercene


Ti spezzo in due come un kitkat... ma questa era una citazione!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti spezzo in due come un kitkat... ma questa era una citazione!



a proposito, quella di tubarao sulla puttanella dell'oregon?
illuminami


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ti sei appoggiata male......


Serve na spinta?


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

Ma... secondo voi... al di là del sesso etc.

in un tradimento una parte del godimento può consistere anche nel mentire, nel saperlo fare bene, nel farlo con più persone possibili, nell'essere depositari di un segreto...?
Quanto conta questo?
L'ipocrisia può dare piacere?


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a proposito, quella di tubarao sulla puttanella dell'oregon?
> illuminami


Eh mi sfugge...il Tuba è troppo aulico a volte!


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma... secondo voi... al di là del sesso etc.
> 
> in un tradimento una parte del godimento può consistere anche nel mentire, nel saperlo fare bene, nel farlo con più persone possibili, nell'essere depositari di un segreto...?
> Quanto conta questo?
> L'ipocrisia può costituire piacere?


mai conosciuto qualcuno che evidenziasse questo aspetto. piuttosto, era una cosa che pesava a tutti.


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Serve na spinta?


devi chiedere ad Oscuro, è lui che si è seduto a tavola


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ammetto di avercela con il mondo da qualche giorno
> Spero di non aver urtato la sensibilità di nessuno
> Escludo Spider dal discorso, con lui mi sono trattenuta perchè sono una signora


spider con te ha straparlato


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> no no
> io dopo tutto sto casino voglio sapere come va a finire e hiking cosa farà...anche se...chissà perchè, già sappiamo cosa accadrà...ossia assolutamente niente, e se la continuerà a trombare a prescindere



Su questo non credo ci siano dubbi. Almeno da parte mia.

Per come andrà il resto se dovessi fare una previsione: me ne starò bello quieto e non dirò nulla. Farò finta di niente, i pettegolezzi continueranno per un po' poi moriranno. 
In qualche modo il dubbio rimarrà tale per chi muore dalla voglia di sapere i cazzi degli altri.

L'unica variabile impazzita può essere la mia ex (anche lei nell'ufficio, sì sono recidivo. Mea culpa nonostante cerchi di seguire la regola "non sul lavoro") che ovviamente ha snasato anche lei qualcosa e rischia di far scoppiare il bubbone.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh mi sfugge...il Tuba è troppo aulico a volte!


Aiutino ?


----------



## drusilla (18 Novembre 2014)

Mi chiedo: se questa è tanto figa perché  si cerca le scopate in ufficio? È diversamente intelligente? O semplicemente Hiking è davvero Paul redivivo?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spider con te ha straparlato


lo fa sempre
Ho imaparato ad ignorarlo o a non rispondere in modo da ferirlo e ti assicuro che ho scritto un post che ho cancellato per non scendere ai suoi livelli


comunque usiamo la stessa droga io e te perchè c'è qualcosa nella homepage che non funziona


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma tutto il contrario direi.
> 
> Qui credono che basti una smanacciata dentro i pantaloni di un uomo per dire: Sono una zoccola traditrice.
> 
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> Eh mi sfugge...il Tuba è troppo aulico a volte!





Tubarao ha detto:


> Aiutino ?



io l'ho trovata, ma è modificata


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma... secondo voi... al di là del sesso etc.
> 
> in un tradimento una parte del godimento può consistere anche nel mentire, nel saperlo fare bene, nel farlo con più persone possibili, nell'essere depositari di un segreto...?
> Quanto conta questo?
> L'ipocrisia può dare piacere?


Per me no
A meno che quelle persone sono persone di cui non mi interessa nulla
Mentire è in assoluto la parte più brutta e fastidiosa


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Su questo non credo ci siano dubbi. Almeno da parte mia.
> 
> Per come andrà il resto se dovessi fare una previsione: me ne starò bello quieto e non dirò nulla. Farò finta di niente, i pettegolezzi continueranno per un po' poi moriranno.
> In qualche modo il dubbio rimarrà tale per chi muore dalla voglia di sapere i cazzi degli altri.
> ...


ma allora te li cerchi sti casini.
:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io l'ho trovata, *ma è modificata *


Non ti si può nascondere niente a te.  Una faina proprio


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io l'ho trovata, ma è modificata



Scent of a woman?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mi chiedo: se questa è tanto figa perché  si cerca le scopate in ufficio? È diversamente intelligente? O semplicemente Hiking è davvero Paul redivivo?



non le ha cercate, hiking ha spiegato bene
c'è stata attrazione ed è successo, per libera scelta di entrambi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ti si può nascondere niente a te.  Una faina proprio



che faina?

una smanacci.....ehm, una smanettona di google :carneval:


----------



## sabinabuzzanti (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Su questo non credo ci siano dubbi. Almeno da parte mia.
> 
> Per come andrà il resto se dovessi fare una previsione: me ne starò bello quieto e non dirò nulla. Farò finta di niente, i pettegolezzi continueranno per un po' poi moriranno.
> In qualche modo il dubbio rimarrà tale per chi muore dalla voglia di sapere i cazzi degli altri.
> ...


deve essere terribile lavorare con un/a ex in ufficio. Io avrei il terrore di avere storie in ufficio anche per quello.
Finita la storia vivi con l'ansia


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scent of a woman?


La forza scorre potente in te, mia giovane Padawan


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non le ha cercate, hiking ha spiegato bene
> c'è stata attrazione ed è successo, per libera scelta di entrambi


Esatto


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> A me fanno paura.


...


----------



## drusilla (18 Novembre 2014)

sabinabuzzanti ha detto:


> deve essere terribile lavorare con un/a ex in ufficio. Io avrei il terrore di avere storie in ufficio anche per quello.
> Finita la storia vivi con l'ansia


Appunto. Che endogamia. Che claustrofobia. Che noia.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma... secondo voi... al di là del sesso etc.
> 
> in un tradimento una parte del godimento può consistere anche nel mentire, nel saperlo fare bene, nel farlo con più persone possibili, nell'essere depositari di un segreto...?
> Quanto conta questo?
> L'ipocrisia può dare piacere?


Na te ne vai con ste domande della minchia e quell'avatar da cazzone?


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> voglio conoscere il tuo parrucchiere


rimitivo:
 non ho capito la battuta... (so de coccio... )


----------



## sabinabuzzanti (18 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Appunto. Che endogamia. Che claustrofobia. Che noia.


sono dovuta andare a vedere cosa vuole dire endogamia.
:unhappy:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riassunto delle *futilità vergate* nelle ultime pagine?


:rotfl:

Hiking si è trombato la più figa dell'ufficio sinistri di FIAT Mirafiori.
Nel marketing plan di Hiking era previsto che lei sbandierasse ai 4 venti l'episodio ("Sai sono fidanzata, ma Hiking me l'ha battuta talmente bene che gliel'ho data e non mi pento affatto, anzi se ci penso mi bagno ancora").
Invece la stronza ha negato ("Sono fidanzata, Hiking me l'ha battuta, ma non gliela darò mai perchè faccio la catechista anche se sono innegabilmente figa"), appiccicandogli il marchio d'infamia di provolone fallito davanti a tutto il proletariato torinese.
Hiking è roso dal dubbio: 1) me ne frego del blasone e continuo a ciularla 2) la sputtano e poi raccolgo a strascico? (Meglio l'uovo oggi o la gallina domani?)

Ora le interpretazioni sono varie: 
- la tesi complottista (filone di cui mi onoro di far parte) per cui lei è perversa e vuole giocare con lui al gatto con la topa
- la tesi moralista per cui lei è una stronza e gli uomini non dovrebbero scoparsi le stronze
- le tesi talebane per cui non si tromba in ufficio, si santificano le feste, le pippe fanno diventare ciechi, meglio le brutte delle belle, Hiking è un pipparolo, varie ed eventuali.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Me ne accorgo sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## drusilla (18 Novembre 2014)

sabinabuzzanti ha detto:


> sono dovuta andare a vedere cosa vuole dire endogamia.
> :unhappy:


L'ho scritto bene spero...[emoji15] l'ultima volta ho italianizzato menhir in menhiro e nessunp me l'ha detto! Ormai mi danno per persa [emoji26]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> rimitivo:
> non ho capito la battuta... (so de coccio... )





il tuo parrucchiere deve essere un grande per riuscire a farti tenere la piega anche quando il vento dell'ironia soffia a 200 all'ora


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Hiking si è trombato la più figa dell'ufficio sinistri di FIAT Mirafiori.
> Nel marketing plan di Hiking era previsto che lei sbandierasse ai 4 venti l'episodio ("Sai sono fidanzata, ma Hiking me l'ha battuta talmente bene che gliel'ho data e non mi pento affatto, anzi se ci penso mi bagno ancora").
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

sabinabuzzanti ha detto:


> deve essere terribile lavorare con un/a ex in ufficio. Io avrei il terrore di avere storie in ufficio anche per quello.
> Finita la storia vivi con l'ansia


ma non è tanto il terrore o l'ansia quanto la rottura di coglioni.
sul lavoro non devono esserci pettegolezzi, appunto, non devono esserci questioni in sospeso tra colleghi.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Hiking si è trombato la più figa dell'ufficio sinistri di FIAT Mirafiori.
> Nel marketing plan di Hiking era previsto che lei sbandierasse ai 4 venti l'episodio ("Sai sono fidanzata, ma Hiking me l'ha battuta talmente bene che gliel'ho data e non mi pento affatto, anzi se ci penso mi bagno ancora").
> ...


e quella dello spionaggio industriale come la vedi?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Hiking si è trombato la più figa dell'ufficio sinistri di FIAT Mirafiori.
> Nel marketing plan di Hiking era previsto che lei sbandierasse ai 4 venti l'episodio ("Sai sono fidanzata, ma Hiking me l'ha battuta talmente bene che gliel'ho data e non mi pento affatto, anzi se ci penso mi bagno ancora").
> ...


Aggiungerei un paio di tesi, ma giusto per completezza, che non si dica che qui si facciano le cose alla Sperindio.

- la tesi che Hiking si sia inventato tutto per questione di marketing. (Anche se voci incontrollate dicono che sia uno che le fa bagnare con la sola imposizione delle mani).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Hiking si è trombato la più figa dell'ufficio sinistri di FIAT Mirafiori.
> Nel marketing plan di Hiking era previsto che lei sbandierasse ai 4 venti l'episodio ("Sai sono fidanzata, ma Hiking me l'ha battuta talmente bene che gliel'ho data e non mi pento affatto, anzi se ci penso mi bagno ancora").
> ...



manca la quanta tesi, che era la mia: seppur non spiegata ampiamente per mancanza di tempo

lui è un temerario a volerci giocare di nuovo, perchè rischia di diventare il topo


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Hiking si è trombato la più figa dell'ufficio sinistri di FIAT Mirafiori.
> Nel marketing plan di Hiking era previsto che lei sbandierasse ai 4 venti l'episodio ("Sai sono fidanzata, ma Hiking me l'ha battuta talmente bene che gliel'ho data e non mi pento affatto, anzi se ci penso mi bagno ancora").
> ...


Hai detto tutto. Quoto per carenza di verdi.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Hiking si è trombato la più figa dell'ufficio sinistri di FIAT Mirafiori.
> Nel marketing plan di Hiking era previsto che lei sbandierasse ai 4 venti l'episodio ("Sai sono fidanzata, ma Hiking me l'ha battuta talmente bene che gliel'ho data e non mi pento affatto, anzi se ci penso mi bagno ancora").
> ...


non è talebanismo, è pragmatismo.
personalmente sul lavoro detesterei simili rotture di palle, anche al netto di coinvolgimenti emotivi di qualunque natura.


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La forza scorre potente in te, mia giovane Padawan


Vabbè ci sono arrivata pure io con Google!!!


----------



## sabinabuzzanti (18 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non è talebanismo, è pragmatismo.
> personalmente sul lavoro detesterei simili rotture di palle, anche al netto di coinvolgimenti emotivi di qualunque natura.


infatti. Già pesa lavorare, figurati controllare ex incattiviti e rancorosi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè ci sono arrivata pure io con Google!!!



oltre che noci, mele, cozze....siamo faine


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè ci sono arrivata pure io con Google!!!


Ma se navigate nell'ignoranza non è mica colpa mia.





Spoiler



Ieri puntata interlocutoria ma che apre ad eventi tutti da vedere.


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Hiking si è trombato la più figa dell'ufficio sinistri di FIAT Mirafiori.
> Nel marketing plan di Hiking era previsto che lei sbandierasse ai 4 venti l'episodio ("Sai sono fidanzata, ma Hiking me l'ha battuta talmente bene che gliel'ho data e non mi pento affatto, anzi se ci penso mi bagno ancora").
> ...



wowwwwwwwwwww
che bel recap!!!!!!
io sono per la tesi moralista...con piccola modifica, lei non è stronza ma...semplicemente... stupidina


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

sabinabuzzanti ha detto:


> infatti. Già pesa lavorare, figurati controllare ex incattiviti e rancorosi


a me non pesa lavorare, mi piace moltissimo il lavoro in sé e amo il mio ambiente lavorativo.
proprio per questo non vorrei che la vita privata, con tutte le scoglionature che si porta, ci entrasse in qualche modo.


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il tuo parrucchiere deve essere un grande per riuscire a farti tenere la piega anche quando il vento dell'ironia soffia a 200 all'ora



aaaaaaaaaaaah
oddio, non ci sarei mai arrivata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
piega tenuta, vento dell'ironia...oddio!
so abituata alle battute di roma più tera-tera... qua ce vogliono i sottotitoli  altro che i parrucchieri :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oltre che noci, mele, cozze....siamo faine


Di tante bestie proprio le faine...fortuna che sono animaletti buffi e simpatici!!!


----------



## sabinabuzzanti (18 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> a me non pesa lavorare, mi piace moltissimo il lavoro in sé e amo il mio ambiente lavorativo.
> proprio per questo *non vorrei che la vita privata, con tutte le scoglionature che si porta, ci entrasse in qualche modo*.


ma non dovrebbe esssere l'opposto? 
in genere è il lavoro che non deve entrare nella vita privata con le sue scoglionature


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se navigate nell'ignoranza non è mica colpa mia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Vediamo stasera se riesco a vedere!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma... secondo voi... al di là del sesso etc.
> 
> in un tradimento una parte del godimento può consistere anche nel mentire, nel saperlo fare bene, nel farlo con più persone possibili, nell'essere depositari di un segreto...?
> Quanto conta questo?
> L'ipocrisia può dare piacere?


Secondo me non sempre ma spesso il piacere di toccare il baratro morale è uno dei moventi del tradimento.


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Su questo non credo ci siano dubbi. Almeno da parte mia.
> 
> Per come andrà il resto se dovessi fare una previsione: me ne starò bello quieto e non dirò nulla. Farò finta di niente, i pettegolezzi continueranno per un po' poi moriranno.
> In qualche modo il dubbio rimarrà tale per chi muore dalla voglia di sapere i cazzi degli altri.
> ...


fatti un'assicurazione per i denti


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lui è un temerario a volerci giocare di nuovo, perchè rischia di diventare il topo


Cioè? Di innamorarsi?


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

sabinabuzzanti ha detto:


> ma non dovrebbe esssere l'opposto?
> in genere è il lavoro che non deve entrare nella vita privata con le sue scoglionature


ripeto, a me piace lavorare, ho studiato per anni per farlo e ancora adesso studio per affermarmi e per me è molto importante.
in generale, comunque, tendo ad avere pochissimi casini, in tutti e due gli aspetti, infatti ho avuto poche relazioni [due, compresa l'attuale].
storie sì ma senza impegno, così che manco lo sapevano dove lavoravo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cioè? Di innamorarsi?



magari non proprio innamorarsi (anche se mai dire mai), ma che gli piaccia sempre di più fare sesso con lei, e che da questo discenda, col tempo, l'abbassamento della prudenza e l'innalzamento del rischio


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> magari non proprio innamorarsi (anche se mai dire mai), ma che gli piaccia sempre di più fare sesso con lei, e che da questo discenda, col tempo, l'abbassamento della prudenza e l'innalzamento del rischio


E che gli frega a lui! E' single! Avrà un solo problema, che sè trombata la collega! Sto cojone!


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Spoiler



Sò chi ha ucciso l'uomo ragno!


----------



## matthew (18 Novembre 2014)

Quante vecchie conoscenze. Buona serata.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Quante vecchie conoscenze. Buona serata.


Tu ti farai vedere il 21 ?  Non puoi dire di no. Se ce la faccio a salire devo consegnarti una cosa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Novembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Quante vecchie conoscenze. Buona serata.



Dave vieni il 21?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Novembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Quante vecchie conoscenze. Buona serata.


MA poi almeno nella firma scrivi "Dave"


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dave vieni il 21?


Lui è Matthew


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu ti farai vedere il 21 ?  Non puoi dire di no. Se ce la faccio a salire devo consegnarti una cosa


Cosa?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cosa?


Fatti i cazzi tuoi  Mon amour


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lui è Matthew


E Lionel dov'è finito?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E Lionel dov'è finito?


Si è fidanzato.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fatti i cazzi tuoi  Mon amour


Sono curiosa


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sono curiosa


Lo sospettavo da tempo ormai.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Hiking si è trombato la più figa dell'ufficio sinistri di FIAT Mirafiori.
> Nel marketing plan di Hiking era previsto che lei sbandierasse ai 4 venti l'episodio ("Sai sono fidanzata, ma Hiking me l'ha battuta talmente bene che gliel'ho data e non mi pento affatto, anzi se ci penso mi bagno ancora").
> ...


La tesi che stanno cercando di prendere per il culo higgins non al contempli ? Mah :singleeye:


----------



## matthew (18 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sono curiosa


Non so se ci sono. bimbi.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Non so se ci sono. bimbi.


Allora la cosa che ti devo portare la consegno a qualche nordica. Che poi fra di voi è più facile incontrarvi


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora la cosa che ti devo portare la consegno a qualche nordica. Che poi fra di voi è più facile incontrarvi



Sono molto in crisi tuba.....molto.


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Anzi ti dirò di più: è prorpio quello che ho fatto. Un collega che aveva visto la scena come gli altri è venuto a chiederlo a me e io ho negato tutto! Assolutamente.


meno male che all'ultimo ti sei ripreso 

sinceramente non vedo cosa ci sia di difficile nel tenere a mente sono cose molto personali tra voi due che vanno tenute sempre segrete, osti!:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono molto in crisi tuba.....molto.


Che succede Oscù ?


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Eh*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Che succede Oscù ?


Succede semplicemente che io vado in una direzione e il mondo va nella direzione opposta.Ed è un cazzo per il culo niente male sai.Cose in cui credi,valori che hai sono in disuso,te devi fa annà bene tutto,e sei circondato da gente che se fa annà bene qualsiasi cosa.Io invece le cose che non mi stanno bene,e le cose che non reputo giuste non me le faccio annà bene..e lì sono stracazzi!Diventi l'agente patogeno,diventi quello che inquina,diventi quello scomodo,e sti cazzi che hai ragione deve annà così.So cazzi tuba...so cazzi....!Allora pure quelli che di principio stanno dalla parte tua poi se tirano un pò indietro se se parla del culo loro,perchè a rimetterci non ci vuole star nessuno per principio e per principi.Dame tempo che ci apro un 3d.


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rabbiosa? Io?
> hai proprio preso quella sbagliata
> Sono fin troppo solare
> Se tornassi indietro rivivrei la mia vita esattamente come l'ho vissuta
> ...



invece anche a me da come scrivi spesso sembri essere un'urfida megera impicciona e incattivita col mondo, boh?


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece anche a me da come scrivi spesso sembri essere un'urfida megera impicciona e incattivita col mondo, boh?



SCHERZI O SEI SERIA? 

NON la riconosco nelle tue parole.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Vabbè*



oscuro ha detto:


> Succede semplicemente che io vado in una direzione e il mondo va nella direzione opposta.Ed è un cazzo per il culo niente male sai.Cose in cui credi,valori che hai sono in disuso,te devi fa annà bene tutto,e sei circondato da gente che se fa annà bene qualsiasi cosa.Io invece le cose che non mi stanno bene,e le cose che non reputo giuste non me le faccio annà bene..e lì sono stracazzi!Diventi l'agente patogeno,diventi quello che inquina,diventi quello scomodo,e sti cazzi che hai ragione deve annà così.So cazzi tuba...so cazzi....!Allora pure quelli che di principio stanno dalla parte tua poi se tirano un pò indietro se se parla del culo loro,perchè a rimetterci non ci vuole star nessuno per principio e per principi.Dame tempo che ci apro un 3d.


Io poi....scrivo ste cose qui dentro,come se ce fosse gente in grado di capire....che coglione pure io...!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece anche a me da come scrivi spesso sembri essere un'urfida megera impicciona e incattivita col mondo, boh?


Chi ? Farfalla ? No. Solo molto zoccola


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non l'ha infangato, su.
> Non c'è cosa migliore che passare per coglioni e fare le cose dietro le spalle degli altri.



in effetti
poi dipende molto da quali cose


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> SCHERZI O SEI SERIA?
> 
> NON la riconosco nelle tue parole.



ma se si incazza per qualsiasi cazzata, è tutta un calci in culo qua, stronzo là...che esagerazioni


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Hiking si è trombato la più figa dell'ufficio sinistri di FIAT Mirafiori.
> Nel marketing plan di Hiking era previsto che lei sbandierasse ai 4 venti l'episodio ("Sai sono fidanzata, ma Hiking me l'ha battuta talmente bene che gliel'ho data e non mi pento affatto, anzi se ci penso mi bagno ancora").
> ...


PUAHAHAHAHHA! Mi fai morire!


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi ? Farfalla ? No. Solo molto zoccola



non capisco che c'entri:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Succede semplicemente che io vado in una direzione e il mondo va nella direzione opposta.Ed è un cazzo per il culo niente male sai.Cose in cui credi,valori che hai sono in disuso,te devi fa annà bene tutto,e sei circondato da gente che se fa annà bene qualsiasi cosa.Io invece le cose che non mi stanno bene,e le cose che non reputo giuste non me le faccio annà bene..e lì sono stracazzi!Diventi l'agente patogeno,diventi quello che inquina,diventi quello scomodo,e sti cazzi che hai ragione deve annà così.So cazzi tuba...so cazzi....!Allora pure quelli che di principio stanno dalla parte tua poi se tirano un pò indietro se se parla del culo loro,perchè a rimetterci non ci vuole star nessuno per principio e per principi.Dame tempo che ci apro un 3d.


Io ho smesso da tempo de metteme sempre in direzione opposta e contraria, Non dico che mi sono messo a seguire la corrente, ma diciamo che me so messo de lato. L'hai letto il thread che ho scritto su quella vecchietta qualche giorno fa ? Ecco, come hai scritto pure tu in quel thread, la percezione cambia, e allora te rendi conto che per molte cose alla fin fine uno "Sti cazzi" va sempre bene.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma se si incazza per qualsiasi cazzata, è tutta un calci in culo qua, stronzo là...che esagerazioni


A me farfalla non mis embra proprio così.Però devo capire per quale motivo poi se deve sempre andà a rinfaccia i cazzi propri della gente.Devo capi:che cazzo c'entra la vita privata de farfalla?e non parl di te free!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> non capisco che c'entri:singleeye:


Niente. Ma ci stava bene. Faceva pandant (o come diavolo si scrive).


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me farfalla non mis embra proprio così.Però devo capire per quale motivo poi se deve sempre andà a rinfaccia i cazzi propri della gente.Devo capi:che cazzo c'entra la vita privata de farfalla?*e non parl di te free*!



strano, a volte qui dentro mi sembra di essere peggio dell'orologio rotto


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma se si incazza per qualsiasi cazzata, è tutta un calci in culo qua, stronzo là...che esagerazioni



Una cosa e' essere 'tedesca'  su certi comportamenti,  altra essere un arpia.  

A modo nostro tutti abbiamo delle contraddizioni.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*SI*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ho smesso da tempo de metteme sempre in direzione opposta e contraria, Non dico che mi sono messo a seguire la corrente, ma diciamo che me so messo de lato. L'hai letto il thread che ho scritto su quella vecchietta qualche giorno fa ? Ecco, come hai scritto pure tu in quel thread, la percezione cambia, e allora te rendi conto che per molte cose alla fin fine uno "Sti cazzi" va sempre bene.


Ok tuba.Perfetto.Poi cresci e cerchi di mediare,medi fino ad un certo punto,fino a quando puoi e ci riesci poi?e cazzo non voglio vivere la mia vita di lato,che vita è di lato poi?io non mi metto in una direzione e chè ho preso atto che anche stando fermo il mondo va da un'altra parte.A tuba sai qual'è la verità?che se voli alto,te devi rassegnà a volà da solo...e allora te chiedi a che cazzo te serve vola alto?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Lostris ha detto:


> "Mormora, la gente mormora... Falla tacere praticando l'allegria"
> 
> La gente non si fa mai i fattacci propri. Ohibò.


Quotissimo !!!! :up:


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Una cosa e' essere 'tedesca'  su certi comportamenti,  altra essere un arpia.
> 
> A modo nostro tutti abbiamo delle contraddizioni.



ma i crucchi mica si incazzano per un nonnulla, che io sappia

anzi abbiamo avuto una piccola dimostrazione del contrario proprio qui


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece anche a me da come scrivi spesso sembri essere un'urfida megera impicciona e incattivita col mondo, boh?


eh la madonna


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma i crucchi mica si incazzano per un nonnulla, che io sappia
> 
> anzi abbiamo avuto una piccola dimostrazione del contrario proprio qui



INTENDEVO CHE E'   ECCESSIVAMENTE RIGIDA   a volte su cose, come questa, che io considero di poco conto con tutto quello che leggiamo qui.

MA OGNUNO DI NOI a modo suo, ingrandisce quello che subisce o fanno gli altri e, addolcisce  il resto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Ecco*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ok tuba.Perfetto.Poi cresci e cerchi di mediare,medi fino ad un certo punto,fino a quando puoi e ci riesci poi?e cazzo non voglio vivere la mia vita di lato,che vita è di lato poi?io non mi metto in una direzione e chè ho preso atto che anche stando fermo il mondo va da un'altra parte.A tuba sai qual'è la verità?che se voli alto,te devi rassegnà a volà da solo...e allora te chiedi a che cazzo te serve vola alto?


Non ti serve ad un cazzo..ma è l'unico modo che conosci per restare vivo.....!Beati voi che vivete di cazzate,beati voi che leggendo le mie parole non capite un cazzo,beati voi che siete così imbelli,provo invidia per il vostro non sapere,per il vostro essere dei basici coglioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me farfalla non mis embra proprio così.Però devo capire per quale motivo poi se deve sempre andà a rinfaccia i cazzi propri della gente.Devo capi:che cazzo c'entra la vita privata de farfalla?e non parl di te free!



La tentazione della cattiveria, Oscuro.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> che c'è?  comprensibile non vuol dire condivisibile od approvabile.
> 
> non vuol far sapere di essere una preda abbordabile,lo stile non è il massimo,e ancora Hiking non sa se queste parole lei le abbia usate veramente oppure se sia tutta una manfrina dei colleghi impiccioni.
> 
> quindi, de che stamo a parlà?


Ma infatti sarebbe il caso se ha dei dubbi cercasse riscontri da lei piuttosto che da altri


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Ma*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La tentazione della cattiveria, Oscuro.


I miei spunti serali sono di ben altro spessore,la mia malinconia,il mio tormento,ma questi che cazzo devono capire?questi vivono per una ficcata,la partita,i soldi,non mi sorprende più un cazzo,se non la miseria umana.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Dove siamo arrivati? chi mi fa un riassunto? Maremma quanto scrivete

Buscopann


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io poi....scrivo ste cose qui dentro,come se ce fosse gente in grado di capire....che coglione pure io...!


guarda che la fase del dannato-incompreso
pecora-nera contro il gregge bianco ipnotizzato,
dell' "io sono diverso",
dei poeti maledetti,...
insomma, quella zaratustriana per intenderci, l'abbiamo attraversata tutti...

il problema è starci ancora impantanato e credere di essere l'unico ad averla scoperta


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh la madonna



embè? mica ho detto che la prenderei a calci in culo


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



Traccia ha detto:


> guarda che la fase del dannato-incompreso
> pecora-nera contro il gregge bianco ipnotizzato,
> dell' "io sono diverso",
> dei poeti maledetti,...
> ...


La questione è un pò piu seria,io ci sono passato a 17 anni.Storia vecchia.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Ho capito. Tutti che si fanno gli Off Topic loro :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La questione è un pò piu seria,io ci sono passato a 17 anni.Storia vecchia.


Esci da questo corpo, io ti battezzo!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dove siamo arrivati? chi mi fa un riassunto? Maremma quanto scrivete
> 
> Buscopann


Il sunto e' la  collega  si sarà davvero comportata così o no?  Mezza frase per spiegare più di 30 pagine


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> I miei spunti serali sono di ben altro spessore,la mia malinconia,il mio tormento,ma questi che cazzo devono capire?questi vivono per una ficcata,la partita,i soldi,non mi sorprende più un cazzo,se non la miseria umana.


La commedia e la miseria umana è antica quanto l'uomo stesso. Ricordati che sei solo di passaggio e che la tua vita a confronto della vita stessa di questo pianeta è meno di un frammento, meno di un sibil pensiero, meno di quanto tu stesso cerchi e provi ad immaginare.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho capito. Tutti che si fanno gli Off Topic loro :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


E d'altronde di cosa cazzo vuoi disquisire qui?se non di cazzate?cazzi,pecorine,chiappe,a lazie,la riomma,i miei coglioni disabitati....


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> guarda che la fase del dannato-incompreso
> pecora-nera contro il gregge bianco ipnotizzato,
> dell' "io sono diverso",
> dei poeti maledetti,...
> ...


"Meglio essere pazzo per conto proprio,anzichè savio secondo la volontà altrui" (cit.)


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E d'altronde di cosa cazzo vuoi disquisire qui?se non di cazzate?cazzi,pecorine,chiappe,a lazie,la riomma,i miei coglioni disabitati....


Apri il 3D su


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok tuba.Perfetto.Poi cresci e cerchi di mediare,medi fino ad un certo punto,fino a quando puoi e ci riesci poi?e cazzo non voglio vivere la mia vita di lato,che vita è di lato poi?io non mi metto in una direzione e chè ho preso atto che anche stando fermo il mondo va da un'altra parte.A tuba sai qual'è la verità?che se voli alto,te devi rassegnà a volà da solo...*e allora te chiedi a che cazzo te serve vola alto*?


Forse a niente. Se poi rimani solo. Se sei l'unico che parla Italiano in un mondo di cinesi rischi di diventare Leggenda. Ma per i cinesi. Sti cazzi de diventa una leggenda per i cinesi.

Nel finale vero de Io sono leggenda, il protagonista realizza, che mentre in un mondo di umani i vampiri sono leggenda, in un mondo di vampiri è l'unico umano ad essere leggenda, e allora una notte invece di barricarsi in casa lascia la porta aperta e si mette seduto in poltrona a fumarsi un sigari, come a dire: Fate come ve pare, io me so rotto il cazzo.

Ecco, il mio stare di lato, è come dire: Fa come te pare, io me so rotto il cazzo.

E allora, invece di affannarti a spiegare perché secondo te una cosa è giusta e una sbagliata: fai come te pare.
Se invece qualcuno mi chiedesse: A Tuba ma secondo te.........felicissimo di mettermi a parlare ore senza nessun pregiudizio......altrimenti, appunto.....Sti cazzi.


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok tuba.Perfetto.Poi cresci e cerchi di mediare,medi fino ad un certo punto,fino a quando puoi e ci riesci poi?e cazzo non voglio vivere la mia vita di lato,che vita è di lato poi?io non mi metto in una direzione e chè ho preso atto che anche stando fermo il mondo va da un'altra parte.A tuba sai qual'è la verità?che se voli alto,te devi rassegnà a volà da solo...e allora te chiedi a che cazzo te serve vola alto?


Te serve, te serve, perchè quando voli è come quando stai sopra na torre altissima e vedi i pidocchi dabbasso o le formichine operose che si muovono, e tutto ti è molto più chiaro. E' un fatto di prospettiva, come quando eri piccolo e il mondo lo vedevi dal basso verso l'alto e più ti inerpichi sulla tua colonna vertebrale e più cambia la vita stessa.
Tu vola alto che dabbasso affannano!


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

non sarà il ueb mister che si è fumato un bastoncino di reganisso?(clementaine do you nou reganisso?)


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> La commedia e la miseria umana è antica quanto l'uomo stesso. Ricordati che sei solo di passaggio e che la tua vita a confronto della vita stessa di questo pianeta è meno di un frammento, meno di un sibil pensiero, meno di quanto tu stesso cerchi e provi ad immaginare.



Magari questa vita è un sogno...chissà quando mi risveglio....


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Apri il 3D su


No lo sfrantecamento di coglioni no!!!!!!!!Perchè poi me ce infogno pure io e divento molto più malmostoso , cupo, nero di quanto in realtà sono, e la mia molestia diventa rabbia, la mia rabbia diventa devastazione e viene fuori l'omino piccolo brutto e nero.Altro che Majin Bu cattivo!


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Ok*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse a niente. Se poi rimani solo. Se sei l'unico che parla Italiano in un mondo di cinesi rischi di diventare Leggenda. Ma per i cinesi. Sti cazzi de diventa una leggenda per i cinesi.
> 
> Nel finale vero de Io sono leggenda, il protagonista realizza, che mentre in un mondo di umani i vampiri sono leggenda, in un mondo di vampiri è l'unico umano ad essere leggenda, e allora una notte invece di barricarsi in casa lascia la porta aperta e si mette seduto in poltrona a fumarsi un sigari, come a dire: Fate come ve pare, io me so rotto il cazzo.
> 
> ...




Ok me so rotto er cazzo.Ma non me so rotto er cazzo troppo presto?


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari questa vita è un sogno...chissà quando mi risveglio....


Dai cazzo Cartesio lo abbiamo passato da un pezzo! Anche se è stato il mio cavallo di battaglia!


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Mhhh*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Apri il 3D su


Ci sto pensando....


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*SI*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Dai cazzo Cartesio lo abbiamo passato da un pezzo! Anche se è stato il mio cavallo di battaglia!


Ah me fa piacere....e che cazzo diceva sto cartesio?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Povero Randy.. il cazzeggio si è ingoiato il suo thread.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Aò*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Dai cazzo Cartesio lo abbiamo passato da un pezzo! Anche se è stato il mio cavallo di battaglia!


Cartesio......Via cartesio...zona talenti.......


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Povero Randy.. il cazzeggio si è ingoiato il suo thread.
> 
> Buscopann


Diciamo che il suo cazzeggio è stato ingoiato da argomenti di spessore....!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok me so rotto er cazzo.Ma non me so rotto er cazzo troppo presto?


Ma che sei matto  E' l'età perfetta. Cosi facendo fai una selezione naturale de chi te sta intorno senza neanche muovere un sopracciglio.

Avviene tutto per naturale conseguenza. Questo non può avvenire se prima non te sposti tu.


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah me fa piacere....e che cazzo diceva sto cartesio?


No dai! Ti prego! E' pesante, roba da dubbio iperbolico, dove tutto deriva da un genio ingannatore, dove tutto quello che vedi è stato creato da questo genio! Comincio ad affannare poi e me tocca fa un salto su Wikipedia per ricordarmi che cazzo sosteneva Cartesio. So passati 20 anni. Ho studiato abbastanza. Anche se non è servito quasi ad un cazzo.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che il suo cazzeggio è stato ingoiato da *argomenti di spessore*....!


Vedi che finisci sempre a parlare del tuo pisello?

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*A tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che sei matto  E' l'età perfetta. Cosi facendo fai una selezione naturale de chi te sta intorno senza neanche muovere un sopracciglio.
> 
> Avviene tutto per naturale conseguenza. Questo non può avvenire se prima non te sposti tu.


Proprio adesso?io volevo sta sereno e tranquillo....!


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che sei matto  E' l'età perfetta. Cosi facendo fai una selezione naturale de chi te sta intorno senza neanche muovere un sopracciglio.
> 
> Avviene tutto per naturale conseguenza. Questo non può avvenire se prima non te sposti tu.


Io ho tagliato i ponti con tutto e tutti dal 1992! Ed ho fatto benissimo! Ho avuto le mie crisi mistichi fra il 1993 e il 1998! Ma il militare e altro mi hanno forgiato caratterialmente!Il resto è merda....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No lo sfrantecamento di coglioni no!!!!!!!!Perchè poi me ce infogno pure io e divento molto più malmostoso , cupo, nero di quanto in realtà sono, e la mia molestia diventa rabbia, la mia rabbia diventa devastazione e viene fuori l'omino piccolo brutto e nero.Altro che Majin Bu cattivo!


:rotfl::rotfl:Ma che hai ?!


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proprio adesso?io volevo sta sereno e tranquillo....!


Sereno? Tranquillo? Ricordati bene una cosa! Tu puoi chiudere con il passato ma è il passato che non chiude con te!


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Vedi che finisci sempre a parlare del tuo pisello?
> 
> Buscopann


Se rotto er cazzo pure lui....


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ma che hai ?!


Mestruazioni maschili!


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*E*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sereno? Tranquillo? Ricordati bene una cosa! Tu puoi chiudere con il passato ma è il passato che non chiude con te!


E tu gli dai pure na mano......Cartesio...Via cartesio...mannajia la puttana....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Povero Randy.. il cazzeggio si è ingoiato il suo thread.
> 
> Buscopann


Randy ? :singleeye: mi sto perdendo


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se rotto er cazzo pure lui....


Se il cazzo di Oscuro se rompe il cazzo possiamo chiudere il Forum per lutto e andare in pace.
Di che cazzo parliamo poi?

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*No*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Mestruazioni maschili!


Di la verità,stai a capiì cosa sto a scrive....e ti succede pure a te....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Mestruazioni maschili!


Che a veder gli effetti son peggio di quelle femminili :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Randy ? :singleeye: mi sto perdendo


Si lo so..Son passati tanti di quei post che per ritrovarlo bisogna cercare nel mausoleo.
Accendo un cero in suo ricordo.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Se il cazzo di Oscuro se rompe il cazzo possiamo chiudere il Forum per lutto e andare in pace.
> Di che cazzo parliamo poi?
> 
> Buscopann


DI quando c'era oscuro...che vi faceva ridere e riflettere....


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu gli dai pure na mano......Cartesio...Via cartesio...mannajia la puttana....


Fa tutto lui, ogni secondo che passa,sono andato in loop da tempo. Vivo col pensiero sempre che ogni momento della mia vita si ripresenterà qualcuno o qualcosa del mio passato. Nonostante io circa 5 anni fa abbia tirato una riga e cercato di rimettere a posto alcune cose. Ma più vado avanti e più mi rendo conto che quel cazzo di filo di arianna fatto di nodi di merda mi si ripresenta. Un loop mentale da prendere uno spigolo e adagiarci la tempia.


----------



## Horny (18 Novembre 2014)

Ma in sostanza.....a te da fastidio che gli altri pensino che non ci hai concluso nulla????
ma scherzi?
scherza????


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Randy ? :singleeye: mi sto perdendo


Ah già..Questo è il thread di Hiking. Randy sta nell'altro. Maremma che casino. Oscuro sta sempre a fa casini :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di la verità,stai a capiì cosa sto a scrive....e ti succede pure a te....


Piazza delle Cinque Lune!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si lo so..Son passati tanti di quei post che per ritrovarlo bisogna cercare nel mausoleo.
> Accendo un cero in suo ricordo.
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl: Rammentami che storia aveva ?


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che a veder gli effetti son peggio di quelle femminili :rotfl::rotfl:


Sai che certe volte non dovrei fidarmi di voi donne che avete ogni mese un emorragia e non morite? Cazzo di non morte siete?


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Fata*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Fa tutto lui, ogni secondo che passa,sono andato in loop da tempo. Vivo col pensiero sempre che ogni momento della mia vita si ripresenterà qualcuno o qualcosa del mio passato. Nonostante io circa 5 anni fa abbia tirato una riga e cercato di rimettere a posto alcune cose. Ma più vado avanti e più mi rendo conto che quel cazzo di filo di arianna fatto di nodi di merda mi si ripresenta. Un loop mentale da prendere uno spigolo e adagiarci la tempia.


Oltre al resto,che non è poco e che hai capito,c'è pure quellgni tanto sto fantasma che torna,il mio ha un collegamento con Via cartesio,e ogni tanto mi appare....è casuale?o mi vuole ricordare che ho preso una strada sentimentale sbagliata?


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Piazza delle Cinque Lune!


A roma o nel film con Satherland?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sai che certe volte non dovrei fidarmi di voi donne che avete ogni mese un emorragia e non morite? Cazzo di non morte siete?


Hai presente le streghe di Eastwick?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Io ho tagliato i ponti con tutto e tutti dal 1992! Ed ho fatto benissimo! Ho avuto le mie crisi mistichi fra il 1993 e il 1998! Ma il militare e altro mi hanno forgiato caratterialmente!Il resto è merda....


Mai avuto crisi mistiche. Mai tagliato ponti. E se vogliamo dirla tutta, ancora in fase di forgiatura.

Come ho detto altrove, percezioni differenti delle cose, che poi alla fine è anche normale. Tu hai la tua storia. Io la mia.

A me le storie degli altri continuano ad affascinare. E molto. Non te frega un cazzo di sentire la mia ? Sti cazzi.

Ogni tanto qualche picco per cose varie mi viene però. Purtroppo.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: Rammentami che storia aveva ?


C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
La Regina cominciò:
C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
La Regina cominciò:
C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
La Regina cominciò:
C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
La Regina cominciò:
C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
La Regina cominciò:
C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
La Regina cominciò:
C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
La Regina cominciò:
C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
La Regina cominciò:
C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
La Regina cominciò:
C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
La Regina cominciò:
C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
La Regina cominciò:
C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
La Regina cominciò..

Non mi ricordo però come finisce..

Buscopann


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai presente le streghe di Eastwick?


Capolavoro assoluto!


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A roma o nel film con Satherland?


Film!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
> La Regina cominciò:
> C'era una volta un REndy, che disse alla Regina: "raccontami una storia!".
> La Regina cominciò:
> ...


Ma siete spiritosi su a Paperopoli


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma siete spiritosi su a Paperopoli


Do Re Ciak Gulp


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oltre al resto,che non è poco e che hai capito,c'è pure quellgni tanto sto fantasma che torna,il mio ha un collegamento con Via cartesio,e ogni tanto mi appare....è casuale?o mi vuole ricordare che ho preso una strada sentimentale sbagliata?


_I Rangers si sono riuniti ad Harlem ieri notte
 e *Magic Rat ha guidato la sua macchina tirata a lucido*
 oltre il confine del Jersey
 una ragazza *scalza è seduta sul cofano di una Dodge
 beve birra calda sotto la soffice pioggia estiva*
 Rat entra in città, si alza i pantaloni
*insieme cercheranno di incominciare una storia d’amore
 e scompariranno giù per Flamingo Lane*_


Metto la traduzione e non il testo originale di quella che per me è un'opera d'Arte.


----------



## Horny (18 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma se si incazza per qualsiasi cazzata, è tutta un calci in culo qua, stronzo là...che esagerazioni


ma a me ad esempio lo dice in maniera affettuosa.
ma forse anche tu scherzavi.


----------



## Cattivik (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/21393-chi-si-fa-i-cazzi-suoi?highlight=Cattivik



Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Avendo assisitito al maturare della cosa alcuni colleghi le hanno chiesto cosa stesse facendo con me e lei pare (siamo a livello di pettegolezzi in ufficio) abbia risposto: "Macché! è lui che ci prova con me ma io non ci sto!" Facendomi fare un po' la figura del marpione (chissenefrega) che non riesce a concludere (di questo sì che mi frega).
> 
> Quesito: che faccio?
> 
> 1 - Abbozzo. Me ne fotto e lascio che dica quello che le pare tanto comunque ho quello che mi interessa


Approvo



Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> 2 - Mi vendico. Potrei silenziosamente ed efficacemente diffondere la voce di come è invece realmente andata... il che rimetterebbe le cose al suo posto.


Ti rovini con le tue mani... se fossi donna e so che vai dicendo in giro cosa è successo mai e poi mai mi lascerei andare con te...



Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> La tentazione di essere un po' stronzo c'è, però boh... sono indeciso. Lei è comunque una brava ragazza  e sono certo che se davvero ha detto così lo ha fatto per difendersi, per salvare la faccia. Il punto è che comunque poteva semplicemente dire "non c'è niente" e stop: gli altri dovevano accontentarsi... non c'era bisogno di far passare me per marpione
> 
> Concludo dicendo che a me non interessa avere una relazione con lei, ma la continuerei a vedere volentieri.
> 
> Mi raccomando fate i bravi, non esagerate! :rotfl:


Cattivik


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ma a me ad esempio lo dice in maniera affettuosa.
> ma forse anche tu scherzavi.


Era quello che speravo invece pare sia seria.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Fata*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Film!


Ecco quel film mi ha fatto capire....!Da quale altezza guardi una cosa?se guardi una cosa da 20 metri vedi fino ad un certo punto...da 50 metri...vedi di pù da 200 metri vedi troppo.Vedere da 200 metri ti mette in una condizione di diversità e difficoltà oggettiva....!Cmq Grande film.. ho motivo di credere che su Moro andò in quel modo...


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco quel film mi ha fatto capire....!Da quale altezza guardi una cosa?se guardi una cosa da 20 metri vedi fino ad un certo punto...da 50 metri...vedi di pù da 200 metri vedi troppo.Vedere da 200 metri ti mette in una condizione di diversità e difficoltà oggettiva....!Cmq Grande film.. ho motivo di credere che su Moro andò in quel modo...


E quindi se voli alto....dabbasso pidocchi e formiche!


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Eh*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E quindi se voli alto....dabbasso pidocchi e formiche!


Eh,e quando hai accanto persone che non volano alto e gli vuoi bene?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh,e quando hai accanto persone che non volano alto e gli vuoi bene?


Si può tentare di farle salire in quota e scendere un po' giù per tendere una mano, una specie di compromesso


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2014)

Ogni tanto, per cortesia, un sunto....siamo arrivati, almeno, ad una sentenza definitiva? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si può tentare di farle salire in quota e scendere un po' giù per tendere una mano, una specie di compromesso



Qui ti faccio un'altra similitudine:una panda viaggia a 130,una thesis a 220.La panda sta al massimo...la thesis può scendere e viaggiare a 130...ma...non è progettata per andare in quel modo per troppo tempo.Tutti siamo stati delle panda,
c'è chi per pigrizia o per indole ci rimane,e pensa che sei tu ad andare troppo forte ,ad essere problematico.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



Eliade ha detto:


> Ogni tanto, per cortesia, un sunto....siamo arrivati, almeno, ad una sentenza definitiva? :carneval:


Quando mi dai il sedere?


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ogni tanto, per cortesia, un sunto....siamo arrivati, almeno, ad una sentenza definitiva? :carneval:


no, nemmeno sappiamo la misura della coppa della ragazza in questione.    fastidio e indignazione.

direi che rientriamo nel problema più generale che scegliere un buon soggetto come amante,anche per una cosa occasionale e poco impegnativa,è difficile


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui ti faccio un'altra similitudine:una panda viaggia a 130,una thesis a 220.La panda sta al massimo...la thesis può scendere e viaggiare a 130...ma...non è progettata per andare in quel modo per troppo tempo.Tutti siamo stati delle panda,
> c'è chi per pigrizia o per indole ci rimane,e pensa che sei tu ad andare troppo forte ,ad essere problematico.


Allora ad un certo punto si deve arrivare ad una decisione o uno dei due cambia auto per allinearsi alla velocità dell'altro oppure le strade si dividono


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Nel senso.
> Secondo me il punto non è cosa gli altri dicono o pensano di me, anche sticazzi, tanto io so io e che gli altri sparlano problemi loro (e da sto punto di vista secondo me meditare vendetta è una grandissima stronzata! ti metti al suo livello bassissimo!)
> il punto invece è: ma chi mi sto scopando?
> ...


Ma quale cretinaggine, ha fatto benissimo. Cazzo, io dovrei salvaguardare il "buon nome" di una scopata extra che è pure single rischiando di finirci in mezzo con la storia ufficiale, il tutto perché sono finita a scoparmi uno che è un po' tanto morto di figa ma non si deve sapere che sennò pare brutto (che è un morto di figa)? Ma voialtre le storie extra con chi ve le fate esattamente? Con Padre Ralph di Uccelli di Rovo?


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando mi dai il sedere?


  :facepalm::facepalm: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no, nemmeno sappiamo la misura della coppa della ragazza in questione.    fastidio e indignazione.
> 
> direi che rientriamo nel problema più generale che scegliere un buon soggetto come amante,anche per una cosa occasionale e poco impegnativa,è difficile


Azz....questo è grave! 

In quel caso si va a culo...:carneval:


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando mi dai il sedere?


Dopo che lo ha dato a me!


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Dopo che lo ha dato a me!


:rotfl::rotfl:

Prendete i numeretti! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh,e quando hai accanto persone che non volano alto e gli vuoi bene?


mi oppongo vostro onore, la domanda contiene la risposta!


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Prendete i numeretti! :rotfl::rotfl:


Eliade, hai un bel culo tonico, porti la quarta, non fumi, sei anche curvy oppure atletica, non ti dorghi?
Se la risposta dovesse essere positiva, posso coreteggiarti per sfanturmarti un pò? Così a buffo e tanto per.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Eliade, hai un bel culo tonico, porti la quarta, non fumi, sei anche curvy oppure atletica, non ti dorghi?
> Se la risposta dovesse essere positiva, posso coreteggiarti per sfanturmarti un pò? Così a buffo e tanto per.


Purtroppo si droga, anche se ancora devo capire con cosa. 

Per tutto il resto era perfetta.


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Eliade, hai un bel culo tonico, porti la quarta, non fumi, sei anche curvy oppure atletica, non ti dorghi?
> Se la risposta dovesse essere positiva, posso coreteggiarti per sfanturmarti un pò? Così a buffo e tanto per.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Purtroppo si droga, anche se ancora devo capire con cosa.
> 
> Per tutto il resto era perfetta.


Sto morendo!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io e Simy non ti sveleremo mai il nostro segreto!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale cretinaggine, ha fatto benissimo. Cazzo, io dovrei salvaguardare il "buon nome" di una scopata extra che è pure single rischiando di finirci in mezzo con la storia ufficiale, il tutto perché sono finita a scoparmi uno che è un po' tanto morto di figa ma non si deve sapere che sennò pare brutto (che è un morto di figa)? Ma voialtre le storie extra con chi ve le fate esattamente? Con Padre Ralph di Uccelli di Rovo?



Padre Ralph era un po' una merda però...
la metteva pure incinta
e poi il figlio moriva annegato
una tragedia dietro l'altra


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma siete spiritosi su a Paperopoli


Tutta colpa di Nonna Papera e del suo erbazzone...Non ci dice cosa usa al posto degli spinaci, ma da quando ha cambiato la ricetta Ciccio si è comprato la maglietta di Che Guevara e vota Pannella.

Buscopann


----------



## Horny (18 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Padre Ralph era un po' una merda però...
> la metteva pure incinta
> e poi il figlio moriva annegato
> una tragedia dietro l'altra


padre Ralph non era per nulla sexy


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> padre Ralph non era per nulla sexy



Dillo a mia suocera che non potevi fiatare!


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Uff quanto sei faticosa!!! E' un mondo difficile!!!


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2014)

che ficata di storia.

ad ogni modo non vedo cosa ti possa interessare di cosa pensano i tuoi colleghi.
se c'è una cosa che devi continuare a fare se vuoi sbattertela ancora è dire a tutti, che della tua vita personale non parli e che si facciano i cazzi loro.

a lei poi dirai esattamente la stessa cosa.

a me non piace parlare della mia vita personale, sono i fatti miei. 
tu sei libera e padrona di dire a tutto l'ufficio che scopiamo, ma se vengono a chiedere a me, la risposta sarà sempre la stessa.
fatevi i cazzi vostri.

così è sicuro che la spiazzi perché si aspetta sempre che l'uomo in costante competizione voglia mostrare il trofeo, due te la darà ancora perché le donne tendenzialmente si fidano anche e soprattutto dello stronzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Padre Ralph era un po' una merda però...
> la metteva pure incinta
> e poi il figlio moriva annegato
> una tragedia dietro l'altra


Ma tu ingoi? Non ricordo.


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu ingoi? Non ricordo.



perché che cambia se ingoia o meno?


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu ingoi? Non ricordo.


quando si dice...essere volgare.
Jb, non ricordarcelo sempre,
 lo sappiamo cosa è la volgarità.


----------



## Horny (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dillo a mia suocera che non potevi fiatare!


si, proprio il tipo da suocere.


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quando si dice...essere volgare.
> Jb, non ricordarcelo sempre,
> lo sappiamo cosa è la volgarità.


JB è una pennellata su una tela bianca....plz!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tutta colpa di Nonna Papera e del suo erbazzone...Non ci dice cosa usa al posto degli spinaci, ma da quando ha cambiato la ricetta Ciccio si è comprato la maglietta di Che Guevara e vota Pannella.
> 
> Buscopann


C'è chi se la fuma, chi invece se la mangia


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> padre Ralph non era per nulla sexy


Quoto


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Uff quanto sei faticosa!!! E' un mondo difficile!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E' uno sporco lavoro questo...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece anche a me da come scrivi spesso sembri essere un'urfida megera impicciona e incattivita col mondo, boh?


Mi spiace se do questa impressione. In realtà non lo sono affatto e chi mi conosce lo sa.
Ammetto che in questi due giorni sono nervosa. Normalmente un aggettivo che usano spesso per descrivermi è solare.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> SCHERZI O SEI SERIA?
> 
> NON la riconosco nelle tue parole.


Non mi ci riconosce praticamente nessuno
Grazie 
Alcuni argomenti mi fanno agitare più di altri


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma se si incazza per qualsiasi cazzata, è tutta un calci in culo qua, stronzo là...che esagerazioni


Mi sa che leggi qualcun altra
I calci in culo sono per Clem e Horny e entrambe sanno che scherzo
Se mi domandi come faccio i bocchini sono libera credo di darti dello stronzo.
Non amo le prese per il culo e reagisco, tutto qui


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che leggi qualcun altra
> I calci in culo sono per Clem e Horny e entrambe sanno che scherzo
> Se mi domandi come faccio i bocchini sono libera credo di darti dello stronzo.
> Non amo le prese per il culo e reagisco, tutto qui


Se te lo chiedo in privato come li fai, mi rispondi?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che leggi qualcun altra
> I calci in culo sono per Clem e Horny e entrambe sanno che scherzo
> Se mi domandi come faccio i bocchini sono libera credo di darti dello stronzo.
> Non amo le prese per il culo e reagisco, tutto qui


ti percepisco solare e diretta come dici senz'altro .
però è anche vero il fatto che ti ho letta spesso parlare di calci in culo riferito a donne che si comportavano in varie maniere
forse è un modo di dire che semplicemente usi per rafforzaredei concetti (ovviamente non mi riferisco a clem od horny con le quali scherzi).


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me farfalla non mis embra proprio così.Però devo capire per quale motivo poi se deve sempre andà a rinfaccia i cazzi propri della gente.Devo capi:che cazzo c'entra la vita privata de farfalla?e non parl di te free!


Speranza di ferire perchè si sa che se fosse fatto a lui soffrirebbe.
Il suo problema è che io sono molto serena quindi le sue cazzate mi scivolano
E io non essendo stronza (così Free è contenta ) come lui non infierisco


Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente. Ma ci stava bene. Faceva pandant (o come diavolo si scrive).


Quoto


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La tentazione della cattiveria, Oscuro.


Quoto


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale cretinaggine, ha fatto benissimo. Cazzo, io dovrei salvaguardare il "buon nome" di una scopata extra che è pure single rischiando di finirci in mezzo con la storia ufficiale, il tutto perché sono finita a scoparmi uno che è un po' tanto morto di figa ma non si deve sapere che sennò pare brutto (che è un morto di figa)? Ma voialtre le storie extra con chi ve le fate esattamente? Con Padre Ralph di Uccelli di Rovo?


Uomini. e uno che mi sputtano per pararsi il culo non lo è.



Spider ha detto:


> quando si dice...essere volgare.
> Jb, non ricordarcelo sempre,
> lo sappiamo cosa è la volgarità.


Invece tu che vuoi una descrizione dei miei bocchini sei fine vero?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Se te lo chiedo in privato come li fai, mi rispondi?:rotfl:


No


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti percepisco solare e diretta come dici senz'altro .
> però è anche vero il fatto che ti ho letta spesso parlare di calci in culo riferito a donne che si comportavano in varie maniere
> forse è un modo di dire che semplicemente usi per rafforzaredei concetti (ovviamente non mi riferisco a clem od horny con le quali scherzi).


È sicuramente un modo di dire E quasi sempre se non mi dimentico scrivo "figurati".
Mai penserei a una violenza fisica vera.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È sicuramente un modo di dire E quasi sempre se non mi dimentico scrivo "figurati".
> Mai penserei a una violenza fisica vera.


su questo non ho mai avuto dubbi


----------



## Lostris (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace se do questa impressione. In realtà non lo sono affatto e chi mi conosce lo sa.
> Ammetto che in questi due giorni sono nervosa. Normalmente un aggettivo che usano spesso per descrivermi è solare.


Solare è dire poco.
Esplosiva, ironica, profonda e super accessoriata (soprattutto di scarpe stupende). E non sono esaustiva per niente.


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2014)

ma io non ho mai voluto la tua descrizione..il mio era un modo dire ...per 
sottolineare una atteggiamento, una classificazione.
a me non interessa proprio.
tu fai il decalogo, senza probabilmente accorgetene..di una traditrice DO.C.
come deve essere , come deve comportarsi.
questo si, questo no...
giudichi donne, che in fondo hanno fatto quello che hai fatto tu, 
forse peggio o più male di te.
brava complimenti...ti diamo la medaglia come miglior traditrice!!!!
ma questo hanno fatto.
tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io non ho mai voluto la tua descrizione..il mio era un modo dire ...per
> sottolineare una atteggiamento, una classificazione.
> a me non interessa proprio.
> tu fai il decalogo, senza probabilmente accorgetene..di una traditrice DO.C.
> ...


Evvai!!! Erano anni che la desideravo.
Grazie Spider


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io non ho mai voluto la tua descrizione..il mio era un modo dire ...per
> sottolineare una atteggiamento, una classificazione.
> a me non interessa proprio.
> tu fai il decalogo, senza probabilmente accorgetene..di una traditrice DO.C.
> ...


tu non leggi con attenzione
se farfalla ha giudicato qualcuno (e non l'ha fatto), non era _la traditrice_

lei, secondo me, ha puntato i riflettori su una parte del discorso
altri l'hanno fatto su altre parti

possibile che non ci arrivi?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu non leggi con attenzione
> se farfalla ha giudicato qualcuno (e non l'ha fatto), non era _la traditrice_
> 
> lei, secondo me, ha puntato i riflettori su una parte del discorso
> ...


Ma lui non mi legge
Legge il nick e gli parte l'embolo
Gli ricorderô qualcuno


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale cretinaggine, ha fatto benissimo. Cazzo, io dovrei salvaguardare il "buon nome" di una scopata extra che è pure single rischiando di finirci in mezzo con la storia ufficiale, il tutto perché sono finita a scoparmi uno che è un po' tanto morto di figa ma non si deve sapere che sennò pare brutto (che è un morto di figa)? Ma voialtre le storie extra con chi ve le fate esattamente? Con Padre Ralph di Uccelli di Rovo?


Non è cosi.
Ed ho abbondantemente spiegato i perché, non voglio annoiarvi a ripetere sempre le stesse cose.
E poi che c'entra padre Ralf? Angelo o diavolo cosa cambia? Lei è una deficiente a prescindere. Perche, se smerdi un diavolo hai più attenuanti di un santo? Boh. Mi sfugge il parallelismo.
E le mie storie extraconiugali le ho avute con uomini single, santi o diavoli non importa, ció che conta è che non ho mai smerdato loro per coprire me. (A parte che non ce ne è mai stato bisogno, ma non sono cosi viscida).
Non butto fango addosso agli altri quando io sono la prima a sbagliare. Taccio, ok, ma non metto in mezzo altri per salvare la mia immagine.
Sta benedetta apparenza.
Se le cose nun sei bona a falle, nullefá! 
E se le fai, assumiti il rischio e non dì cazzate.
Questa la sgamano dopo tre secondi.
X me è na deficiente chi si comporta cosi (e parlo in generale, non mi piace proprio come modo di fare, come principio, il difendersi mettendo in mezzo altri) altro che volpe.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Lostris ha detto:


> Solare è dire poco.
> Esplosiva, ironica, profonda e super accessoriata *(soprattutto di scarpe stupende)*. E non sono esaustiva per niente.



Tu c'eri quella sera che..............:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I love farfie.


----------



## Spider (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu c'eri quella sera che..............:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> I love farfie.


beh...racconta.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> beh...racconta.


Classe eleganza e tecnica, perché in occasioni come quelle ci vuole tecnica, fuse in una sola persona


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Classe eleganza e tecnica, perché in occasioni come quelle ci vuole tecnica, fuse in una sola persona


Fra 20 anni mi ricorderai ancora per quel l'episodio


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2014)

Insomma ecco un altro aspetto del tradimento : se lei fidanzata tradisce ma non vuole essere additata come "zoccola" in un ambiente lavorativo e' disonesta e scema...Non sia mai che si dica di lui che ci ha provato ma non ci e' riuscito, che non ci ha saputo fare...E poi abbiamo la gente che appena vede intimita' drizza le orecchie...Normale quotidianita' direi.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2014)

*SI*

Volevo scusarmi con tutti voi per ieri.Avevo bisogno di interagire in un certo modo e mi son dimenticato di essere in questo posto.Prendetelo come uno sfogo e basta,continuerò a cazzarare e scrivere stupidaggini come sempre e cercherò di adeguarmi al livello del forum e dei suoi partecipanti.Ringrazio Fiamma,Fata e Tuba.RIngarzio sopratutto spider per avermi riportato alla realtà delle cose,basta leggerlo e capire quanto possa esser stato fuori luogo ieri.Qui si possono solo scrivere stronzate alla spider.


----------



## matthew (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fra 20 anni mi ricorderai ancora per quel l'episodio


scusate, non ricordo. ma va bene così.
Cmq farfalla è farfalla.


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volevo scusarmi con tutti voi per ieri.Avevo bisogno di interagire in un certo modo e mi son dimenticato di essere in questo posto.Prendetelo come uno sfogo e basta,continuerò a cazzarare e scrivere stupidaggini come sempre e cercherò di adeguarmi al livello del forum e dei suoi partecipanti.Ringrazio Fiamma,Fata e Tuba.RIngarzio sopratutto spider per avermi riportato alla realtà delle cose,basta leggerlo e capire quanto possa esser stato fuori luogo ieri.Qui si possono solo scrivere stronzate alla spider.


mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> scusate, non ricordo. ma va bene così.
> Cmq farfalla è farfalla.


Non ricordi? C'eri anche tu. Quando stavo cadendo con i tacchi alti e mi sono salvata contro la macchina


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> mi sono perso qualcosa?


I suoi soliti deliri


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> I suoi soliti deliri



:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Non è cosi.
> Ed ho abbondantemente spiegato i perché, non voglio annoiarvi a ripetere sempre le stesse cose.
> E poi che c'entra padre Ralf? Angelo o diavolo cosa cambia? Lei è una deficiente a prescindere. Perche, se smerdi un diavolo hai più attenuanti di un santo? Boh. Mi sfugge il parallelismo.
> E le mie storie extraconiugali le ho avute con uomini single, santi o diavoli non importa, ció che conta è che non ho mai smerdato loro per coprire me. (A parte che non ce ne è mai stato bisogno, ma non sono cosi viscida).
> ...


Minchia la pazzia.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> mi sono perso qualcosa?


Nulla,qui dentro appena si esprime un concetto che può andare al di là di corna, ceppe di cazzo, pecorine evasive,c'è il deserto,allora ecco allusioni a poeti maledetti,alla vita privata di ognuno di noi,solo che stavolta la colpa è esclusivamente la mia.Che cazzo voglio pretendere?e allora bon,at salut,veneto libero,mia moglie prende cazzi a kili ma mi ama,poi arriva bender che ci disserba costantemente i coglioni e la giostra gira ed il baraccone va avanti.Quante stupide galline che si azzuffano per niente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla,qui dentro appena si esprime un concetto che può andare al di là di corna, ceppe di cazzo, pecorine evasive,c'è il deserto,allora ecco allusioni a poeti maledetti,alla vita privata di ognuno di noi,solo che stavolta la colpa è esclusivamente la mia.Che cazzo voglio pretendere?e allora bon,at salut,veneto libero,mia moglie prende cazzi a kili ma mi ama,poi arriva bender che ci disserba costantemente i coglioni e la giostra gira ed il baraccone va avanti.Quante stupide galline che si azzuffano per niente.



Allora: quando esprimevi i concetti mi stavo ammazzando con la capoeira.
Ginga, exquive, ho un maestro coi controcoglioni e mica posso dirgli: Scusa Mestre, due minuti che devo leggere e rispondere a Oscuro 
Epperó io ti devo dire una cosa, e sto cercando il modo di dirtela senza che tu la prenda storta.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla,qui dentro appena si esprime un concetto che può andare al di là di corna, ceppe di cazzo, pecorine evasive,c'è il deserto,allora ecco allusioni a poeti maledetti,alla vita privata di ognuno di noi,solo che stavolta la colpa è esclusivamente la mia.Che cazzo voglio pretendere?e allora bon,at salut,veneto libero,mia moglie prende cazzi a kili ma mi ama,poi arriva bender che ci disserba costantemente i coglioni e la giostra gira ed il baraccone va avanti.Quante stupide galline che si azzuffano per niente.


asuggerisco il cambio di nick da oscuro a fosco


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Non è cosi.
> Ed ho abbondantemente spiegato i perché, non voglio annoiarvi a ripetere sempre le stesse cose.
> E poi che c'entra padre Ralf? Angelo o diavolo cosa cambia? Lei è una deficiente a prescindere. Perche, se smerdi un diavolo hai più attenuanti di un santo? Boh. Mi sfugge il parallelismo.
> E le mie storie extraconiugali le ho avute con uomini single, santi o diavoli non importa, ció che conta è che non ho mai smerdato loro per coprire me. (A parte che non ce ne è mai stato bisogno, ma non sono cosi viscida).
> ...


scusa ma tu non eri quella del 
non sopporto i giudizi , aiutiamo la gente non critichiamola, stendiamo una mano pietosa...
ora sta povera donna forse ha rinnegato l'amante, mica cristo


----------



## zanna (19 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La questione è un pò piu seria,io ci sono passato a 17 anni.Storia vecchia.


Storia vecchia che si ripete ... ancora e ancora ... per dinamiche diverse, per scelte diverse, per decisioni diverse magari nemmeno le nostre è un continuo non rassegnarsi ma è una continua disillusione di un idealista che è costretto suo malgrado ad alzare l'asticella della sopportazione ... fino alla prossima tacca pur sapendo che ci sarà una prossima tacca e ancora un'altra e un'altra ... la vita è anche questo oscù e forse in una qualche vita precedente abbiamo fatto troppe cazzate ... :amici:


----------



## rewindmee (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbozza. Sai cosa cazzo ti frega di far sapere al modo che hai concluso piuttosto che no. Che credano quello che vogliono ed il suo atteggiamento (suo di lei) è perfettamente comprensibile.


La prossima volta scopatela con più foga :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (19 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccola lei.Ragazzi questa si che è una donna dal lato oscuro pronunciatissimo....!Si, io mi riscoperei una così proprio per essersi comportata in quel modo,solo che stavolta finirebbe con lo sfintere sfranto...!


Esattamente quello che suggerivo io, pur senza avere la proprietà di linguaggio di O.

A proposito, Histoire d'O... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

non ce n'è uno che vada bene in questa cosa: lui che si preoccupa che gli altri sappiano, lei che è fidanzata ma non disdegna copulare sotto banco, i colleghi spioni e pettegoli.
che vita ostile e grama


----------



## rewindmee (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esco da questo 3d:bleah:
> 
> Quindi pur di scopare vi fate dire le peggio cose, in un ambiente di lavoro
> Minchia
> Ed esco davvero adesso


Se è bona, me po' di' pure che so' froscio :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma tu non eri quella del
> non sopporto i giudizi , aiutiamo la gente non critichiamola, stendiamo una mano pietosa...
> ora sta povera donna forse ha rinnegato l'amante, mica cristo


Ma poi rinnegato de che. Era l'amante e mica il fidanzato, che cazzo doveva fare?


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma poi rinnegato de che. Era l'amante e mica il fidanzato, che cazzo doveva fare?


almeno nelle domande retoriche puoi evitare il cazzo con la semplice sostituzione del cosa?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> almeno nelle domande retoriche puoi evitare il cazzo con la semplice sostituzione del cosa?


Io l'ho sempre sospettato, comunque, che non ti piacesse il cazzo in mezzo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre sospettato, comunque, che non ti piacesse il cazzo in mezzo.


sei troppo acuto , non ti sfugge nulla


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei troppo acuto , non ti sfugge nulla


Neanche tu, cara la mia taccagna.


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma tu non eri quella del
> non sopporto i giudizi , aiutiamo la gente non critichiamola, stendiamo una mano pietosa...
> ora sta povera donna forse ha rinnegato l'amante, mica cristo





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia la pazzia.



buongiorno
oddio
non capisco cosa ci sia di così difficile da comprendere
boh
tizia o non tizia in questione, a me (e so quindici volte che lo dico, ma magari scrivo in cirillico) le persone che pur di parare il proprio culo buttano merda su altri, non mi piacciono, le trovo limitate oltre che viscide. E ne prendo le distanze, anche se fossero i fighi più fighi del mondo.
E' complicato come concetto?
Mica sono santa maria goretti che devo tendere la mano anche ai più stronzi? (sorvolo sulla "la mano pietosa" & co, modo assai spicciolo di deformare e sminuire concetti ben più profondi, ma forse nemmeno sono stati compresi)

Il detto 'il fine giustifica i mezzi' per me è una gran minchiata. Perchè, per come vivo io, i mezzi sono importanti, invece. E devono essere sempre mezzi volti al rispetto di tutti.

Cosa c'è di così difficile in tale concetto da capire? Un po' troppo idealista? Poi, per carità, che non lo so che siamo circondati da gente senza scrupoli che manderebbe sua madre in prigione pur di salvare la propria pellaccia? il mondo è vario, e che lo facessero pure, sticazzi, ma io giro alla larga da sta gente qua. Devo farci comunella per forza? deve piacermi per forza? devo giustificarla per forza?
ma anche no.


Circa la "la pazzia" beh, si, forse quella ce l'ho. ma non nel senso 'senza senso' espresso in questo caso. Uno non è pazzo solo perchè non la pensa come te. Ma può esserlo certo, assolutamente, per tanti altri motivi.


----------



## Apollonia (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> buongiorno
> oddio
> non capisco cosa ci sia di così difficile da comprendere
> boh
> ...


Quoto in toto il neretto!


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> buongiorno
> oddio
> non capisco cosa ci sia di così difficile da comprendere
> boh
> ...


 per quanto mi riguarda, alla luce della tolleranza che avevi mostrato in altri casi questa perfetta e condivisibile indignazione mi pareva incredibilmente contrastante per un caso trascurabile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> buongiorno
> oddio
> non capisco cosa ci sia di così difficile da comprendere
> boh
> ...


credo che minerva volesse semplicemente sottolineare il fatto che in altri frangenti ti sei espressa secondo linee opposte a questa, ma altrettanto categoricamente
anche questo è un concetto molto semplice: partire con la crociata assoluta

se devo essere sincera anch'io ti ho trovata in contraddizione più di una volta, ma con questo non intendo farti le pulci, sia chiaro.

dico solo: attenzione a sputare in alto.
sei sicura di non essere disposta a comprendere ( in un contesto magari più personale) l'individuo che in un determinato contesto ritieni viscido e limitato?


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2014)

*Tranquilla*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora: quando esprimevi i concetti mi stavo ammazzando con la capoeira.
> Ginga, exquive, ho un maestro coi controcoglioni e mica posso dirgli: Scusa Mestre, due minuti che devo leggere e rispondere a Oscuro
> Epperó io ti devo dire una cosa, e sto cercando il modo di dirtela senza che tu la prenda storta.



Puoi scrivere quello che vuoi,nel modo che vuoi.Dovresti consocermi.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Storia vecchia che si ripete ... ancora e ancora ... per dinamiche diverse, per scelte diverse, per decisioni diverse magari nemmeno le nostre è un continuo non rassegnarsi ma è una continua disillusione di un idealista che è costretto suo malgrado ad alzare l'asticella della sopportazione ... fino alla prossima tacca pur sapendo che ci sarà una prossima tacca e ancora un'altra e un'altra ... la vita è anche questo oscù e forse in una qualche vita precedente abbiamo fatto troppe cazzate ... :amici:


Tu parli il mio linguaggio e hai capito perfettamente.Adesso però subentra un fattore in più.La consapevolezza di non avere un tempo infinito.Spesso ho avuto la presunzione di avere tempo,pensi che ci sia sempre tempo per fare,per dire,come se non esistesse la fine.Non sappiamo quanto tempo ma è chiaro che c'è una scadenza.La disillusioine di un idealista fa parte del gioco,alzare l'asticella fa parte della crescita,ma costretto a sopportare fino alla prossima tacca significa far passare tempo rimanendo statico.La vita è anche questo?certo ma non può essere solo questo,rassegnarsi?potrebbe essere una soluzione,quanto tempo mis ervirà per capire che forse è l'unica solizione?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi scrivere quello che vuoi,nel modo che vuoi.Dovresti consocermi.



ieri sera, mentre leggevo le vostre riflessioin sulla vita, sul mettersi di lato e su "sti cazzi" ho pensato che erano giuste, ma che io non posso condividerle...e non perché non sia d'accordo.

semplicemente perché pensieri come quelli nascono dalla differenza (incontrovertibile, sacrosanta, giusta,.....)  fra chi ha figli e chi non ne ha.

brevemente: anch'io la penserei così (perché l'ho pensata così PRIMA) 
e vorrei sottolineare che è solo una riflessione scevra da ogni giudizio


----------



## matthew (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ricordi? C'eri anche tu. Quando stavo cadendo con i tacchi alti e mi sono salvata contro la macchina


Ah, non avevo capito si parlasse di quello. sì, ricordo.


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda, alla luce della tolleranza che avevi mostrato in altri casi questa perfetta e condivisibile indignazione mi pareva incredibilmente contrastante per un caso trascurabile


io sono tollerante quando non percepisco 'dolo' nelle persone, tutti sbagliano ma se si è in 'buona fede' (almeno secondo la mia percezione) sono assolutamente aperta e disposta a capire le ragioni e a non dare addosso.

Sono assolutametne intollerante e schiva con le persone che invece, in quello che fanno, ci mettono 'cattiveria' (non a caso il titolo del post) intenzionale o casuale a me indigna: nel primo caso perchè premeditata, nel secondo per limitatezza. E non so cosa sia peggio e più pericoloso.

Come ogni cosa, anche la tolleranza va contestualizzata.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ieri sera, mentre leggevo le vostre riflessioin sulla vita, sul mettersi di lato e su "sti cazzi" ho pensato che erano giuste, ma che io non posso condividerle...e non perché non sia d'accordo.
> 
> semplicemente perché pensieri come quelli nascono dalla differenza (incontrovertibile, sacrosanta, giusta,.....)  fra chi ha figli e chi non ne ha.
> 
> ...


Riflessione giustissima,e ci mancherebbe.Se rileggi bene io ancora ci devo arrivare al sti cazzi e al di lato,e detto fra noi,credo che la natura dei miei problemi sia proprio questa idiosincrasia al"STI CAZZI".


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io sono tollerante quando non percepisco 'dolo' nelle persone, tutti sbagliano ma se si è in 'buona fede' (almeno secondo la mia percezione) sono assolutamente aperta e disposta a capire le ragioni e a non dare addosso.
> 
> Sono assolutametne intollerante e schiva con le persone che invece, in quello che fanno, ci mettono 'cattiveria' (non a caso il titolo del post) intenzionale o casuale a me indigna: nel primo caso perchè premeditata, nel secondo per limitatezza. E non so cosa sia peggio e più pericoloso.
> 
> Come ogni cosa, anche la tolleranza va contestualizzata.


ma come fai a percepire o non percepire cosa abbia detto o no questa ragazza ....o se ci avesse messo cattiveria?
boh


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> credo che minerva volesse semplicemente sottolineare il fatto che in altri frangenti ti sei espressa secondo linee opposte a questa, ma altrettanto categoricamente
> anche questo è un concetto molto semplice: partire con la crociata assoluta
> 
> se devo essere sincera anch'io ti ho trovata in contraddizione più di una volta, ma con questo non intendo farti le pulci, sia chiaro.
> ...



ho risposto a minerva e credo di aver risposto quindi anche a te
contestualizzo in base alla situazione e a quello che mi arriva
il cocnetto di coerenza o incoerenza non lo capiso, ossia, non è tutto nero per sempre o tutto bianco a prescindere, ma valuto in base al contesto
e la differenza la fa se per me uno è in buona o cattiva fede
qui ce ne vedo di cattiva
in altri casi, sempre secondo la mia percezione, si dava addosso a chi invece era in buona fede o comunque già il fatto che si erano fatti un "esame di coscienza", messi in discussione e fossero alla ricerca di risposte/aiuto per me è indice di qualcosa in più da rispettare


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace se do questa impressione. In realtà non lo sono affatto e chi mi conosce lo sa.
> Ammetto che in questi due giorni sono nervosa. Normalmente un aggettivo che usano spesso per descrivermi è solare.





farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che leggi qualcun altra
> I calci in culo sono per Clem e Horny e entrambe sanno che scherzo
> Se mi domandi come faccio i bocchini sono libera credo di darti dello stronzo.
> Non amo le prese per il culo e reagisco, tutto qui



a parte che trovo piuttosto assurdo il tuo dispiacere, viste le belle parole che usi da tempo per definirmi (che te ne frega dell'impressione che ha di te una utente con una sì brutta reputazione??), comunque non mi riferivo allo scherzo e nemmeno ai post di Spider, piuttosto al fatto che a me sembra che se uno non si comporta esattamente come faresti/hai fatto tu sia meritevole di un vaffanculo, il che mi fa presumere che hai una mente ristretta e intollerante che non riesce a percepire che al mondo esistono anche gli altri che hanno le loro mille motivazioni di cui non sai nulla, e che comunque secondo me quando tutti o quasi sono stronzi tranne te, c'è sempre qualcosa che non quadra
ad es. la storia dell'amante "perfetto" secondo me è ridicola, come pure come ci si "deve" comportare nei priveè per non essere stronzi, osti rido ancora adesso
tra l'altro non sei mica l'unica, ad es. proprio Stermy era un altro che mi sembrava straconvinto che se non facevi esattamente come avrebbe fatto lui in una qualsiasi situazione, eri automaticamente un pirla! 

poi che tu nella realtà sia una persona solare può darsi benissimo (anche perchè se uno nella vita reale andasse in giro a sparare vaffaculo per ogni presunta cazzata altrui, secondo me trova più di uno che i vaffanculo gratis mica se li tiene)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ho risposto a minerva e credo di aver risposto quindi anche a te
> *contestualizzo in base alla situazione e a quello che mi arriva*
> il cocnetto di coerenza o incoerenza non lo capiso, ossia, non è tutto nero per sempre o tutto bianco a prescindere, ma valuto in base al contesto
> e la differenza la fa se per me uno è in buona o cattiva fede
> ...



appunto: nella vita contestualizzi, qui assolutizzi
non deve per forza esserci coerenza fra le due cose


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

appunto....è un contesto talmente fumoso e per nulla acclarato che partire in quarta con veemenza ...non si comprende soprattutto rispetto a lui che si dispiaceva per non veder avvalorata una sua conquista....non  per la sofferenza che qui spesso leggiamo.
c'è gente che lascia i cadaveri dietro, questa solo la vanità di uno che al massimo voleva solo  ricopulare  





Traccia ha detto:


> ho risposto a minerva e credo di aver risposto quindi anche a te
> contestualizzo in base alla situazione e a quello che mi arriva
> il cocnetto di coerenza o incoerenza non lo capiso, ossia, n*on è tutto nero per sempre o tutto bianco a prescindere, ma valuto in base al contesto*
> e la differenza la fa se per me uno è in buona o cattiva fede
> ...


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come fai a percepire o non percepire cosa abbia detto o no questa ragazza ....o se ci avesse messo cattiveria?
> boh


chiaro che non posso conoscere la tizia, ovvio
mi baso solo sul post.
Il titolo prima di tutto parla di cattiveria, ed arrivare a dirci poi, che valutava addirittura l'idea di vendetta beh, evidentemente, avrà ricevuto una valangata di merda.
Poi per carità, magari è lui un visionario? ma qui entriamo nel mondo delle ipotesi e delle scie chimiche.
Ma sicuramente, basandomi sul post creato apposta per dire 'cosa devo fare se una si è parata il culo mettendo in mezzo me? mi vendico o lascio correre?' ebbene, io sulla base di ciò affermo che chi (e so sedici) si para il culo mettendo in mezzo altri a me non piace. ma manco per niente. 
Nausicaa ha descritto una situazione analoga, sempre in questo post, dove entrambi lei e lui, sono stati signori. Hanno elegantemente tamponato i colleghi senza per forza mettere in cattiva luce l'uno o l'altro.
A me sembra di esprimere un concetto così semplice...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte che trovo piuttosto assurdo il tuo dispiacere, viste le belle parole che usi da tempo per definirmi (che te ne frega dell'impressione che ha di te una utente con una sì brutta reputazione??), comunque non mi riferivo allo scherzo e nemmeno ai post di Spider, piuttosto al fatto che a me sembra che se uno non si comporta esattamente come faresti/hai fatto tu sia meritevole di un vaffanculo, il che mi fa presumere che hai una mente ristretta e intollerante che non riesce a percepire che al mondo esistono anche gli altri che hanno le loro mille motivazioni di cui non sai nulla, e che comunque secondo me quando tutti o quasi sono stronzi tranne te, c'è sempre qualcosa che non quadra
> ad es. la storia dell'amante "perfetto" secondo me è ridicola, come pure come ci si "deve" comportare nei priveè per non essere stronzi, osti rido ancora adesso
> tra l'altro non sei mica l'unica, ad es. proprio Stermy era un altro che mi sembrava straconvinto che se non facevi esattamente come avrebbe fatto lui in una qualsiasi situazione, eri automaticamente un pirla!
> 
> poi che tu nella realtà sia una persona solare può darsi benissimo (anche perchè se uno nella vita reale andasse in giro a sparare vaffaculo per ogni presunta cazzata altrui, secondo me trova più di uno che i vaffanculo gratis mica se li tiene)


Solo una precisazione. Non ho una brutta opinione di te. Penso che in un contesto tu sia comportata decisamente male.
Per il resto ti ho sempre Letta molto volentieri e ho spesso condiviso i tuoi pensieri.
Come vedi so discernere un episodio dal totale degli eventi.
Mi interessa l'opinione che chiunque ha di me giusta o sbagliata che sia. Poi di alcune me ne frego e di altre no.
Per quel che ti riguarda per esempio hai un'opinione diversa di me da quello che sono e da come mi leggo e a quanto pare mi leggono gli altri.  Me ne dispiace ma dormo serena e non ci ho più pensato un attimo dopo che ho letto.


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> appunto: nella vita contestualizzi, qui assolutizzi
> non deve per forza esserci coerenza fra le due cose


oddio...non ho capito l'assolutizzare
provo a dirla meglio:
dinanzi ad uno stesso gesto,il mio atteggiamento può variare

Se intuisco buona fede in una persona, un esame di coscienza, una voglia di capire, di mettersi in discussione, ecc ecc allora non sto li a condannarlo, dargli addosso, puntare il dito, smerdarlo, ecc ecc, bensì cerco di entrare in contatto con lui e di dargli una mano, un consiglio e essere di supporto

Se invece intuisco cattiveria e dolo, beh, allora prendo distanze perchè le persone che non hanno rispetto per gli altri non mi sono mai piaciute. Ho chiuso con una amica solo perchè aveva fatto una bastardata ad un'altra nostra amica, nonostante io non fossi coinvolta. Ma se dentro hai il potenziale bastardo, oggi è lei, domani sono io, chissà, ma a prescindere, non voglio avere nulla a che fare co sta gente 'sporca'.

Sono fortemente idealista, assolutista in questo senso si, anche si.
E poi ci sono tante altre sfumature.

E comunque l'oggetto del 3d è un altro, non Traccia  poi se vogliamo parlare di me ci apro un 3d apposta, ne avrei infinite di cose da mostrare
alco:


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto....è un contesto talmente fumoso e per nulla acclarato che partire in quarta con veemenza ...non si comprende soprattutto rispetto a lui che si dispiaceva per non veder avvalorata una sua conquista....non  per la sofferenza che qui spesso leggiamo.
> c'è gente che lascia i cadaveri dietro, questa solo la vanità di uno che al massimo voleva solo  ricopulare



ho capito...si...siamo d'accordo che la tipa in questione non ha ucciso nessuno, ma a me un atteggiamento tale, anche se non conclamato con tanto di cadavere, anche se per 'sola' vanità, irrita ugualmente

non mi piace proprio come atteggiamento, non lo giustifico, che ci posso fare?

fumoso o no, il fatto che lei non trovi una parola, una, istintiva che difenda sia te che lui, non mi piace affatto

non era difficile, ma bisogna essere caratteriamente portati ad avere un occhio ed una attenzione spontanea oltre il proprio ego,
e la tipa non l'ha avuta 
(altrimenti il 3d non esisteva ed il problema nemmeno si poneva)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> oddio...non ho capito l'assolutizzare
> provo a dirla meglio:
> dinanzi ad uno stesso gesto,il mio atteggiamento può variare
> 
> ...



crociate, appunto

traccia, io non voglio convincerti di niente: ho solo puntualizzato, perché mi è sembrato giusto, quello che volevo intendere.
la tua reazione (post chilometrici ed esempi vari) è quella di chi si sente punta sul vivo e francamente non ne vedo il motivo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ho capito...si...siamo d'accordo che la tipa in questione non ha ucciso nessuno, ma a me un atteggiamento tale, anche se non conclamato con tanto di cadavere, anche se per 'sola' vanità, irrita ugualmente
> 
> non mi piace proprio come atteggiamento, non lo giustifico, che ci posso fare?
> 
> ...


Su questo argomento concordo in toto con te.
Quello che credo che Minerva e Chiara vogliano dire è che se ricordi quando entró quell'utente che mise incinta la moglie mentre aveva l'amante non capivi perchè fossimo tutti o quasi così aggressivi contro di lui e abbiamo cercato di spiegarti che agivamo per il nostro sentire. Esattamente come fai tu oggi.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> oddio...non ho capito l'assolutizzare
> provo a dirla meglio:
> dinanzi ad uno stesso gesto,il mio atteggiamento può variare
> 
> ...


Se non sono tette non interessa.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

traccia pentiti!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> traccia pentiti!


Ora se lo scrive


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non sono tette non interessa.


Tu sei veramente un campione del mondo.  Lo dico con sincera ammirazione. Non sto cazzeggiando, seriously.


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora se lo scrive


me lo segno, no scrive


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> me lo segno, no scrive


Vero cazzo. Questi so errori pesanti


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> traccia pentiti!


'mi pento e mi dolgo con tutto il cuore...' (per fortuna non me la ricordo tutta...)


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> crociate, appunto
> 
> traccia, io non voglio convincerti di niente: ho solo puntualizzato, perché mi è sembrato giusto, quello che volevo intendere.
> la tua reazione (post chilometrici ed esempi vari) è quella di chi si sente punta sul vivo e francamente non ne vedo il motivo



oddio, una volta tubarao (ancora rido) mi disse che mi ci voleva uno schiaffo per famme parlà e quatto pe famme sta zitta...proprio sul fatto che quando scrivo, scrivo tanto...e non in relazione a punture su punti vivi o morti...ma perchè a volte credo che mi esprimo male e non riesco a far arrivare i concetti...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> oddio, una volta tubarao (ancora rido) mi disse che mi ci voleva uno schiaffo per famme parlà e quatto pe famme sta zitta...proprio sul fatto che quando scrivo, scrivo tanto...e non in relazione a punture su punti vivi o morti...ma perchè *a volte credo che mi esprimo male e non riesco a far arrivare i concetti*...



credi male 
a me risulta tutto molto chiaro


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo argomento concordo in toto con te.
> Quello che credo che Minerva e Chiara vogliano dire è che se ricordi quando entró quell'utente che mise incinta la moglie mentre aveva l'amante non capivi perchè fossimo tutti o quasi così aggressivi contro di lui e abbiamo cercato di spiegarti che agivamo per il nostro sentire. Esattamente come fai tu oggi.


si ho capito, ma come detto in precedenza, in quel caso lui, per il fatto stesso che stesse chiedendo aiuto e che si fosse aperto, per me denotava una voglia di capire e di migliorarsi. E di certo dargli addosso valangate di merda non aiuta alla causa della crescita di una persona.
Invece qui c'è una persona esterna (ovviamente non so lei cosa le frulla per la testa) che cmq ha fatto una azione che non condivido. Probabilmente se la tizia in questione si fosse presentata dicendo 'regà, ho fatto sta cosa, so stata impulsiva e stronza, mi so parata il culo smerdando un altro, che mi consigliate di fare?' mostrando un atteggiamento 'umile' non l'avrei liquidata. Così ovvio che dinanzi ad una azione che non condivido ed in assenza della campana di lei quello che mi è venuto da consigliare a hiking era di prenderne le distanze.
Te la motivo quindi la mia reazione che si basa su due atteggiamenti differenti...


----------



## Don Chisciotte (19 Novembre 2014)

Mah! Il dilemma del 3d sarà anche futile e il problema da "risolvere"  anche di piccolo conto, ma vedo che di pagine ne sono anche state  scritte

Ora  non ho letto tutti i post( in verità non ho letto intere pagine), ma mi  sembra che gli Ot si sono sprecati e che si sia passato dall'esprimere  un'opinione a giudicare il carattere e la vita di alcuni forumisti.

Ora, tanto perchè non ho nulla da fare anch'io:mrgreen: esprimo la mia teoria su come concepisco le cose e la vita.

Il  problema è piccolo ovviamente, ma, anche se riportato dalla percezione  del forumista( al quale è stato riportato da colleghi), identifica e ben  descrive certe caratteristiche.

Lui ha bisogno di innalzare il suo ego( o almeno di tenerlo alto), lei è infantile e superficiale. Punto.

Per  me alla superficialità si risponde con la superficialità e non me la  sento veramente di avere comportamenti da "gran signore" o di  dimostrazione di maturità. LEI NON MERITA GIUSTIFICAZIONI! Non perchè  non le abbia, ma perchè, come detto a superficialità rispondo con  superficialità e non mi devo e non voglio sbattermi la testa per chi non  ha lo stesso tipo di premura.

Ecco che la valutazione di quello  che farei( e nel caso la cosa un pochino mi pungesse) non sarebbe in  base a comportamenti di "rispetto" e da "gran signore", ma in base a  questo punto dei MIEI PRO e CONTRO, cioè in base a cosa mi conviene fare  e in base alla mia indole. Ari-PUNTO.

Il resto non mi interessa,  non è un problema mio e se gli altri oltre ad allargare le gambe o  abbassarsi i pantaloni non sanno fare altro( per esempio mettere in moto  il cervello) che se lo risolvano loro e NON CHIEDANO LA MIA  COMPRENSIONE.

Posso sembrare esagerato? Posso sembrare acido? Posso sembra assolutista? 

STICAZZI!

Ora possiamo chiudere il topic:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Mah! Il dilemma del 3d sarà anche futile e il problema da "risolvere"  anche di piccolo conto, ma vedo che di pagine ne sono anche state  scritte
> 
> Ora  non ho letto tutti i post( in verità non ho letto intere pagine), ma mi  sembra che gli Ot si sono sprecati e che si sia passato dall'esprimere  un'opinione a giudicare il carattere e la vita di alcuni forumisti.
> 
> ...


Al tempo


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Mah! Il dilemma del 3d sarà anche futile e il problema da "risolvere"  anche di piccolo conto, ma vedo che di pagine ne sono anche state  scritte
> 
> Ora  non ho letto tutti i post( in verità non ho letto intere pagine), ma mi  sembra che gli Ot si sono sprecati e che si sia passato dall'esprimere  un'opinione a giudicare il carattere e la vita di alcuni forumisti.
> 
> ...


più che altro sembra che non hai capito la situazione.
lei è fidanzata, è stata a letto con hiking e davanti ai sospetti lo ha negato, dicendo che lui ci aveva provato ma lei aveva risposto di no.
per me non è una questione di superficialità, casomai di gestione ordinaria di una situazione similare.
in che cosa lei non avrebbe giustificazioni? hiking lo sapeva che lei avrebbe negato, lo ha solo sminchiato passare per uno che non batte chiodo.


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

@ Traccia

è evidente che i sentimenti e le emozioni non seguono alcuna par condicio, pertanto se c'è qualcosa che ci infastidisce non è automatico che un'altra cosa debba infastidirci in misura oggettivamente proporzionata, anche perché chi lo stabilisce?
il modo in cui però hai giudicato lei anche a me è sembrato un poco esagerato, nel senso che anche smerdare un'altra persona si può banalmente configurare come un errore umano ecc. per di più non è manco uno di cui le frega così tanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu sei veramente un campione del mondo.  Lo dico con sincera ammirazione. Non sto cazzeggiando, seriously.


Cioè?


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Mah! Il dilemma del 3d sarà anche futile e il problema da "risolvere"  anche di piccolo conto, ma vedo che di pagine ne sono anche state  scritte
> 
> Ora  non ho letto tutti i post( in verità non ho letto intere pagine), ma mi  sembra che gli Ot si sono sprecati e che si sia passato dall'esprimere  un'opinione a giudicare il carattere e la vita di alcuni forumisti.
> 
> ...


:up:
anche secondo me è così, infatti non sono nè per la vendetta nè per essere 'signore superiore' ma semplicemente per alzare i tacchi ed andarmene...proprio perchè le persone che non 'mettono in moto il cervello' (concordo con la tua definizione) le trovo assai pericolose, non le stimo...


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> @ Traccia
> 
> è evidente che i sentimenti e le emozioni non seguono alcuna par condicio, pertanto se c'è qualcosa che ci infastidisce non è automatico che un'altra cosa debba infastidirci in misura oggettivamente proporzionata, anche perché chi lo stabilisce?
> il modo in cui però hai giudicato lei anche a me è sembrato un poco esagerato, nel senso che anche smerdare un'altra persona si può banalmente configurare come un errore umano ecc. per di più non è manco uno di cui le frega così tanto.


si certo, il fatto è che qui manca la campana di lei, quindi tutto può essere...pertanto parto dal presupposto che il 'sentire' di hiking fosse corretto...tanto da aprirci un 3d e da meditare (addirittura) vendetta...a tal punto che quindi l'attacco di lei sia stato bello che forte...


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si certo, il fatto è che qui manca la campana di lei, quindi tutto può essere...pertanto parto dal presupposto che il 'sentire' di hiking fosse corretto...tanto da aprirci un 3d e da meditare (addirittura) vendetta...a tal punto che quindi l'attacco di lei sia stato bello che forte...


a me sembra invece che hiking se la sia presa per una cazzata perfettamente comprensibile e anche prevedibile.
per questo ti dicevo che siamo tutti toccati da cose diverse.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> a me sembra invece che *hiking se la sia presa per una cazzata *perfettamente comprensibile e anche prevedibile.
> per questo ti dicevo che siamo tutti toccati da cose diverse.


Per me invece in questo momento stanno allegramente copulando  

Non c'è niente che un bel paio di tette o un culo ariano non possano risolvere.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (19 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> più che altro sembra che non hai capito la situazione.
> lei è fidanzata, è stata a letto con hiking e davanti ai sospetti lo ha negato, dicendo che lui ci aveva provato ma lei aveva risposto di no.
> per me non è una questione di superficialità, casomai di gestione ordinaria di una situazione similare.
> in che cosa lei non avrebbe giustificazioni? hiking lo sapeva che lei avrebbe negato, lo ha solo sminchiato passare per uno che non batte chiodo.


E infatti ti sei risposta da sola. Che lei si sia comportata in modo superficiale è forse l'unico dato di fatto certo.

Lei non si è minimamente preoccupato di come lui, il negare in questo modo, lo prendesse. Se lo ha fatto per disinteresse o stupidità non è dato saperlo, ma rimane il fatto( inconfutabile) che a lui, il venire a saperlo ha creato un moto di disappunto e ha ventilato anche l'ipotesi di "sputtanarla".

La mia riflessione non è sul fatto che certi comportamenti possano essere più o meno normali o più o meno leciti, ma ognuno di noi, soprattutto con le persone che non si conoscono a sufficienza tendono ad avere delle accortezze.

Non dico per rispetto, ma almeno per buon senso. Il rischio che lei ha corso o corre è quello che l'uomo stizzito esegua la sua vendetta "sputtanandola" e quindi rischiando di creargli problemi nel lavoro, e perchè no, con il findanzato.

Quindi non ha giustificazioni per il semplice fatto che protrei fare tutte le ipotesi che uno vuole, ma anche solo per pararmi il culo, sarei andato da lui e gli avrei detto "guarda, i colleghi mi hanno tempestato di domande e io non sapevo come rispondere, spero non ti dispiaccia".

Lei invece no, ha fatto la sua minchiata, pensando che i colleghi poi non la divulgassero( che poi avete mai conosciuto persone che si fanno i cazzi degli altri e poi si tengono le cose per se?).

PUNTO.

Se non si fosse ancora capito il concetto è:

se questa è "gestione ordinaria", LEI lo doveva mettere in conto che lui si sminchiasse nel passare per uno che non batte chiodo( che tra l'altro lo fai con un che gli piace fare il provolone)!

Se non lo hai fatto, ora stai alla sorte di chi è l'altro.

Se vuoi tradire dei saper scegliere il partner con cui farlo.

Mi pare che sia semplice...


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me invece in questo momento stanno allegramente copulando
> 
> Non c'è niente che un bel paio di tette o un culo ariano non possano risolvere.


parliamo piuttosto della delicata situazione degli admini scappati con la cache


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> E infatti ti sei risposta da sola. Che lei si sia comportata in modo superficiale è forse l'unico dato di fatto certo.
> 
> Lei non si è minimamente preoccupato di come lui, il negare in questo modo, lo prendesse. Se lo ha fatto per disinteresse o stupidità non è dato saperlo, ma rimane il fatto( inconfutabile) che a lui, il venire a saperlo ha creato un moto di disappunto e ha ventilato anche l'ipotesi di "sputtanarla".
> 
> ...



Ma quale stai alla sorte, che cazzo dici pure tu. Al limite, ma al limite proprio, è la mia parola contro la tua. Al limite ripeto. Ma poi cazzo, un conto è quello che potrebbe andare in giro a raccontare lui, un altro è se ti fanno una domanda diretta cosa rispondi, perchè il rischio che l'amante spifferi c'è sempre, ed è un rischio che se te la senti corri, altrimenti no. Cioè: il rischio è insito nel tradimento, mettersi da soli nella condizione di farsi sgamare per non sia sa bene quale motivo (che poi nel caso specifico sarebbe tutelare il "buon nome", Dio aiutami, dell'amante) no.

EDIT: che poi, buon nome. Mica stiamo parlando di una persona sposata/fidanzata a sua volta. Qua si parla di un single che E' un morto di figa e che con tutta probabilità è conosciuto così per tutto l'ufficio. Quale buon nome, reputazione, di grazia? Ma che cazzo state dicendo, li muerti vostri? Vi spakko il culo.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> parliamo piuttosto della delicata situazione degli admini scappati con la cache


Questione assai spinosa. Anche la Farnesina ha le mani legate.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

cos'hai corretto nel post jebbino...non era abbastanza strong?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> parliamo piuttosto della delicata situazione degli admini scappati con la cache


La memoria cache di cosa?


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questione assai spinosa. Anche la Farnesina ha le mani legate.


io sto zitta e buona ma perplesso è spudorato....
gli dicono che hanno problemi a loggarsi e lui tomo tomo cacchio cacchio...svuota la cache e parte:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questione assai spinosa. Anche la Farnesina ha le mani legate.


Cos'è che non ti piace di quel "cioè"?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cos'hai corretto nel post jebbino...non era abbastanza strong?


Minni, ma tu suggi lo sperma?


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, ma tu suggi lo sperma?


non saprei  però non candeggio i delicati


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non saprei però non candeggio i delicati


Quando verrò a farti da modello e ci proverai con me potrai anche dire che sono stato io a provarci e che mi hai detto di no, tranquilla mica m'offendo.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale stai alla sorte, che cazzo dici pure  tu. Al limite, ma al limite proprio, è la mia parola contro la tua. Al  limite ripeto. Ma poi cazzo, un conto è quello che potrebbe andare in  giro a raccontare lui, un altro è se ti fanno una domanda diretta cosa  rispondi, perchè il rischio che l'amante spifferi c'è sempre, ed è un  rischio che se te la senti corri, altrimenti no. Cioè: il rischio è  insito nel tradimento, mettersi da soli nella condizione di farsi  sgamare per non sia sa bene quale motivo (che poi nel caso specifico  sarebbe tutelare il "buon nome", Dio aiutami, dell'amante) no.
> 
> EDIT: che poi, buon nome. Mica stiamo parlando di una persona  sposata/fidanzata a sua volta. Qua si parla di un single che E' un morto  di figa e che con tutta probabilità è conosciuto così per tutto  l'ufficio. Quale buon nome, reputazione, di grazia? Ma che cazzo state  dicendo, li muerti vostri? Vi spakko il culo.


Appunto... STICAZZI


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> E infatti ti sei risposta da sola. Che lei si sia comportata in modo superficiale è forse l'unico dato di fatto certo.
> 
> Lei non si è minimamente preoccupato di come lui, il negare in questo modo, lo prendesse. Se lo ha fatto per disinteresse o stupidità non è dato saperlo, ma rimane il fatto( inconfutabile) che a lui, il venire a saperlo ha creato un moto di disappunto e ha ventilato anche l'ipotesi di "sputtanarla".
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## rewindmee (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non sono tette non interessa.


I tette tamurai? :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> I tette tamurai? :rotfl:


pentiti assolutamente :unhappy:


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> E infatti ti sei risposta da sola. Che lei si sia comportata in modo superficiale è forse l'unico dato di fatto certo.
> 
> Lei non si è minimamente preoccupato di come lui, il negare in questo modo, lo prendesse. Se lo ha fatto per disinteresse o stupidità non è dato saperlo, ma rimane il fatto( inconfutabile) che a lui, il venire a saperlo ha creato un moto di disappunto e ha ventilato anche l'ipotesi di "sputtanarla".
> 
> ...



ma il motivo per cui tu credi che questi benedetti colleghi impiccioni abbiano sicuramente detto la verità, riferito le parole giuste senza ricamare, non frainteso o esagerato o anche inventato di sana pianta, quale sarebbe esattamente?

io ho imparato che è opportuno credere a circa il 10% delle cazzate che ti raccontano gli altri, dato sperimentato e autenticato anche su di me


----------



## Don Chisciotte (19 Novembre 2014)

La tua considerazione è giusta e infatti non lo credo.

Per  la cronaca, perchè sia ben chiaro, il mio consiglio è NON AVERE NESSUNA  VENDETTA, ma semplicemente perchè non è produttivo, non tanto perchè  sia giusto o morale...

Ma io ho espresso un pensiero partendo dalle considerazioni dei forumisti e non dai fatti. In  fondo nessuno ha parlato e ha detto: "io non mi fiderei di quello che  dicono i colleghi". Ma è stato detto:"se la mia amante dicesse così io  non me la prenderei e se lo fai è perchè sei stato punto sull'orgoglio".

E quindi è su questo aspetto che io mi sono soffermato parlando di come IO concepisco la vita e i rapporti con gli altri.

Tanto per fare un altro inciso, la mia  questione( e ammetto che sian di lana caprina) non è tanto sul fatto  dell'argomento in sè, ma che si ritiene la cosa di poco conto e che non  dovrebbe incidere sulla "reputazione della persona"( mi riferisco alla  fidanzata) e, allo stesso tempo, perchè qualcuno ha detto "io la  eviterei perchè non mi fiderei di una così" è venuto giù il mondo su  "sei acida", "sei assolutista" e anche una poco velata considerazione di  ipocrisia.

Ora, va bene tutto, tanto internet non è la vita( la  può rappresentare o descrivere), ma alla fine quello che io non capisco è  perchè bisogni stare lì a preoccuparsi della fidanzata, e se qualcuno,  si sentisse punto nel vivo e decidesse di rendere "pan per focaccia"(  come detto non lo farei, ma per altre questioni), non rimarrei  inorridito.

Tutto qui.

Fa bene qualcuno a dire che noi stiamo qui a scrivere e poi loro trombano allegramente, perchè poi le cose andranno così... nella superficialità più assoluta.


----------



## viola di mare (19 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> I tette tamurai? :rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> pentiti assolutamente :unhappy:


ridere come un'idiota in ufficio non va bene per la mia reputazione, lo capite questo???
che spasso!!!


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> E infatti ti sei risposta da sola. Che lei si sia comportata in modo superficiale è forse l'unico dato di fatto certo.
> 
> Lei non si è minimamente preoccupato di come lui, il negare in questo modo, lo prendesse. Se lo ha fatto per disinteresse o stupidità non è dato saperlo, ma rimane il fatto( inconfutabile) che a lui, il venire a saperlo ha creato un moto di disappunto e ha ventilato anche l'ipotesi di "sputtanarla".
> 
> ...


ma che mi sono risposta da sola? ripeto, mica è superficiale, è che proprio non gliene frega niente di come passa o non passa hiking! era lui che, casomai, doveva mettere in conto che a lei sarebbe importato zero di come passava lui.
non sei l'unico, ma si sta valutando un comportamento come se fosse avulso dal tradimento del fidanzato, il che non è possibile. è fisiologico che chi tradisce il partner poi spari palle e, riporto il mio primo commento, non è assolutamente scontato che spari la palla che preferisci tu.
è hiking che evidentemente non ha ben capito il senso della cosa, se poi si lamenta che lei non lo abbia urlato ai 4 venti ma che, anzi, abbia negato sdegnata.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma che mi sono risposta da sola? ripeto, mica è superficiale, è che proprio non gliene frega niente di come passa o non passa hiking! era lui che, casomai, doveva mettere in conto che a lei sarebbe importato zero di come passava lui.
> non sei l'unico, ma si sta valutando un comportamento come se fosse avulso dal tradimento del fidanzato, il che non è possibile. *è fisiologico che chi tradisce il partner poi spari palle e, riporto il mio primo commento, non è assolutamente scontato che spari la palla che preferisci tu.
> *è hiking che evidentemente non ha ben capito il senso della cosa, se poi si lamenta che lei non lo abbia urlato ai 4 venti ma che, anzi, abbia negato sdegnata.


Ma le palle le sparerei al tuo compagno
qualcuno mi deve spiegare perchè io decido di andare a letto con una persona per poi parlarne male
Ma che ci vai a letto a fare?
Mah

Lei poteva dare 10000 risposte diverse. Far passare lui per quello che ci prova con la donna sposata e lei per la figa che non cede è davvero da cretine


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma le palle le sparerei al tuo compagno
> qualcuno mi deve spiegare perchè io decido di andare a letto con una persona per poi parlarne male
> Ma che ci vai a letto a fare?
> Mah
> ...


lui va a letto con lei perché è figa, parole sue. 
evidentemente anche a lei importa molto poco, si è sentita al centro di pettegolezzi e li ha allontanati con la prima cazzata che l'è venuta in mente, cazzata mica tanto originale per di più.
ripeto, non può essere una cosa considerata senza considerare il tradimento in sé, cioè una cosa così, episodica, non una relazione più o meno intensa.


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

aggiungo anche che lo stesso hiking ha ammesso che se si fosse limitata a dire "no, quando mai, non c'è stato niente di niente" nessuno le avrebbe creduto.
mica ho capito perchè adesso si scoccia, che si aspettava?


----------



## sabinabuzzanti (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma le palle le sparerei al tuo compagno
> *qualcuno mi deve spiegare perchè io decido di andare a letto con una persona per poi parlarne male*
> Ma che ci vai a letto a fare?
> Mah
> ...


bhè, ci sono tanti motivi: ce l'aveva piccolo, non ti sei divertita, lui ti ha detto qualche sgradevolezza...mica tutti quelli con cui andiamo a letto poi diventano eroi!!


----------



## Don Chisciotte (19 Novembre 2014)

> ma che mi sono risposta da sola? ripeto, mica è superficiale, è che  proprio non gliene frega niente di come passa o non passa hiking! era  lui che, casomai, doveva mettere in conto che a lei sarebbe importato  zero di come passava lui.
> non sei l'unico, ma si sta valutando un comportamento come se fosse  avulso dal tradimento del fidanzato, il che non è possibile. è  fisiologico che chi tradisce il partner poi spari palle e, riporto il  mio primo commento, non è assolutamente scontato che spari la palla che  preferisci tu.
> è hiking che evidentemente non ha ben capito il senso della cosa, se poi  si lamenta che lei non lo abbia urlato ai 4 venti ma che, anzi, abbia  negato sdegnata.


Ma infatti non ti do torto, ma allo stesso tempo posso dire che anche ad hinking può non fregare un cazzo di come possa lei passare e di che possibili conseguenze possa avere? Io dico solo quello, senza tanta filosofia e senza usare due pesi e due misure.

A lei non frega un cazzo di come passo io= a me non frega un cazzo come passi lei...

Ah no, lui deve fare il signore, già! Ma guarda che io non lo rendo avulso dal fatto che lei fosse fidanzata, anzi,se hiking "non ha evidentemente capito il senso della cosa" allo stesso tempo, pare, che lei non abbia capito con chi potrebbe avere a che fare e di quali reazioni potrebbe avere. Sta qui la "superficialità" e questo è un dato di fatto espresso dall'autore del 3d( il titolo dice tutto).

Su questo non è possibile discutere, perchè allora non sono io che non voglio capire o non capisco...( e il culo ve lo apro io!:carneval

Ps: Sono molti gli amanti che non hanno capito il senso della cosa( cioè su quale sia il ruolo dell'amante all'interno del rapporto clandistino) e anche questo va messo in conto nel momento in cui si fanno delle scelte...


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Ma infatti non ti do torto, ma allo stesso tempo posso dire che anche ad hinking può non fregare un cazzo di come possa lei passare e di che possibili conseguenze possa avere? Io dico solo quello, senza tanta filosofia e senza usare due pesi e due misure.
> 
> A lei non frega un cazzo di come passo io= a me non frega un cazzo come passi lei...
> 
> ...


io non gli ho consigliato di fare il signore, che peraltro mi pare una locuzione per niente appropriata, abusata e pure sostanzialmente vuota. casomai gli si consiglia di farsi i fatti suoi qualora voglia continuare ad andarci a letto insieme visto che la trova figa e altre amenità.
è esattamente questo il senso della cosa e tu attacchi la superficialità di lei nei confronti di questo amante occasionale senza capire che è tutto talmente privo di profondità e di interesse nei confronti dell'altro [compreso il fastidio di hiking] che è pleonastico rimarcalo, figurati attaccarcisi.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

sabinabuzzanti ha detto:


> bhè, ci sono tanti motivi: ce l'aveva piccolo, non ti sei divertita, lui ti ha detto qualche sgradevolezza...mica tutti quelli con cui andiamo a letto poi diventano eroi!!


Vero. Probabilemnte parto da una prospettiva diversa


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me invece in questo momento stanno allegramente copulando
> 
> Non c'è niente che un bel paio di tette o un culo ariano non possano risolvere.


appunto. quando gli è stato chiesto perché vuole andare a letto con lei ha risposto"perché è figa".
alla fine hai quello che cerchi, no?

p.s.
per me è anche una motivazione più che valida, lui è single. certo è sciocco aspettarsi che lei poi la racconti come vuole lui.


----------



## FataIgnorante (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No


Uff faticosissima pure te! Per un semplice pompino!!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (19 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volevo scusarmi con tutti voi per ieri.Avevo bisogno di interagire in un certo modo e mi son dimenticato di essere in questo posto.Prendetelo come uno sfogo e basta,continuerò a cazzarare e scrivere stupidaggini come sempre e cercherò di adeguarmi al livello del forum e dei suoi partecipanti.Ringrazio Fiamma,Fata e Tuba.RIngarzio sopratutto spider per avermi riportato alla realtà delle cose,basta leggerlo e capire quanto possa esser stato fuori luogo ieri.Qui si possono solo scrivere stronzate alla spider.


A Cazzaro!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Appunto... STICAZZI


Eh, ma allora non vedo perchè lei sia una stronza o quello che cazzo state dicendo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2014)

*Ammazza*



sabinabuzzanti ha detto:


> bhè, ci sono tanti motivi: ce l'aveva piccolo, non ti sei divertita, lui ti ha detto qualche sgradevolezza...mica tutti quelli con cui andiamo a letto poi diventano eroi!!



Ammazza.Appena entrata,nessuna presentazione,così diretta e simpatica....


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> appunto. quando gli è stato chiesto perché vuole andare a letto con lei ha risposto"perché è figa".
> alla fine hai quello che cerchi, no?
> 
> p.s.
> per me è anche una motivazione più che valida, lui è single. *certo è sciocco aspettarsi che lei poi la racconti come vuole lui.*



secondo me invece non è affatto sciocco pensare ed aspettarsi che una persona abbia un briciolo di sensibilità nel cervello. non è che se una tradisce il proprio compagno e se una è figa, allora debba essere per forza deficiente e stronza èèè. 
si può anche tradire, essere gnocca, ed avere cervello, con annesso rispetto dell'altro.

Non è chiedere la luna, diciamo che io questa accortezza la pretenderei.

poi se invece a hiking (come molto probabile sia) bastano due tette ed un bel culo e magari pure un pompino fatto ad arte per sorvolare o compensare questa indelicatezza, va benissimo, tanto non è nè il primo nè l'ultimo.
ma allora mi stupisco sul perchè si sia domandato se era il caso di vendicarsi (addirittura) se tanto era disposto cmq a trombarsela...boooooooh

io non vado a letto con persone che mi hanno deluso/ferito/stizzito a tal punto da meditare 'vendetta' (a parte che io non ho mai sentito dentro sto sentimento, tra l'altro, ma mi sforzo di mettermi nei panni altrui), sono due sentimenti che cozzano secondo me...


----------



## Don Chisciotte (19 Novembre 2014)

Ma io non lo sto dicendo.

Vediamo se mi chiarisco:

1)Se domani hiking verrà qui a dirci che l'ha sputtanata, non me ne fregherà una cippa e non gli darò contro.

2)Se  domani hiking verrà qui a dirci che ha deciso di tacere e continuerà a  trombarsela, non me ne fregherà una cippa e non gli darò contro.

3)Se domani hiking verrà qui a dirci che ha deciso di tacere e continuerà a trombarsela, ma poi lei ha avuto altri comportamenti "superficiali" non me ne fregherà una cippa e non starò a consolarlo.

E allo stesso tempo che dico che se altri hanno opinioni diverse non sto a giudicarlo o ad attaccarlo.

Proprio non mi ci sbattezzo, lo faccio con le persone che mi stanno a cuore e con chi dimostra di avere una certa sensibilità. Per gli altri non ci perdo nemmeno tempo( più che mai ci apro un 3d).

Se non fosse ancora chiaro, dell'argomento non me ne frega nulla comunque vada, ma allo stesso tempo non mi piace che se qualcuno dice "io la eviterei perchè non mi fido di una che fa così" venga trattata in tutti i modi possibili( ma ripeto ho perso pagine e forse ho frainteso).

Insomma la trovo un'opinione rispettabile proprio perchè siamo diversi e con un sentire diverso. 

E se invece la si considera peregrina ed eccessiva, ritengo che una vicenda del genere( come tante altre) non meriti particolari atteggiamenti di comprensione( ma se i colleghi hanno riportato male? Ma se lei è stata presa alla sprovvista? Ma se lei...).

STICAZZI


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> secondo me invece non è affatto sciocco pensare ed aspettarsi che una persona abbia un briciolo di sensibilità nel cervello. non è che se una tradisce il proprio compagno e se una è figa, allora debba essere per forza deficiente e stronza èèè.
> si può anche tradire, essere gnocca, ed avere cervello, con annesso rispetto dell'altro.
> 
> Non è chiedere la luna, diciamo che io questa accortezza la pretenderei.
> ...


non volevo affatto dire che non avesse cervello o sensibilità, mica la conosco.
dicevo solo che lui vuole andarci perché è figa quindi ha quello che cerca, che si sbatte a fare meditando improbabili vendette, peraltro sul posto di lavoro?
non è la scorrettezza di lei che gli da fastidio [anche per questo mi pare un po' esagerato il modo in cui si è ricamato su questo aspetto], di lei non gliene frega nulla nemmeno a lui, gli frega solo di essere passato per uno mandato in bianco, il che non solo è infantile, ma è anche un po' risibile considerando che primo, lei è fidanzata quindi è ovvio che neghi strenuamente, e secondo, ha intenzione di continuare ad andarci a letto [cosa che ovviamente non potrebbe fare se la smerdasse].


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Ma io non lo sto dicendo.
> 
> Vediamo se mi chiarisco:
> 
> ...



Ah ok.


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non volevo affatto dire che non avesse cervello o sensibilità, mica la conosco.
> dicevo solo che lui vuole andarci perché è figa quindi ha quello che cerca, che si sbatte a fare meditando improbabili vendette, peraltro sul posto di lavoro?
> non è la scorrettezza di lei che gli da fastidio [anche per questo mi pare un po' esagerato il modo in cui si è ricamato su questo aspetto], di lei non gliene frega nulla nemmeno a lui, gli frega solo di essere passato per uno mandato in bianco, il che non solo è infantile, ma è anche un po' risibile considerando che primo, *lei è fidanzata quindi è ovvio che neghi strenuamente, *e secondo, ha intenzione di continuare ad andarci a letto [cosa che ovviamente non potrebbe fare se la smerdasse].



ovvio che neghi si, ma io non trovo assolutamente ovvio che metta in mezzo lui. Poteva elegantemente negare senza tirare in ballo lui. Questa è la scorrettezza, che resta, a prescidere da lui, lei, i loro caratteri e stati civili. Aldilà di ogni cosa i fatti sono che lei non ha glissato o negato con un atteggiamento neutro, ma si è parata il culo mettendo in cattiva luce l'altro.
POI su di lui, se se lo meritasse oppure no, possiamo aprire un capitolo a parte. Ma è un altro discorso. 
Su di lui posso dire che trovo squallido andare a letto con una solo perchè sia figa ma per la quale ti è balenato comqune la stizza addirirttura da farci il pensiero di vendetta.
Se ti ha infastidito una cosa, il mio primo approccio sarebbe stato quello di prenderla e parlarle per capire intanto se era vero e secondo perchè lo ha detto...ma non di vendicarsi, che magari poi erano solo voci di corridoio, chissà. E lui di parlare con lei per chiarire, come opzione 3, nemmeno si è curato. Però si cura bene dal continuare a trombarsela perchè è figa. Almeno così pare. 
Bah.
Ma questo su di lui è un altro capitolo, ed il fatto che io non stimi la sua scelta non signifca che debba giustificare il gesto di lei, che comunque trovo moralmente sbagliato.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ovvio che neghi si,* ma io non trovo assolutamente ovvio che metta in mezzo lui.* *Poteva elegantemente negare senza tirare in ballo lui*. Questa è la scorrettezza, che resta, a prescidere da lui, lei, i loro caratteri e stati civili. Aldilà di ogni cosa i fatti sono che lei non ha glissato o negato con un atteggiamento neutro, ma si è parata il culo mettendo in cattiva luce l'altro.
> POI su di lui, se se lo meritasse oppure no, possiamo aprire un capitolo a parte. Ma è un altro discorso.
> Su di lui posso dire che trovo squallido andare a letto con una solo perchè sia figa ma per la quale ti è balenato comqune la stizza addirirttura da farci il pensiero di vendetta.
> Se ti ha infastidito una cosa, il mio primo approccio sarebbe stato quello di prenderla e parlarle per capire intanto se era vero e secondo perchè lo ha detto...ma non di vendicarsi, che magari poi erano solo voci di corridoio, chissà. E lui di parlare con lei per chiarire, come opzione 3, nemmeno si è curato. Però si cura bene dal continuare a trombarsela perchè è figa. Almeno così pare.
> ...


Ma mica l'ha tirato in mezzo lei, Gesù. Se ne sono accorti i colleghi, LORO hanno chiesto se avevano fatto robe, lei e LUI. E Gesù d'amore acceso.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> *ovvio che neghi si, ma io non trovo assolutamente ovvio che metta in mezzo lui. Poteva elegantemente negare senza tirare in ballo lui. Questa è la scorrettezza, che resta, a prescidere da lui, lei, i loro caratteri e stati civili. Aldilà di ogni cosa i fatti sono che lei non ha glissato o negato con un atteggiamento neutro, ma si è parata il culo mettendo in cattiva luce l'altro.
> *POI su di lui, se se lo meritasse oppure no, possiamo aprire un capitolo a parte. Ma è un altro discorso.
> Su di lui posso dire che trovo squallido andare a letto con una solo perchè sia figa ma per la quale ti è balenato comqune la stizza addirirttura da farci il pensiero di vendetta.
> Se ti ha infastidito una cosa, il mio primo approccio sarebbe stato quello di prenderla e parlarle per capire intanto se era vero e secondo perchè lo ha detto...ma non di vendicarsi, che magari poi erano solo voci di corridoio, chissà. E lui di parlare con lei per chiarire, come opzione 3, nemmeno si è curato. Però si cura bene dal continuare a trombarsela perchè è figa. Almeno così pare.
> ...



Ma lo stiamo dicendo dal primo post
Non capisco perchè suoni così strano


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> secondo me invece non è affatto sciocco pensare ed aspettarsi che una persona abbia un briciolo di sensibilità nel cervello. non è che se una tradisce il proprio compagno e se una è figa, allora debba essere per forza deficiente e stronza èèè.
> si può anche tradire, essere gnocca, ed avere cervello, con annesso rispetto dell'altro.
> 
> Non è chiedere la luna, diciamo che io questa accortezza la pretenderei.
> ...


Se prepara anche una buona carbonara potrebbe anche andare in giro a dire che lo prendo in culo i giorni dispari. Sticazzi.


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ovvio che neghi si, ma io non trovo assolutamente ovvio che metta in mezzo lui. Poteva elegantemente negare senza tirare in ballo lui. Questa è la scorrettezza, che resta, a prescidere da lui, lei, i loro caratteri e stati civili. Aldilà di ogni cosa i fatti sono che lei non ha glissato o negato con un atteggiamento neutro, ma si è parata il culo mettendo in cattiva luce l'altro.
> POI su di lui, se se lo meritasse oppure no, possiamo aprire un capitolo a parte. Ma è un altro discorso.
> Su di lui posso dire che trovo squallido andare a letto con una solo perchè sia figa ma per la quale ti è balenato comqune la stizza addirirttura da farci il pensiero di vendetta.
> Se ti ha infastidito una cosa, il mio primo approccio sarebbe stato quello di prenderla e parlarle per capire intanto se era vero e secondo perchè lo ha detto...ma non di vendicarsi, che magari poi erano solo voci di corridoio, chissà. E lui di parlare con lei per chiarire, come opzione 3, nemmeno si è curato. Però si cura bene dal continuare a trombarsela perchè è figa. Almeno così pare.
> ...


io capisco il tuo punto di vista solo che, boh, non mi colpisce particolarmente questa cosa, cioè che lei abbia detto che lui ci aveva provato ma che era stato rifiutato. pure io sparai una cazzata simile a un tizio che vedevo un centinaio di anni fa e che attualmente manco considero un ex per la vacuità della storia. a lei non frega niente di hiking e a hiking non frega niente di lei, a parità di disinteresse trovo sia più comprensibile una che lo smerda per salvaguardare la sua relazione rispetto a uno che va a letto con una donna fidanzata salvo poi risentirsi se lei nega e dice che davanti alle sue proposte ha detto no.


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

considera pure, come sottolinea joey, che a lei glielo hanno chiesto. magari s'è sentita spalle al muro e ha detto sta cosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Novembre 2014)

Ma quante paranoie vi fate...


----------



## Eliade (19 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> considera pure, come sottolinea joey, che a lei glielo hanno chiesto. magari s'è sentita spalle al muro e ha detto sta cosa.


Va be dai, fatta esclusione per 18enni, la domanda te la devi pure aspettare dagli impiccioni...soprattutto se "flirti" davanti a tutti (e Apps lo ha chiaramente scritto)!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Novembre 2014)

Ma 60 pagine per una diceria?


----------



## Eliade (19 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma 60 pagine per una diceria?



Ovviamente non le ho lette tutte.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma 60 pagine per una diceria?


Già :singleeye: pensa te se sta  disgraziata avesse solo detto : "ma no, non c'è nulla tra me e lui e poi sono impegnata non cederei alle avances  di nessuno " Per sviare i sospetti ma senza puntare il dito contro di lui   E invece i cari colleghi hanno riferito a HIking un  versione opportunamente rivisitata per il loro divertimento


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma 60 pagine per una diceria?


...io c'ho provato.

clem non vorrei dire ma c'è gente che dice che hai il culone.vatti a fidare delle amiche


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...io c'ho provato.
> 
> clem non vorrei dire ma c'è gente che dice che hai il culone.vatti a fidare delle amiche


Io aprirei un thread per stabilire se è giusto che Clem si vendichi.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io aprirei un thread per stabilire se è giusto che Clem si vendichi.


culona 2 , la vendetta


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> io capisco il tuo punto di vista solo che, boh, non mi colpisce particolarmente questa cosa, cioè che lei abbia detto che lui ci aveva provato ma che era stato rifiutato. *pure io sparai una cazzata simile a un tizio che vedevo un centinaio di anni fa e che attualmente manco considero un ex per la vacuità della storia. *a lei non frega niente di hiking e a hiking non frega niente di lei, a parità di disinteresse trovo sia più comprensibile una che lo smerda per salvaguardare la sua relazione rispetto a uno che va a letto con una donna fidanzata salvo poi risentirsi se lei nega e dice che davanti alle sue proposte ha detto no.


 aaaaaa ora è chiaro perchè non noti la 'gravità' della cosa...semplicemente perchè anche tu l'hai fatta.
O forse è perchè tu l'hai fatta che non la reputi grave?
causa-effetto si sovrappongono, ma non è questo il tema.

Capisco, ok, il tuo punto di vista, ma dissento. Perchè per me invece non funziona così, che ci posso fare?
Gli do un peso più importante della leggerezza che tanti, te compresa, date a quella 'cazzata'.
Per come vivo io, io non sparo cazzate a seconda della considerazione che ho delle persone, le rispetto a prescindere.
Posso sparare una cazzata su di me o su una cosa, ma mai mettendo in mezzo innocenti, mai su terze persone, che siano importanti o passeggere, è proprio una cosa che mi viene spontanea.
Non è moralismo credimi, ma ti giuro che è semplicemente il mio essere.
Perchè ci sono sempre soluzioni alternative, in primis la verità, ma se non si può dire allora una bugia indorata ma che comunque non vada a ledere altre persone. sai che ci vuole?nulla. Non è difficile affatto.
sai quando una cosa non ti viene proprio?
a me, su due piedi, sarebbe venuto da dire altro.
A te invece da sparare la cazzata su sto tipo. Tanto che fa, mica era importante, nemmeno lo considero ex, quindi posso dire tutte le cazzate che voglio sul tizio...


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica l'ha tirato in mezzo lei, Gesù. Se ne sono accorti i colleghi, LORO hanno chiesto se avevano fatto robe, lei e LUI. E Gesù d'amore acceso.



noneeee
lei ha tirato in mezzo lui dicendo che lei santadonna non c'entrava nulla (falso) e che lui ci sta provando (vero) ma che lei non ce casca (falso).

Non era meglio dire semplicemente che non c'era nulla tra loro e che i colleghi sono visionari e pettegoli e stop?
così lei passa per figa (vero) e santa (falso) e lui per morto di figa (vero) e rifiutato (falso).

ora: lui sarà pure morto di figa, per carità, ma perchecaxxo lei deve passare per santa e lui il cazzone sfanculato? dico io: passa tu per santa ma lui lascialo perdere.

Sai io cosa ho fatto in una situazione analoga? 

sai cosa rispondevo? sempre detto "ma che dite, siamo solo amici". Stop.


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> considera pure, come sottolinea joey, che a lei glielo hanno chiesto. magari *s'è sentita spalle al muro e ha detto sta cosa.*


ma che c'entra!!
se sei di una certa morale, e di un certo carattere, anche se ti torturano non parli!
se poi sei quaqqaraqquà basta no staruto per farti cantare, allora ok


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se prepara anche una buona carbonara potrebbe anche andare in giro a dire che lo prendo in culo i giorni dispari. Sticazzi.


sei popo...the pegg


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2014)

Visione negativa

"Ohi ma... tra te e Hiking... che abbiamo visto che c'è qualcosa..."
LEI (facendo la "figa" e preziosa) "Mavvà, sì, lui ci prova come un dannato ma io manco morta"

Giudizio: stronza

Visione caritatevole

"Ohi ma... tra te e Hiking... che abbiamo visto che c'è qualcosa..."
LEI "Mavvà ma che state a dire"
"Guarda che l'hanno notato tutti che state appiccicati"
LEI, svicolando "mà, io non ho proprio notato..."
"Non è che ci sta provando?"
LEI (con le spalle al muro e nel panico )  "mà, non saprei, se lo dite voi, io certo non ci sto"

Giudizio: attenzione a come vengono riportate le cose dai colleghi impiccioni. Lei poraccia si è solo trovata in mezzo.


Cmq scusa App, puoi essere un figo ultraterreno, ma se ti viene la tentazione di sputtanare una donna con la quale sei stato a letto, io a tutte le mie amiche ti sconsiglierei caldamente


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Visione negativa
> 
> "Ohi ma... tra te e Hiking... che abbiamo visto che c'è qualcosa..."
> LEI (facendo la "figa" e preziosa) "Mavvà, sì, lui ci prova come un dannato ma io manco morta"
> ...


Quoto :up: Peraltro dal primo post di H, lui stesso scrive che " lei pare abbia risposto... " non"  ha risposto " ...


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Visione negativa
> 
> "Ohi ma... tra te e Hiking... che abbiamo visto che c'è qualcosa..."
> LEI (facendo la "figa" e preziosa) "Mavvà, sì, lui ci prova come un dannato ma io manco morta"
> ...


Brava Nau. L'ho detto in tempi non sospetti che il problema sono quei pipparoli gossipari dei colleghi.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Visione negativa
> 
> "Ohi ma... tra te e Hiking... che abbiamo visto che c'è qualcosa..."
> LEI (facendo la "figa" e preziosa) "Mavvà, sì, lui ci prova come un dannato ma io manco morta"
> ...


Attenzione a sempre come vengono riportate le cose eh?
Ne sappiamo qualcosa.


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> aaaaaa ora è chiaro perchè non noti la 'gravità' della cosa...semplicemente perchè anche tu l'hai fatta.
> O forse è perchè tu l'hai fatta che non la reputi grave?
> causa-effetto si sovrappongono, ma non è questo il tema.
> 
> ...


non capisco perché questo sarcasmo, mica ne faccio una questione di principio. 
nel mio primo post rivolto a te ho specificato che la sensibilità delle persone non segue una par condicio è che siamo colpiti da cose diverse. mica vado fiera che dissi quella cazzata, anzi ho detto che era un errore umano come lo è il tradimento in sé, tuttavia sono passati 11 anni quindi ne parlo tranquillamente.
è un po' strano il tono del tuo post, mi sorprende anche.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> noneeee
> lei ha tirato in mezzo lui dicendo che lei santadonna non c'entrava nulla (falso) e che lui ci sta provando (vero) ma che lei non ce casca (falso).
> 
> Non era meglio dire semplicemente che non c'era nulla tra loro e che i colleghi sono visionari e pettegoli e stop?
> ...


No guarda, i colleghi che, notando l'evoluzione della cosa, hanno chiesto a lei cosa facesse con LUI. Lui, il morto di figa, l'hanno tirato dentro i colleghi.

EDIT: aggiungo che la situazione di te e del collega e di Apps e la tizia sono imparagonabili.


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non capisco perché questo sarcasmo, mica ne faccio una questione di principio.
> nel mio primo post rivolto a te ho specificato che la sensibilità delle persone non segue una par condicio è che siamo colpiti da cose diverse. mica vado fiera che dissi quella cazzata, anzi ho detto che era un errore umano come lo è il tradimento in sé, tuttavia sono passati 11 anni quindi ne parlo tranquillamente.
> è un po' strano il tono del tuo post, mi sorprende anche.


hai ragione, scusa per il sarcasmo, sorry
ma non avevo capito che tu lo ritenessi un errore umano, bensì avevo capito che in virtù di quel fatto che avevi detto era corretto qundi farlo, e da qui mi tornava anche il prendere le difese della tipa...come una cosa corretta e non come la comprensione di un errore che può capitare
ho frainteso per questo sono andata giù col sarcasmo, scusami


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No guarda, i colleghi che, notando l'evoluzione della cosa, hanno chiesto a lei cosa facesse con LUI. Lui, il morto di figa, l'hanno tirato dentro i colleghi.


e mbè?
e uno risponde 'siamo amici' (o quello che te pare purchè in modalità neutra), che problema c'è? non è difficile.
...
che noia marò.
tanto non se ne esce. 
ed ognuno rimane della sua idea. come è giusto che sia del resto.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> e mbè?
> e uno risponde 'siamo amici' (o quello che te pare purchè in modalità neutra), che problema c'è? non è difficile.
> ...
> che noia marò.
> ...


Ma non ci crede nessuno che sono amici dai. Amici le patate. Sennò mica chiedevano i colleghi. E' che con tutta probabilità sanno pure che Apps ce prova. Essù.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

HTA ma il culo te lo ha dato ?


----------



## Eliade (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> HTA ma il culo te lo ha dato ?


Secondo me tra la prima e l'ultima pagina se l'è portata a letto qualche altra volta. :condom:


----------



## Traccia (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> HTA ma il culo te lo ha dato ?


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me tra la prima e l'ultima pagina se l'è portata a letto qualche altra volta. :condom:


Ma se si copula su una scrivania si deve dire comunque: Portare a letto ?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se si copula su una scrivania si deve dire comunque: Portare a letto ?


Ma se lui è single magari l'avranno fatto a casa sua.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2014)

Siete più pipparoli dei colleghi di HTA


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ci crede nessuno che sono amici dai. Amici le patate. Sennò mica chiedevano i colleghi. E' che con tutta probabilità sanno pure che Apps ce prova. Essù.



ma che dici? i colleghi forse hanno sparato a caso, così per parlare di qualcosa...a volte basta poco per far nascere voci infondate, o anche robe proprio assurde


----------



## Dalida (19 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> hai ragione, scusa per il sarcasmo, sorry
> ma non avevo capito che tu lo ritenessi un errore umano, *bensì avevo capito che in virtù di quel fatto che avevi detto era corretto qundi farlo, e da qui mi tornava anche il prendere le difese della tipa...come una cosa corretta e non come la comprensione di un errore che può capitare*
> ho frainteso per questo sono andata giù col sarcasmo, scusami


ma no, mica è una cosa bella, solo che può accadere, le cose ti sfuggono di mano e fai una cosa un po' da stronzi, lo è anche tradire o andare con uno impegnato ecc.
mi sembrava strano, sei sempre un tipo super tranquillo!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma che dici? i colleghi forse hanno sparato a caso, così per parlare di qualcosa...a volte basta poco per far nascere voci infondate, o anche robe proprio assurde


Ma che ne sai tu. Anzi, fidati che è come dico io.


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai tu. Anzi, fidati che è come dico io.



mannò: una impegnata avrebbe chiaramente detto di no, quindi il vero pettegolezzo è su quello che ha (o anche non ha) detto in seguito, quindi 2, potrebbe benissimo trattarsi di interpretazioni, aggiunte, invenzioni etc. etc. 

per dire, mi ricordo che a una cena:singleeye: un marito alticcio ha accusato sua moglie di avere una tresca col collega e lei si è incazzata parecchio, da lì, in seguito, sono partite illazioni di vario tipo, ad es. che se fosse stato vero lei avrebbe dovuto minimizzare, oppure al contrario che se fosse stato falso avrebbe dovuto minimizzare uguale:singleeye: perchè era una cena in compagnia, oppure che se fosse stato vero avrebbe dovuto incazzarsi per l'accusa davanti a tutti ma dire che in realtà si scopava tutto l'ufficio per distogliere l'attenzione dal tizio...insomma una marea di supposizioni pettegole basate esclusivamente sulla reazione di LEI, avanti savoia...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò: una impegnata avrebbe chiaramente detto di no, quindi il vero pettegolezzo è su quello che ha (o anche non ha) detto in seguito, quindi 2, potrebbe benissimo trattarsi di interpretazioni, aggiunte, invenzioni etc. etc.
> 
> per dire, mi ricordo che a una cena:singleeye: un marito alticcio ha accusato sua moglie di avere una tresca col collega e lei si è incazzata parecchio, da lì, in seguito, sono partite illazioni di vario tipo, ad es. che se fosse stato vero lei avrebbe dovuto minimizzare, oppure al contrario che se fosse stato falso avrebbe dovuto minimizzare uguale:singleeye: perchè era una cena in compagnia, oppure che se fosse stato vero avrebbe dovuto incazzarsi per l'accusa davanti a tutti ma dire che in realtà si scopava tutto l'ufficio per distogliere l'attenzione dal tizio...insomma una marea di supposizioni pettegole basate esclusivamente sulla reazione di LEI, avanti savoia...


Madonna. Ti amo. Hai ragione. TIAMOAMOREMIOSPOSIAMOCI.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me tra la prima e l'ultima pagina se l'è portata a letto qualche altra volta. :condom:


ma HIking che fine ha fatto ? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Siete più pipparoli dei colleghi di HTA


In effetti


----------



## Nicka (19 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma HIking che fine ha fatto ? :singleeye:


Si starà trombando la collega...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si starà trombando la collega...


Meglio quello che stare dietro alle supposizioni dei colleghi :carneval:


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna. Ti amo. Hai ragione. TIAMOAMOREMIOSPOSIAMOCI.



aò! 
non dico più niente perchè non vorrei partissero pettegolezzi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si starà trombando la collega...



Quanto mi piacciono sti giovani  vanno vengono trombano 

Se non ci foste voi a ravvivare questo forum <3


----------



## Nicka (19 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Meglio quello che stare dietro alle supposizioni dei colleghi :carneval:


Magari lui sta dietro a prescindere, questo non possiamo saperlo!!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Magari lui sta dietro a prescindere, questo non possiamo saperlo!!


Già Po' esse


----------



## Nicka (19 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quanto mi piacciono sti giovani  vanno vengono trombano
> 
> Se non ci foste voi a ravvivare questo forum <3


Sono talmente disfatta dalla giornata che ho bisogno di immaginare un mondo dove tutti stiano trombando in allegria!  Peace & love, tantissimo love!


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono talmente disfatta dalla giornata che ho bisogno di immaginare un mondo dove tutti stiano trombando in allegria!  Peace & love, tantissimo love!



giusto, postiamo già trombati, pliis


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> giusto, postiamo già trombati, pliis



Grandissima idea


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono talmente disfatta dalla giornata che ho bisogno di immaginare un mondo dove tutti stiano trombando in allegria!  Peace & love, tantissimo love!



E prendi sto freccia rossa venerdì


----------



## Nicka (19 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E prendi sto freccia rossa venerdì


L'associazione tra un mondo di ciavador e un invito al raduno la vedo pericolosissssssssima!!! :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Nicka (19 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> giusto, postiamo già trombati, pliis


E fu così che nel forum...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E fu così che nel forum...
> 
> View attachment 9506


Desert


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E fu così che nel forum...
> 
> View attachment 9506



:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (19 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si starà trombando la collega...



Speriamo che tra la prima e la seconda mi confermi se partecipa venerdì alla cena!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Speriamo che tra la prima e la seconda mi confermi se partecipa venerdì alla cena!


Ma perchè a sorpresa non inviti pure le trans dell'altro forum? Sai che show. Io lo farei.


----------



## disincantata (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè a sorpresa non inviti pure le trans dell'altro forum? Sai che show. Io lo farei.



Noooooooooooo quelle sono davvero di un altro mondo!  POSSA SOLO invitarle a casa mia per far sapere alle mie figlie che al mondo c'e' di tutto e bisogna essere aperti!


----------



## disincantata (19 Novembre 2014)

Dopo due anni ho ancora amici sconvolti per averlgliele presentate.


----------



## Eliade (19 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se si copula su una scrivania si deve dire comunque: Portare a letto ?


Ah tuba...stavo cercando di non essere acida e volgare, come al solito. :condom:


----------



## Eliade (19 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma HIking che fine ha fatto ? :singleeye:


E che ne so? :carneval:
Non mi ricordo nemmeno quando sia arrivato. :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dopo due anni ho ancora amici sconvolti per averlgliele presentate.



Io voglio conoscerle!


----------



## disincantata (19 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io voglio conoscerle!



Noooooooooooo!


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Noooooooooooo quelle sono davvero di un altro mondo!  POSSA SOLO invitarle a casa mia per far sapere alle mie figlie che al mondo c'e' di tutto e bisogna essere aperti!


Domani ti racconterò di quando un Tuba poco più che ventenne ritornò a casa la sera dopo il lavoro e trovò sua madre che prendeva il caffè conversando amabilmente con Francesca, un trans che abitava e professava nel mio palazzo, e Giorgia, in arte Pussycat nota pornostar degli anni 80.


----------



## disincantata (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Domani ti racconterò di quando un Tuba poco più che ventenne ritornò a casa la sera dopo il lavoro e trovò sua madre che prendeva il caffè conversando amabilmente con Francesca, un trans che abitava e professava nel mio palazzo, e Giorgia, in arte Pussycat nota pornostar degli anni 80.



Allora ci somigliano,  io e tua madre.  CASA mia ha visto di tutto  di piu'.


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2014)

Carissimo, lei deve dire così, perchè poi la voce potrebbe arrivare al di lui fidanzato che potrebbe chiamarsi anche "Motumbo" e poi cosa andresti a dire al tuo sfintere anale???


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, lei deve dire così, perchè poi la voce potrebbe arrivare al di lui fidanzato che potrebbe chiamarsi anche "Motumbo" e poi cosa andresti a dire al tuo sfintere anale???


Sei sempre il SOLITO GRANDE MITO.Forse sei uno dei motivi per cui continuo ad insegnare in QUESTA MERDA DI POSTO.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se tutti sanno che è un morto di figa e ci sei andata vuol dire che ti stava bene andarci
> E ti pari il culo affossando quello che ti sei scopata? Ma che merda di persona sei? No non sono scema sei tu e lei che siete degli stronzi se vi comportate così
> e spero che le donne con cui tradisci tua moglie (se lo fai) sappiano che hanno a che fare con uno che alla prima occasione le smerda in questo modo per pararsi il culo.


Stai esagerando.
Dire che uno ci ha provato non lo smerda per nulla.
In che cosa consisterebbe il metterlo in cattiva luce?
Tu lo definiresti "morto di figa"?
Io no. Solo uno a cui lei piaceva e ha fatto delle avances che lei ha respinto.
L'essere respinto mette uno in cattiva luce?
Lei sarà super stronza con il fidanzato che cornifica (ma di quel rapporto non sappiamo nulla) ma con lui non mi pare.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai esagerando.
> Dire che uno ci ha provato non lo smerda per nulla.
> In che cosa consisterebbe il metterlo in cattiva luce?
> Tu lo definiresti "morto di figa"?
> ...


Quoto. Anche secondo me non è assolutamente in cattiva luce. Alla fine lui è single, non deve nemmeno temere lo sputtanamento e ci sta benissimo che un single ci provi con una ragazza che reputa attraente.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

Lo DEVONO sapere che io ALLA PRIMA OCCASIONE LE SMERDO per PARARMI IL CULO!!! LE SMERDO EH!!!














































































































































P

o

r

c

a

p

u

t

t

a

n

a
.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai esagerando.
> Dire che uno ci ha provato non lo smerda per nulla.
> In che cosa consisterebbe il metterlo in cattiva luce?
> Tu lo definiresti "morto di figa"?
> ...


Ma dimmi perchè io (uomo)devo passare per quello che ci prova con la santa donna impegnata che non la molla  anessuno quando fino a ieri scopavamo
Ora, se è un gioco, con dice President lo condivido, è anche divertente. Anche io e il mio amante abbiamo riso di alcune cazzate che si dicevano. Ma se non ci siamo messi d'accordo hai mille cose da dire diverse da questa


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma dimmi perchè io (uomo)devo passare per quello che ci prova con la santa donna impegnata che non la molla anessuno quando fino a ieri scopavamo
> *Ora, se è un gioco, con dice President lo condivido, è anche divertente. Anche io e il mio amante abbiamo riso di alcune cazzate che si dicevano. Ma se non ci siamo messi d'accordo hai mille cose da dire diverse da questa


A) Perchè è vero e B) perchè io sono impegnata, tu NO, i colleghi probabilmente sanno che tu sei quello che ci prova con il creato o quasi ed un'altra cazzata sarebbe risultata ben poco credibile a questo punto. Oh. Madonna Farfà ma dove vai tu? Dove? Cosa tradisci con quella testa quadrata porca te? Statti a casa.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A) Perchè è vero e B) perchè io sono impegnata, tu NO, i colleghi probabilmente sanno che tu sei quello che ci prova con il creato o quasi ed un'altra cazzata sarebbe risultata ben poco credibile a questo punto. Oh. Madonna Farfà ma dove vai tu? Dove? Cosa tradisci con quella testa quadrata porca te? Statti a casa.


Mi sembra che dopo pagine e pagine abbiamo stabilito che abbiamo un'idea delle persone con cui ci rapportiamo completamente diversa. Non che avessi dubbi e mi sembra che viviamo tranquilli benissimo
La mia testa quadrata a qualcuno piace, stia sereno


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra che dopo pagine e pagine abbiamo stabilito che abbiamo un'idea delle persone con cui ci rapportiamo completamente diversa. Non che avessi dubbi e mi sembra che viviamo tranquilli benissimo
> *La mia testa quadrata a qualcuno piace*, stia sereno


E allora fattela, FATTELA una cazzo di domanda su con chi ti accompagni/chi ti piace. Eh. Vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra che dopo pagine e pagine abbiamo stabilito che abbiamo un'idea delle persone con cui ci rapportiamo completamente diversa. Non che avessi dubbi e mi sembra che viviamo tranquilli benissimo
> La mia testa quadrata a qualcuno piace, stia sereno


Sono serio:a me piace molto il tuo modo di ragionare,e la tua testa.Saresti un ottima complice.,poi hai pure un bel culo...!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dimmi perchè io (uomo)devo passare per quello che ci prova con la santa donna impegnata che non la molla  anessuno quando fino a ieri scopavamo
> Ora, se è un gioco, con dice President lo condivido, è anche divertente. Anche io e il mio amante abbiamo riso di alcune cazzate che si dicevano. Ma se non ci siamo messi d'accordo hai mille cose da dire diverse da questa


Dipende dalla situazione che è stata notata, dall'ambiente e dalla persona a cui stai rispondendo e da come sei.
Io ora lavoro a stretto contatto con un collega che già parecchi anni fa avevo avuto vicino.
Ai tempi la moglie si doveva essere insospettita perché era venuta a conoscermi senza alcuna ragione.
Dopo avermi conosciuta si era tranquillizzata :incazzato:
Io e lui abbiamo un rapporto molto confidenziale. Forse ho un rapporto più confidenziale con lui che con molte amiche e colleghe: ci tocchiamo, ci parliamo nell'orecchio ecc
Non c'è assolutamente nulla di nulla da parte di nessuno dei due.
Se qualcuno insinuasse qualcosa io diirei "ma sei scemo/?!!"
Ma IO.
Un'altra potrebbe rispondere diversamente per carattere o per condizioni diverse.
Io sono convinta che un'altra collega ci avesse perso la testa per lui (ho visto atteggiamenti non confidenziali ma erotici) e non so se lui avesse corrisposto.
Non glielo chiedo neanche.
A parte che risponderebbe "Ma sei scema?!" per il rapporto che c'è. Non vedo perché dovrebbe dire un suo fatto privato.
Lei potrebbe rispondere che lui ci ha provato per tutelarsi, è sposata.
Chiunque penserebbe che sono fatti loro o che è un loro teatrino a secondo di come è fatto.
Una collega vipera sparla da anni di un'altra e un collega. Io so cose che mi fanno credere che abbia ragione.
Ma è arrivata a parlare di "vedova allegra" quando a questa è morto il marito in tre mesi.
Di quello che dice la vipera non frega nulla che alle vipere.
Anche dire "ci ha provato" si può dire in mille modi.
Se parli con una vipera può essere in quel momento la cosa che ti sembra più giusta perché negare darebbe più conferme.
In ogni caso uno che ci prova, da single poi, non perde per nulla la faccia.
Non ha detto "ci ha provato, come fa con tutte".


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora fattela, FATTELA una cazzo di domanda su con chi ti accompagni/chi ti piace. Eh. Vabbè.


La stessa domanda dovrebbero farsela quelle che si accompagnano con te, se scopano con uno che alla prima occasione per pararsi il culo dice che ti sono saltate addosso ma tu le hai respinte


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La stessa domanda dovrebbero farsela quelle che si accompagnano con te, se scopano con uno che alla prima occasione per pararsi il culo dice che ti sono saltate addosso ma tu le hai respinte


Ancora? Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahah! Ma secondo te? Che cazzo stai dicendo?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio:a me piace molto il tuo modo di ragionare,e la tua testa.Saresti un ottima complice.,poi hai pure un bel culo...!


Grazie
Io non dico di essere nella ragione. Ma questa sono e di sicuro non cambio per rimediare più facilmente una scopata con qualcuno che un minuto dopo si dimentica di essere venuto a letto con me
Ok lo ammetto sono giorni di nervosismo


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

ma anche  se ci passi non mi pare una gran cosa, detto poi da una della quale t'importa il giusto  





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dimmi perchè io (uomo)devo passare per quello che ci prova con la santa donna impegnata che non la molla  anessuno quando fino a ieri scopavamo
> Ora, se è un gioco, con dice President lo condivido, è anche divertente. Anche io e il mio amante abbiamo riso di alcune cazzate che si dicevano. Ma se non ci siamo messi d'accordo hai mille cose da dire diverse da questa


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*No*

Qui non è una questione di chi ha ragione e chi no.Qui è una questione di affinità e di differenze di pensiero.Il mio modo di vedere è affine a quello di farfalla e traccia,e se dovessi avere un'amante mi piacerebbe che possa avere dei comportamenti simili ai loro pensieri.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla situazione che è stata notata, dall'ambiente e dalla persona a cui stai rispondendo e da come sei.
> Io ora lavoro a stretto contatto con un collega che già parecchi anni fa avevo avuto vicino.
> Ai tempi la moglie si doveva essere insospettita perché era venuta a conoscermi senza alcuna ragione.
> Dopo avermi conosciuta si era tranquillizzata :incazzato:
> ...


MA IO NON HO DETTO CHE DOVEVA AMMETTERE DI ESSERCI ANDATA A LETTO INSIEME
E che cavoli! ma ci sono centinaia di cose che puoi dire diverse da quella


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Qui non è una questione di chi ha ragione e chi no*.Qui è una questione di affinità e di differenze di pensiero.Il mio modo di vedere è affine a quello di farfalla e traccia,e se dovessi avere un'amante mi piacerebbe che possa avere dei comportamenti simili ai loro pensieri.


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla pentiti!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> farfalla pentiti!



Minerva spogliati


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora ci somigliano,  io e tua madre.  CASA mia ha visto di tutto  di piu'.


Nacque tutto molto per caso. 
Sullo stesso piano del mio appartamento, il primo, venne a stabilirsi tale Francesca, all'anagrafe Riccardo. Romana. Famiglia non benestante, di più (alla fine capirai perché sono a conoscenza di questo). In occasioni "normali" ti accorgevi di essere in presenza di un uomo dai soliti particolari: voce e pomo d'Adamo.

L'appartamento, comprato cash, le serviva per vivere e ovviamente per lavorarci. 

Era d'estate, una di quelle estati romane torride e umide. Mia madre aveva l'abitudine, in queste situazioni di lasciare aperta la porta di casa per generare un po' di corrente refrigerante. E' stata in una situazione del genere, che un cliente, salite le scale, si confuse per la porta socchiusa, e bussò a casa mia. Mia madre non si scompose per niente, e disse all'imbarazzatissimo cliente: Hai sbagliato appartamento. Interno 4 e non 2.

Più tardi, mia madre bussò alla porta della sua vicina, e con tutta la gentilezza del mondo, le spiegò che, vista, l'abitudine di lasciare la porta aperta, era meglio specificare bene ai suoi amici, l'interno a cui recarsi. Il 4 e non il 2. Ovviamente non fece nessun riferimento al lavoro di lei. Non erano fatti di mia madre.

Francesca si scusò tantissimo per l'inconveniente e le promise che non si sarebbe mai più verificata una cosa del genere. La sera stessa bussò a casa nostra e, sempre per scusarsi, regalò a mia madre una scatola di cioccolatini che neanche entrava dalla porta per quanto era grande.

Da quel giorno mia madre e Francesca divennero amiche. Non ti dico niente sulle ipocrisie varie degli altri condomini: 

E' uno schifo.
Bisogna cacciarla
Etc etc.

L'unica persona con cui Francesca parlava era appunto mia madre. Una volta ogni due mesi, questa partiva e se ne andava da qualche parte nel mondo. Si fosse mai dimenticata di portare un pensiero per mia madre.

I giri di Francesca erano abbastanza alti. Io stesso incrociai una notte per le scale un noto attore e un allora giocatore della Lazio. Era molto amica di Moana, buonanima, e di diverse altre pornostar. Una di queste, tale Pussycat, famosa anni 80, si vede che amava arrotondare lavorando anch'essa con Francesca, nel di lei appartamento. Ed è stato così che un giorno, ritornando dal lavoro, trovai mia madre che prendeva il caffè con Francesca e Pussycat a casa mia. Ovviamente l'argomento principale era il gossip.

Qualche mese dopo fui io a trovare Francesca cadavere. Lei diede il nostro numero di casa anche alla sua famiglia, per ogni evenienza. Proprio in una situazione del genere una sera ci telefonò la madre. Disse che era tutto il giorno che cercava di contattare la figlia ma non le rispondeva al telefono. Io andai a bussare alla sua porta. Sentivo lo stereo acceso ma lei non mi rispondeva. Dopo diversi minuti di scampanellate continue e nessuna risposta, decido di passare per il cortile interno perché cominciai a preoccuparmi anche io, la trovai cadavere sul letto. Mix di barbiturici e altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> MA IO NON HO DETTO CHE DOVEVA AMMETTERE DI ESSERCI ANDATA A LETTO INSIEME
> E che cavoli! ma ci sono centinaia di cose che puoi dire diverse da quella


Ma se se ne sono accorti LORO (i colleghi) e PROPRIO LORO vengono a chiederti lumi, ma quante cose attendibili (ATTENDIBILI ATTENZIONE) potrai mai inventarti? Oh?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche se ci passi non mi pare una gran cosa, detto poi da una della quale t'importa il giusto


Per te no e va bene così
io le falsità dette su di me, di qualunque genere non le tollero
Ripeto, non la sputtanerei ma di sicuro può evitare di comporre il mio numero di telefono da quel momento in poi


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> farfalla pentiti!


ho ben altro di cui pentirmi


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Io invece vorrei sapere se la collega di HTA è brava a fare i pompini.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui non è una questione di chi ha ragione e chi no.Qui è una questione di affinità e di differenze di pensiero.Il mio modo di vedere è affine a quello di farfalla e traccia,e se dovessi avere un'amante mi piacerebbe che possa avere dei comportamenti simili ai loro pensieri.


ci credo ed è ovvio.
ma la questione è che innanzi tutto non si sa neppure se quel che dicono quei pettegoli dei colleghi sia la verità, in seconda battuta la cosa va considerata alla luce di quello che lui pensa di lei....e non mi pare che valga troppa fida complicità


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se se ne sono accorti LORO (i colleghi) e PROPRIO LORO vengono a chiederti lumi, ma quante cose attendibili (ATTENDIBILI ATTENZIONE) potrai mai inventarti? Oh?



se se ne sono accorti nemmeno dargrli del morto di figa diventa attendibili e nessuno ci crede, quindi inventane un'altra altrettanto non attendibile ed evita di tirare in mezzo l'altro
Ripeto io agirei così, tu no
E appunto poi ognuno si scegli di chi fidarsi e scoparsi


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

:racchia:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Minerva spogliati


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nacque tutto molto per caso.
> Sullo stesso piano del mio appartamento, il primo, venne a stabilirsi tale Francesca, all'anagrafe Riccardo. Romana. Famiglia non benestante, di più (alla fine capirai perché sono a conoscenza di questo). In occasioni "normali" ti accorgevi di essere in presenza di un uomo dai soliti particolari: voce e pomo d'Adamo.
> 
> L'appartamento, comprato cash, le serviva per vivere e ovviamente per lavorarci.
> ...



Una storia dolce, finita molto tristemente....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> Io non dico di essere nella ragione. Ma questa sono e di sicuro non cambio per rimediare più facilmente una scopata con qualcuno che un minuto dopo si dimentica di essere venuto a letto con me
> Ok lo ammetto sono giorni di nervosismo


Ma se qualcuno insinuasse che tu e il tuo amante siete stati amanti cosa diresti?
A chiunque risponderesti alo stesso modo?
Anche dire "ma figurati!" potrebbe risultare offensivo, sarebbe come dire che è inguardabile, se lo interpreti negativamente. A un'altra potresti rispondere "magari!"
Io per tutelare uno mi sono data del cesso da sola, una volta.
Dipende dalla persona con cui hai a che fare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei sapere se la collega di HTA è brava a fare i pompini.



È giovane, deve farsi un po'


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se qualcuno insinuasse che tu e il tuo amante siete stati amanti cosa diresti?
> A chiunque risponderesti alo stesso modo?
> Anche dire "ma figurati!" potrebbe risultare offensivo, sarebbe come dire che è inguardabile, se lo interpreti negativamente. A un'altra potresti rispondere "magari!"
> Io per tutelare uno mi sono data del cesso da sola, una volta.
> Dipende dalla persona con cui hai a che fare.



Me ne attribuiscono più d'uno in paese.
Io non smentisco mai


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> se se ne sono accorti nemmeno dargrli del morto di figa diventa attendibili e nessuno ci crede, quindi inventane un'altra altrettanto non attendibile ed evita di tirare in mezzo l'altro
> Ripeto io agirei così, tu no
> E appunto poi ognuno si scegli di chi fidarsi e scoparsi


Farfà: quelli che lui sia un morto di figa (ma poi perchè morto di figa? Cioè, è uno che ci prova, capirai. E l'ha pure fatto davvero eh) lo sanno. Lo sanno eccome. Altrimenti non è che domandavano A LEI cosa combina PROPRIO con LUI. Non è che lo ha tirato in mezzo LEI, lo hanno tirato in mezzo LORO. E Gesù. 
Senti: ad un certo punto devi cazzo ragionare razionalmente. RAZIONALMENTE vuol dire trarre delle conclusioni e scegliere la linea d'azione più sensata. Lui NON HA PERSO UN CAZZO, lei invece RISCHIAVA MOLTO DI PIU'. Io mi auguro e spero che a) tuo marito continui a dormire (per te) e b) che non ti trovi mai a capo di un esercito per la salvezza della patria (per chiunque).


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

a me se venissero a parlare di chi dice chi il primo al quale sputo in faccia è lo spione 





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Me ne attribuiscono più d'uno in paese.
> Io non smentisco mai


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Domani ti racconterò di quando un Tuba poco più che ventenne ritornò a casa la sera dopo il lavoro e trovò sua madre che prendeva il caffè conversando amabilmente con Francesca, un trans che abitava e professava nel mio palazzo, e Giorgia, in arte Pussycat nota pornostar degli anni 80.


Dove lo hai scritto???? :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nacque tutto molto per caso.
> Sullo stesso piano del mio appartamento, il primo, venne a stabilirsi tale Francesca, all'anagrafe Riccardo. Romana. Famiglia non benestante, di più (alla fine capirai perché sono a conoscenza di questo). In occasioni "normali" ti accorgevi di essere in presenza di un uomo dai soliti particolari: voce e pomo d'Adamo.
> 
> L'appartamento, comprato cash, le serviva per vivere e ovviamente per lavorarci.
> ...


Che cosa triste.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

ma qui non si tratta di te e di come vivi un rapporto extra.qui sono semplici copule en passant





farfalla ha detto:


> Per te no e va bene così
> io le falsità dette su di me, di qualunque genere non le tollero
> Ripeto, non la sputtanerei ma di sicuro può evitare di comporre il mio numero di telefono da quel momento in poi


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dove lo hai scritto???? :carneval:


Una pagina indietro, anzi due.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Me ne attribuiscono più d'uno in paese.
> Io non smentisco mai


Si vede che per com'è il tuo paese funziona meglio non smentire.
Oppure a te piace che la cosa resti nel vago.
Che ne so?
Dipende proprio con chi stai parlando.


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dove lo hai scritto???? :carneval:


Trovato...


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me se venissero a parlare di chi dice chi il primo al quale sputo in faccia è lo spione



che esagerazione, addirittura! 
c'è in giro un virus per caso??


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che per com'è il tuo paese funziona meglio non smentire.
> Oppure a te piace che la cosa resti nel vago.
> Che ne so?
> *Dipende proprio con chi stai parlando*.


con degli impiccioni, a occhio e croce


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> se se ne sono accorti nemmeno dargrli del morto di figa diventa attendibili e nessuno ci crede, quindi inventane un'altra altrettanto non attendibile ed evita di tirare in mezzo l'altro
> Ripeto io agirei così, tu no
> E appunto poi ognuno si scegli di chi fidarsi e scoparsi


La questione è proprio questa: per te dire che uno ci prova e riceve un due di picche è come dire che è un morto di figa e che è pure cesso o che non sa cogliere i segnali per capire con chi provarci e chi no.
Per me no.
Per me accade che uno ci provi con una perché gli piace, non è che ci prova con tutte dai 18 agli 80 a tappeto, e che però la tizia non ci è stata.
Non vedo come possa essere una risposta, tra le tante possibili, denigrante per lui.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> con degli impiccioni, a occhio e croce


Anche tra gli impiccioni ci sono gli ingenui, i furbi e le vipere.
E poi non si ha pronte delle risposte, si improvvisa quello che al momento sembra più credibile in base a come l'impiccione ti ha fatto l'insinuazione.


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nacque tutto molto per caso.
> Sullo stesso piano del mio appartamento, il primo, venne a stabilirsi tale Francesca, all'anagrafe Riccardo. Romana. Famiglia non benestante, di più (alla fine capirai perché sono a conoscenza di questo). In occasioni "normali" ti accorgevi di essere in presenza di un uomo dai soliti particolari: voce e pomo d'Adamo.
> 
> L'appartamento, comprato cash, le serviva per vivere e ovviamente per lavorarci.
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che cosa triste.


Non è stato suicidio comunque. E' stato un mix troppo sperimentale e il fisico non ha retto.


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei sapere se la collega di HTA è brava a fare i pompini.


Non mi sarebbe di nessuna utilità saperlo, ma visto che siamo in tema gossip...perché no? :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma quante paranoie vi fate...


ok,chiudiamo il forum


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

:rotfl:mi son fatta prendere





free ha detto:


> che esagerazione, addirittura!
> c'è in giro un virus per caso??


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfà: quelli che lui sia un morto di figa (ma poi perchè morto di figa? Cioè, è uno che ci prova, capirai. E l'ha pure fatto davvero eh) lo sanno.* Lo sanno eccome. Altrimenti non è che domandavano A LEI cosa combina PROPRIO con LUI. Non è che lo ha tirato in mezzo LEI, lo hanno tirato in mezzo LORO. E Gesù.
> Senti: ad un certo punto devi cazzo ragionare razionalmente. RAZIONALMENTE vuol dire trarre delle conclusioni e scegliere la linea d'azione più sensata. Lui NON HA PERSO UN CAZZO, lei invece RISCHIAVA MOLTO DI PIU'*. Io mi auguro e spero che a) tuo marito continui a dormire (per te) e b) che non ti trovi mai a capo di un esercito per la salvezza della patria (per chiunque).


Ecco dire la stessa cosa in modo diverso.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

però mi sono pentita!


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche tra gli impiccioni ci sono gli ingenui, i furbi e le vipere.
> E poi non si ha pronte delle risposte, si improvvisa quello che al momento sembra più credibile in base a come l'impiccione ti ha fatto l'insinuazione.



hai ragione ma impiccioni restano, per cui vale spendere tante energie per dare da mangiare agli impiccioni?
diciamo basta impegnarsi il minimo, anche perchè più dici più sei a rischio che partano ulteriori tiritere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me se venissero a parlare di chi dice chi il primo al quale sputo in faccia è lo spione



In effetti vanno apposta da mia madre.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è stato suicidio comunque. E' stato un mix troppo sperimentale e il fisico non ha retto.


E' triste comunque.
E poi se si sperimenta con quella roba non è come avere un'emorragia per un'ulcera sconosciuta per un'aspirina.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però mi sono pentita!



:sbatti:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che per com'è il tuo paese funziona meglio non smentire.
> Oppure a te piace che la cosa resti nel vago.
> Che ne so?
> Dipende proprio con chi stai parlando.



Più che altro sono dei pipparoli e a me non frega niente.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> hai ragione ma impiccioni restano, per cui vale spendere tante energie per dare da mangiare agli impiccioni?
> diciamo basta impegnarsi il minimo, anche perchè più dici più sei a rischio che partano ulteriori tiritere


Ma questo va bene per te che hai normalmente un atteggiamento riservato.
Magari per un'altra essere muto di botto sarebbe più sospetto.
Insomma io non capisco perché accanirsi per una risposta data al lavoro su un pettegolezzo che le creerebbe problemi.
Io mi accanirei di più perché sta scema a 25 anni si scopa il collega e si tiene il fidanzato.


----------



## Palladiano (20 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti vanno apposta da mia madre.


cioè? vanno da lei a parlar male di te? 
non ci credo!


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo va bene per te che hai normalmente un atteggiamento riservato.
> Magari per un'altra essere muto di botto sarebbe più sospetto.
> *Insomma io non capisco perché accanirsi per una risposta data al lavoro su un pettegolezzo che le creerebbe problemi.
> Io mi accanirei di più perché sta scema a 25 anni si scopa il collega e si tiene il fidanzato.*


quoto.
aggiungo però che lei mica ha scritto qui, ci ha scritto hiking infastidito dal fatto che la negazione di lei lo abbia fatto passare per uno che non riesce a concludere. stop. parole sue, lo ha scritto lui nel suo primo post, mica altri.
non stiamo parlando di una che gli sta facendo passare un guaio ma di una che lo ha fatto passare per uno che non riesce a concludere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> cioè? vanno da lei a parlar male di te?
> non ci credo!



Vanno a chiederle se è vero che. Cose del genere. Esistono dicerie molto fantasiose sulla mia vita, a qualcuno piacerebbe avere conferme. Pipparoli.


----------



## Palladiano (20 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vanno a chiederle se è vero che. Cose del genere. Esistono dicerie molto fantasiose sulla mia vita, a qualcuno piacerebbe avere conferme. Pipparoli.


Ma roba da matti.


----------



## georgemary (20 Novembre 2014)

Anche a me non sembra la fine del.mondo.
La ragazza sara' stata presa alla sprovvista ed ha detto sempre se è vero la prima cosa che le è passata per la testa. Si sa che lui è un marpione per sua ammissione, lei essendo impegnata dice che la cosa non le interessa... Non è che lui fa cosi cattiva figura???
Lui puo' essere un gran figo , ma qualcuna che tiene al proprio rapporto esisterà pure...non penso che ci riesce con tutte, no???


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Anche a me non sembra la fine del.mondo.
> La ragazza sara' stata presa alla sprovvista ed ha detto sempre se è vero la prima cosa che le è passata per la testa. Si sa che lui è un marpione per sua ammissione, lei essendo impegnata dice che la cosa non le interessa... Non è che lui fa cosi cattiva figura???
> Lui puo' essere un gran figo , *ma qualcuna che tiene al proprio rapporto esisterà pure.*..non penso che ci riesce con tutte, no???


Insomma, dire che ci tiene al proprio rapporto mi sembra un controsenso, soprattutto dopo aver flirtato davanti a tutti ed essere stata a letto con un altro...

Il discorso è sempre quello, non fare qualcosa se non sei capace di sopportarne le conseguenze, o almeno fallo in gran segreto.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se qualcuno insinuasse che tu e il tuo amante siete stati amanti cosa diresti?
> A chiunque risponderesti alo stesso modo?
> Anche dire "ma figurati!" potrebbe risultare offensivo, sarebbe come dire che è inguardabile, se lo interpreti negativamente. A un'altra potresti rispondere "magari!"
> Io per tutelare uno mi sono data del cesso da sola, una volta.
> Dipende dalla persona con cui hai a che fare.


No non dipende da chi ho a che fare. 
"ma avete del bel tempo a pensare una cosa così"
"se pensate che vada a letto con tutti gli uomini con cui scherzo siete malati"
"ma magari, fossimo amanti, è anche un gran figo"
"questa mi mancava, ma me ne appioppate altri di amanti o l'unico e lui"ù
"vi ricordo che sono una donna felicemente impegnata"
Ogni frase finita ocn un sorriso
capiscono che mento. Pazienza! Tanto già sono convinti che ci trombo. Non cambia molto


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Ancora*

Non è una questione di giusto o sbagliato è una questione di forma.Una forma sabagliata secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfà: quelli che lui sia un morto di figa (ma poi perchè morto di figa? Cioè, è uno che ci prova, capirai. E l'ha pure fatto davvero eh) lo sanno. Lo sanno eccome. Altrimenti non è che domandavano A LEI cosa combina PROPRIO con LUI. Non è che lo ha tirato in mezzo LEI, lo hanno tirato in mezzo LORO. E Gesù.
> Senti: ad un certo punto devi cazzo ragionare razionalmente. RAZIONALMENTE vuol dire trarre delle conclusioni e scegliere la linea d'azione più sensata. Lui NON HA PERSO UN CAZZO, lei invece RISCHIAVA MOLTO DI PIU'. Io mi auguro e spero che a) tuo marito continui a dormire (per te) e b) che non ti trovi mai a capo di un esercito per la salvezza della patria (per chiunque).



tua moglie invece è sveglissima vero?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La questione è proprio questa: per te dire che uno ci prova e riceve un due di picche è come dire che è un morto di figa e che è pure cesso o che non sa cogliere i segnali per capire con chi provarci e chi no.
> Per me no.
> Per me accade che uno ci provi con una perché gli piace, non è che ci prova con tutte dai 18 agli 80 a tappeto, e che però la tizia non ci è stata.
> Non vedo come possa essere una risposta, tra le tante possibili, denigrante per lui.


ma anche per me vale questo
MA SE CI SEI ANDATA A LETTO non puoi considerarlo così
Oh ragazzi non mi spiego, va bene così


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> tua moglie invece è sveglissima vero?


Molto.


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non dipende da chi ho a che fare.
> "ma avete del bel tempo a pensare una cosa così"
> "se pensate che vada a letto con tutti gli uomini con cui scherzo siete malati"
> "ma magari, fossimo amanti, è anche un gran figo"
> ...


assolutamente d'accordo...in ogni rigo che hai scritto!
e mi pare una cosa così semplice, lineare, evidente che sinceramente sono basita da quante persone la pensano differentemente.
Si, perchè a mio avviso questo atteggiamento non era solo ciò che io e te ed oscuro avremmo avuto (e quindi atteso, da chi ci trombiamo...ma anche da chi frequentiamo come amicizie) solo perchè noi tre la pensiamo così soggettivamente, ma ti giuro, verametne ti assicuro, che ero fermamente convinta, che era OGGETTIVAMETNE l'atteggiamento più corretto, onesto, leale, sereno da avere nei confronti del prossimo (diavolo o santo che sia, a prescindere).
Ma ti guro, veramente!, non perchè la penso io così (ci sono tante altre cose che penso e che so essere 'sbagliate').
E scoprire che non è così per tante persone, (troppe secondo me!), mi ha fatto tanto tanto riflettere...tipo caduta dal pero, su come le mie convinzioni e sulla mia estrema fiducia che regalo al mondo sia sopravvalutata. 
Il tutto decisamente costruttivo.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

HTA ma la tipa alternata leccate alle palle con succhiate di glande oppure è monotematica ? 

E, cosa fondamentale, che denota la vera classe di una pompa ben fatta da una povera mestierante: il mignolo della mano che impugna il pannocchio, come lo tiene ?


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è una questione di giusto o sbagliato è una questione di forma.Una forma sabagliata secondo me.


si ma tanto è inutile...io ci ho impegato fiumi di parole credendo di non essere stata chiara...perchè ero troppo allibita, incredula...ma invece no! è che proprio abbiamo modi, forme appunto come dici tu, senso del rispetto a 360gradi, concezioni differenti.
E amen così.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Traccia*



Traccia ha detto:


> si ma tanto è inutile...io ci ho impegato fiumi di parole credendo di non essere stata chiara...perchè ero troppo allibita, incredula...ma invece no! è che proprio abbiamo modi, forme appunto come dici tu, senso del rispetto a 360gradi, concezioni differenti.
> E amen così.


SOno in crisi anche per questo...ho troppo rispetto per tutto e tutti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SOno in crisi anche per questo...*ho troppo rispetto per tutto e tutti*.



anch'io, è un grosso problema?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molto.



E si vede


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

Ma voialtri siete matti. Oh. Onestamente, ma che stracazzo c'entra il rispetto? Ma de che? E mica ho smerdato nessuno, cazzo, dicendo che uno (single e senza impegni) c'ha provato con me. E' pure vero peraltro. Quello che ovviamente NON E' VERO è che non ci sia stato qualcosa. Ma porca puttana a meno che non voglio farmi del male IO non è che posso dire che me lo sono trombato. Anche perchè NESSUNO DEI COLLEGHI CREDEREBBE AD ALTRO, VISTO CHE LORO SONO VENUTI A CHIEDEREMI DI LUI E DI ME. Dove sarebbe la mancanza di rispetto nei suoi confronti? Ma che cazzo state dicendo?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io, è un grosso problema?


Assolutamente si.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E si vede


Si vede che sono sveglio pure io, casomai.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voialtri siete matti. Oh. Onestamente, ma che stracazzo c'entra il rispetto? Ma de che? E mica ho smerdato nessuno, cazzo, dicendo che uno (single e senza impegni) c'ha provato con me. E' pure vero peraltro. Quello che ovviamente NON E' VERO è che non ci sia stato qualcosa. Ma porca puttana a meno che non voglio farmi del male IO non è che posso dire che me lo sono trombato. Anche perchè NESSUNO DEI COLLEGHI CREDEREBBE AD ALTRO, VISTO CHE LORO SONO VENUTI A CHIEDEREMI DI LUI E DI ME. Dove sarebbe la mancanza di rispetto nei suoi confronti? Ma che cazzo state dicendo?



Leggi da qualche parte che come risposta prevedevo "si ci sono andata a letto"
Ma la classe probabilmente non è della tipa
Perchè se anche tu risponderesti così non possiamo nemmeno parlare di inesperienza



farfalla ha detto:


> No non dipende da chi ho a che fare.
> "ma avete del bel tempo a pensare una cosa così"
> "se pensate che vada a letto con tutti gli uomini con cui scherzo siete malati"
> "ma magari, fossimo amanti, è anche un gran figo"
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

HTA. Ma ti slinguazza pure nell'infrachiappa ? 

Non dimenticarti di rispondere sulla cosa del mignolo, è importante.


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> HTA ma la tipa alternata leccate alle palle con succhiate di glande oppure è monotematica ?
> 
> E, cosa fondamentale, che denota la vera classe di una pompa ben fatta da una povera mestierante: il mignolo della mano che impugna il pannocchio, come lo tiene ?





Tubarao ha detto:


> HTA. Ma ti slinguazza pure nell'infrachiappa ?
> 
> Non dimenticarti di rispondere sulla cosa del mignolo, è importante.



Perché è importante sta cosa del mignolo?


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché è importante sta cosa del mignolo?


Poi ti spiego.


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Poi ti spiego.


Forse non dovevo domandare... :scared:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse non dovevo domandare... :scared:



 Ma no hai fatto bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggi da qualche parte che come risposta prevedevo "si ci sono andata a letto"
> Ma la classe probabilmente non è della tipa
> Perchè se anche tu risponderesti così non possiamo nemmeno parlare di inesperienza


Farfalla tutte quelle risposte una più preconfenzionata dell'altra lasciano davvero il tempo che trovano, nel senso che se qualcuno in ufficio viene da te a chiederti cosa fai con tizio il tempo in cui quelle risposte potevano andare forse bene è passato da un pezzo. Questo lasciando perdere tutti i discorsi su quanto sei stata sciocca a ridurti così, che è un altro paio di maniche. 
Ma per risponderti: io, se putacaso e per assurdo mi fossi trovato a farmi sgamare come un allocco in ufficio mentre ho una storia con una ragazza che è single e una rappresentenza dei colleghi fosse venuta a chiedermi che fai con quella probabilmente avrei risposto una roba tipo "nulla ma è chiaramente attratta da me". Buttandola in caciara, magari. Questo, ripeto, PER ASSURDO perchè io in situazioni così non mi ci metto. Adesso, se qualche sveglione magari vorrà dirmi che le ho mancato di rispetto dicendo che è attratta da me fatevi avanti che ci facciamo quattro risate.


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voialtri siete matti. Oh. Onestamente, ma che stracazzo c'entra il rispetto? Ma de che? E mica ho smerdato nessuno, cazzo, dicendo che uno (single e senza impegni) c'ha provato con me. E' pure vero peraltro. Quello che ovviamente NON E' VERO è che non ci sia stato qualcosa. Ma porca puttana a meno che non voglio farmi del male IO non è che posso dire che me lo sono trombato. Anche perchè NESSUNO DEI COLLEGHI CREDEREBBE AD ALTRO, VISTO CHE LORO SONO VENUTI A CHIEDEREMI DI LUI E DI ME. Dove sarebbe la mancanza di rispetto nei suoi confronti? Ma che cazzo state dicendo?



:facepalm:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfalla tutte quelle risposte una più preconfenzionata dell'altra lasciano davvero il tempo che trovano, nel senso che se qualcuno in ufficio viene da te a chiederti cosa fai con tizio il tempo in cui quelle risposte potevano andare forse bene è passato da un pezzo. Questo lasciando perdere tutti i discorsi su quanto sei stata sciocca a ridurti così, che è un altro paio di maniche.
> Ma per risponderti: io, se putacaso e per assurdo mi fossi trovato a farmi sgamare come un allocco in ufficio mentre ho una storia con una ragazza che è single e una rappresentenza dei colleghi fosse venuta a chiedermi che fai con quella probabilmente avrei risposto una roba tipo "nulla ma è chiaramente attratta da me". Buttandola in caciara, magari. Questo, ripeto, PER ASSURDO perchè io in situazioni così non mi ci metto. Adesso, se qualche sveglione magari vorrà dirmi che le ho mancato di rispetto dicendo che è attratta da me fatevi avanti che ci facciamo quattro risate.


Che combinate tu e Minerva in privato ? 
Non me la raccontate giusta.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma va fan culo va
> Di cuore proprio


Tu e Spider per me inciuciate di brutto.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu e Spider per me inciuciate di brutto.



Certo infatti era una finta quella di domandarmi dei miei bocchini. Li conosce fin troppo bene



PS: meno male che esisti. Spesso ti picchierei, ma almeno sai sempre quando è il momento di farmi sorridere


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfalla tutte quelle risposte una più preconfenzionata dell'altra lasciano davvero il tempo che trovano, nel senso che se qualcuno in ufficio viene da te a chiederti cosa fai con tizio il tempo in cui quelle risposte potevano andare forse bene è passato da un pezzo. Questo lasciando perdere tutti i discorsi su quanto sei stata sciocca a ridurti così, che è un altro paio di maniche.
> Ma per risponderti: io, se putacaso e per assurdo mi fossi trovato a farmi sgamare come un allocco in ufficio mentre ho una storia con una ragazza che è single e una rappresentenza dei colleghi fosse venuta a chiedermi che fai con quella probabilmente avrei risposto una roba tipo "nulla ma è chiaramente attratta da me". Buttandola in caciara, magari. Questo, ripeto, PER ASSURDO perchè io in situazioni così non mi ci metto. Adesso, se qualche sveglione magari vorrà dirmi che le ho mancato di rispetto dicendo che è attratta da me fatevi avanti che ci facciamo quattro risate.


sai cosa c'è?
il nocciolo di tutto è la reazione di hiking.
ora: a te, brunetta e tutti quanti potrà anche non essere sembrato un gesto offensibo o denigrante, ma la percezione di chi lo ha subito (hiking) non è stata così, tanto che 1.ci ha aperto un 3d, 2.ha addirittura meditato vendetta.
e questo è un dato difatto.
se lui è stato ferito dalla frase, per lui è stata una mancanza dirispetto e scomoda (e lo sarebbe stata anche per me).

ora hiking può essere tutto ciò che volete, a torto o ragione, ma una cosa resta: è stato ferito, magari anche solo il suo orgoglio, da quelle parole. Ergo: lei ha fatto pipì fuori dal vasetto e non ha avuto la delicatezza/rispetto/accortezza/sensibilità di pensare anche a lui (se ci trombi un minimo di accortezza/bene per quella persona dovresti provarla, no? non è un passante casuale sul corridoio dell'ufficio) e se ciò che stava dicendo avrebbe potuto ferirlo.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Certo infatti era una finta quella di domandarmi dei miei bocchini. Li conosce fin troppo bene*
> 
> 
> 
> PS: meno male che esisti. Spesso ti picchierei, ma almeno sai sempre quando è il momento di farmi sorridere


Si era capito.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2014)

Ma in tutto questo Hiking si è rifatto vivo o è scomparso? :singleeye:


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io voglio conoscerle!


Azz perversioni con tette e pisello!


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma no hai fatto bene.



pure io so curiosa sulla storia del mignolo! mi giunge nuova questa!! voglio capire!! 
dai! dicci dicci
spiega per bene


----------



## drusilla (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> pure io so curiosa sulla storia del mignolo! mi giunge nuova questa!! voglio capire!!
> dai! dicci dicci
> spiega per bene


adesso che vi siete fatte avanti qualcuna mi aggiungo timidamente anche io...


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si era capito.


ah! in attesa di conoscere il ruolo del mignolo nell'impugnatura, avevo una domanda:
ma gli anelli fanno male? bisogna toglierli vè? o possono anche piacere?


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ah! in attesa di conoscere il ruolo del mignolo nell'impugnatura, avevo una domanda:
> ma gli anelli fanno male? bisogna toglierli vè? o possono anche piacere?


Prova le palline....


----------



## rewindmee (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ah! in attesa di conoscere il ruolo del mignolo nell'impugnatura, avevo una domanda:
> ma gli anelli fanno male? bisogna toglierli vè? o possono anche piacere?


Si fanno il piercing apposta, ti preoccupi degli anelli?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*A*



Traccia ha detto:


> ah! in attesa di conoscere il ruolo del mignolo nell'impugnatura, avevo una domanda:
> ma gli anelli fanno male? bisogna toglierli vè? o possono anche piacere?


A me piacciono.Traccia di dove sei?


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> adesso che vi siete fatte avanti qualcuna mi aggiungo timidamente anche io...


brava Drusilla, se non approfittiamo del forum per spillare queste nozioni vitali ai forumisti, che ci stiamo a fare? 
ahahahah
sto mignolo proprio mi incuriosisce,
ma poi c'è anche da capire se è una cosa solo afferente a tubarao o se è generale
perchè se è del singolo lascia il tempo che trova, ma sempre cultura ahahahah 
ma procediamo per gradi 
aspettiamo descrizione dettagliata di tubarao


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

*@tuba*

dai retta a questa scema, fatti pagare le consulenze


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sai cosa c'è?
> il nocciolo di tutto è la reazione di hiking.
> ora: a te, brunetta e tutti quanti potrà anche non essere sembrato un gesto offensibo o denigrante, ma la percezione di chi lo ha subito (hiking) non è stata così, tanto che 1.ci ha aperto un 3d, 2.ha addirittura meditato vendetta.
> e questo è un dato difatto.
> ...


A parte che alla fine mi pare d'aver capito che intendesse fare quello che gli suggerivo io, cioè tipo che cazzo ti frega soprattutto se vuoi ritrombartela, ma se uno è scemo e non capisce/ci rimane male/sailcazzo non è che me ne posso fare carico IO, soprattutto se per proteggere la sua scemenza poi quella che ci rimette casomai sarei sempre IO. Oh.


----------



## drusilla (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> brava Drusilla, se non approfittiamo del forum per spillare queste nozioni vitali ai forumisti, che ci stiamo a fare?
> ahahahah
> sto mignolo proprio mi incuriosisce,
> ma poi c'è anche da capire se è una cosa solo afferente a tubarao o se è generale
> ...


la cultura è sempre utile, io più che nei singoli credo nelle categorie, così se ci si trova con uno di quella categoria, ci si può attingere agli appunti teorici in attesa di passare al esame orale ecco


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> la cultura è sempre utile, *io più che nei singoli credo nelle categorie*, così se ci si trova con uno di quella categoria, ci si può attingere agli appunti teorici in attesa di passare al esame orale ecco


Male.


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piacciono.Traccia di dove sei?





rewindmee ha detto:


> Si fanno il piercing apposta, ti preoccupi degli anelli?



maddaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
allora li lascio!!! 


altri pareri?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che alla fine mi pare d'aver capito che intendesse fare quello che gli suggerivo io, cioè tipo che cazzo ti frega soprattutto se vuoi ritrombartela, ma se uno è scemo e non capisce/ci rimane male/sailcazzo non è che me ne posso fare carico IO, soprattutto se per proteggere la sua scemenza poi quella che ci rimette casomai sarei sempre IO. Oh.


Ma io mi domando come tu possa volerti ritrombare una cretina simile
Questo proprio non capisco
Ma non vi cadono i maroni
Cazzo e poi parliamo di morti di figa




Ariscusate non gira proprio


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> maddaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> allora li lascio!!!
> 
> 
> altri pareri?


A me non danno fastidio ma neanche ci vado particolarmente pazzo.


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Prova le palline....


cioè?
io conosco (le ho prese ad amstedam ) quelle per la ginnastica femminile, gli uomini non c'entrano niente. 
tu a quali ti riferisci? spiegati meglio
se poi stai a cazzarà allora ok, non ho colto la battuta


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io mi domando come tu possa volerti ritrombare una cretina simile
> Questo proprio non capisco
> Ma non vi cadono i maroni
> Cazzo e poi parliamo di morti di figa
> ...


Io? Si parlava di Hiking. Nello specifico io consigliavo lui al fine di quello che voleva LUI, e lui voleva trombarsela ancora sta tizia.


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me non danno fastidio ma neanche ci vado particolarmente pazzo.


uhm


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Si parlava di Hiking. Nello specifico io consigliavo lui al fine di quello che voleva LUI, e lui voleva trombarsela ancora sta tizia.



il tu era generico, scusa (2)


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma io mi domando come tu possa volerti ritrombare una cretina simile*
> Questo proprio non capisco
> Ma non vi cadono i maroni
> Cazzo e poi parliamo di morti di figa
> ...


perché non frega nulla nemmeno a lui, il quale, come ha ammesso, è solo scoglionato di passare per uno che non quaglia.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> perché non frega nulla nemmeno a lui, il quale, come ha ammesso, è solo scoglionato di passare per uno che non quaglia.


boh 
rinuncio


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> la cultura è sempre utile, io più che nei singoli credo nelle categorie, così se ci si trova con uno di quella categoria, ci si può attingere agli appunti teorici in attesa di passare al esame orale ecco


oddio, io no, non ho categorie...forse sarà perchè mi piace sempre più o meno la stessa 'tipologia' di uomo a letto...con altri con cui non mi ci prendo è difficile che vada avanti...è tutta una questione di danza...dobbiamo ballare la stessa musica...o cmq ci devono essere margini su cui poter 'lavorare'...e trovare quella affine non è facile...soprattutto considerando le mille variabili e filtri precedenti (estetica,carattere, affinità...gnapossofa) ma se la becchi non la molli facilmente.,..tipo calamita...ahahahahah anche semplicemente solo per quello...
mi sono durati molto di più rapporti dove ero affine a letto che quelle caratterialmente... assolutamente senza ombra di dubbio. Anche se poi effettivamente fuori non sapevi quasi che dirti però per me quell'ambito è fondamentale sopra ogni cosa. Col tipo che alla fine bazzico tra mille casini da febbraio se non ci fosse stata questa affinità suprema, con tutti gli altri problemi che ci sono, da mo che saremmo evaporati. Ed invece siamo ancora qui. Mo stasera gli chiedo degli anelli va! davo sempre per scontato che facessero male che li ho sempre tolti. Invece qua scopro che è soggettiva la cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> uhm


Cioè?


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

La storia del mignolo è una fissa con una storia divertente dietro.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

io come palline sono rimasta alle tic tac degli anni ottanta o novanta


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

o era prima
quando hanno inventatola plastica?


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La storia del mignolo è una fissa con una storia divertente dietro.


ufff
dai parla
anche se mi viene il sospetto che sia una fissa solo tua, quindi non un dato universale da poter prendere in considerazione...o si? dai capiamo! illuminami!!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

ma questa delicatissima storia èavvenuta in ufficio o nel giardino dei jezzemani


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


nulla, che hai spostato la statistica
già mi stavo esaltando che era una cosa figa 
ed invece poi puff, si ritorna alla terraferma


----------



## rewindmee (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> maddaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> allora li lascio!!!


Ma perchè li togli apposta?


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2014)

Eh scusate...
ma creare un altro thread no?? :singleeye:

Mi aspetto filippiche su come o meno rispondere agli impiccioni, e invece leggo di mignoli e palline.

Mi sento peggio di Ryoga.


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh scusate...
> ma creare un altro thread no?? :singleeye:
> 
> Mi aspetto filippiche su come o meno rispondere agli impiccioni, e invece leggo di mignoli e palline.
> ...


Io lo dissi "ma la gente non ha un cazzo da fare?" in riferimento ai colleghi di HTA ma poi mi e' stato risposto che e' un 3d stimolante riguardo agli aspetti del tradimento


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

agli impiccioni non si risponde


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io lo dissi "ma la gente non ha un cazzo da fare?" in riferimento ai colleghi di HTA ma poi mi e' stato risposto che e' un 3d stimolante riguardo agli aspetti del tradimento



Sto in attesa di spunti


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> agli impiccioni non si risponde


Giusto.
Anche il silenzio dice molte cose, in fondo.
Ma neanche poi tanto in fondo.


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma perchè li togli apposta?


perchè ho paura di fare male, son sempre di argento massicci i miei anelli, mica semplici rotelline morbide


----------



## rewindmee (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> perchè ho paura di fare male, son sempre di argento massicci i miei anelli, mica semplici rotelline morbide


A meno che non hanno le punte... anzi, pure se hanno le punte :rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh scusate...
> ma creare un altro thread no?? :singleeye:
> 
> Mi aspetto filippiche su come o meno rispondere agli impiccioni, e invece leggo di mignoli e palline.
> ...


corretto, hai ragione, scusa
Tubarao apri il nuovo 3d dove dai dettagliata spiegazione del mignolo
te tocca


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2014)

*?*

sono state scritte 80 pagine per una questione legata ad una tipa che afferma di non essere andata a letto con un collega e questo collega si è incazzato perchè lei non ha confessato alla platea di esserci andata.

mah!


----------



## georgemary (20 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Insomma, dire che ci tiene al proprio rapporto mi sembra un controsenso, soprattutto dopo aver flirtato davanti a tutti ed essere stata a letto con un altro...
> 
> Il discorso è sempre quello, non fare qualcosa se non sei capace di sopportarne le conseguenze, o almeno fallo in gran segreto.


mi hai frainteso.

Volevo dire che non mi sembra la sua versione il dare a lui del morto di figa, come è stato detto più volte qui sul forum.
Voglio dire lui ci proverà pure con qualcuna impegnata e qualcuna non ci starà, la versione della ragazza è questa.
E' impegnata, sa che lui passa per playboy, dice semplicemente "ci ha provato, io non ci sono stata", non ha detto "mi fa schifo. E' un pezzente" e via dicendo, che poi siamo lì non credo molto ai discorsi riportati.
Io propendo per JB, non capisco tutta sta collera di farfalla.
E sono basita di essere d'accordo con JB! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2014)

Ovviamente non ho letto tutto ma alla fine che fa?
Dice che se la è zompata o abbozza come saggiamente ha suggerito JB?


Che poi. Pensiero personalissimo.
C è da aver paura di un traditore che se la canta .
Ma anche di una che si fa sgamare in tempo zero.

Non ci sono più i fedifraghi di una volta.
:blu:


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> mi hai frainteso.
> 
> Volevo dire che non mi sembra la sua versione il dare a lui del morto di figa, come è stato detto più volte qui sul forum.
> Voglio dire lui ci proverà pure con qualcuna impegnata e qualcuna non ci starà, la versione della ragazza è questa.
> ...


Susa allora... mi faccio un facepalm da sola:  :facepalm:


----------



## disincantata (20 Novembre 2014)

Ciao Tebe carissima.  Come stai?:up:


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Novembre 2014)

Minchia Tebe! Come te la passi!


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sono state scritte 80 pagine per una questione legata ad una tipa che afferma di non essere andata a letto con un collega e questo collega si è incazzato perchè lei non ha confessato alla platea di esserci andata.
> 
> mah!


Ma no, micio.

Nelle ultime dieci si parlava anche di mignoli, palline ed anelli.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma no,* micio.
> *
> Nelle ultime dieci si parlava anche di mignoli, palline ed anelli.


Signor Gas
Stiamo calmi con le confidenze


E 2


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Signor Gas
> Stiamo calmi con le confidenze
> 
> 
> E 2


:triste:
cerco solo di essere amichevole col Signor Gas..

Alla 3 sono bannata??


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Lostris ha detto:


> :triste:
> cerco solo di essere amichevole col Signor Gas..
> 
> Alla 3 sono bannata??


Promossa a vice admin. Sarò io a darti direttamente i poteri


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Lostris ha detto:


> :triste:
> cerco solo di essere amichevole col Signor Gas..
> 
> Alla 3 sono bannata??


Si. Essendo la first lady ho le mie buone conoscenze



Tubarao ha detto:


> Promossa a vice admin. Sarò io a darti direttamente i poteri


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Promossa a vice admin. Sarò io a darti direttamente i poteri


ho capito che ogni scusa è bona pur di glissare l'argomento mignolo
te metti persino a fa le risse
ma non demordo
attendo con ansia, qui o altrove 3d, fai tu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ho capito che ogni scusa è bona pur di glissare l'argomento mignolo
> te metti persino a fa le risse
> ma non demordo
> attendo con ansia, qui o altrove 3d, fai tu


ma tu non eri un'esperta in materia?
a proposito di racconti, ricordo una tua dissertazione niente male sull'arte in questione


edit. ma non era deragliata anche questa parte?


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu non eri un'esperta in materia?
> a proposito di racconti, ricordo una tua dissertazione niente male sull'arte in questione
> 
> 
> edit. ma non era deragliata anche questa parte?


ma appunto!!! proprio perchè sono una superesperta in materia, sono caduta dal pero sull'argomento "ruolo del mignolo nell'impugnatura" in quanto a me totalmente sconosciuto!!! mi giunge del tutto nuova ohibò! e sono sempre pronta a corsi di aggiornamento, non di finisce mai di imparare.

(ma visto come Tubarao traccheggia, secondo me è una emerita caxxata ...ops!)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma appunto!!! proprio perchè sono una superesperta in materia, sono caduta dal pero sull'argomento "ruolo del mignolo nell'impugnatura" in quanto a me totalmente sconosciuto!!! mi giunge del tutto nuova ohibò! e sono sempre pronta a corsi di aggiornamento, non di finisce mai di imparare.
> 
> (ma visto come Tubarao traccheggia, secondo me* è una emerita caxxata* ...ops!)



po esse


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao parla sempre di vita vera, come il giornale.


----------



## rewindmee (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> (ma visto come Tubarao traccheggia, secondo me è una emerita caxxata ...ops!)


Secondo me era un dotto perculamento del Tuba nei confronti del vezzo di alzare il mignolo quando si beve il caffè


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tubarao parla sempre di vita vera, come il giornale.



si certo ma io volevo avere nozioni sul mignolo e invece sarà una pura eccezione di un fatto eccezionale
ergo, non ho nulla di nuovo da imparare ahimè sul tema
forse la storia degli anelli che cmq sperimenterò quanto prima, ma anche quella è soggettiva, io volevo sapere cose oggettive o qualche segreto segretoso
pensavo il mignolo lo fosse...
vabbè
pazienza 
me ne farò una ragione


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo va bene per te che hai normalmente un atteggiamento riservato.
> Magari per un'altra essere muto di botto sarebbe più sospetto.
> Insomma io non capisco perché accanirsi per una risposta data al lavoro su un pettegolezzo che le creerebbe problemi.
> Io mi accanirei di più perché sta scema a 25 anni si scopa il collega e si tiene il fidanzato.


ma infatti secondo me lei ha risposto nella norma, ammesso che abbia veramente risposto così, qui si sta parlando di cose riportate, cioè di testimonianze de relato, che hanno rilevanza probatoria attenuata o addirittura nulla

che poi gli impiccioni qualunque di solito fanno pure sorridere, se ne inventano di tutti i colori!
invece gli impiccioni che secondo me possono diventare veramente deleteri sono i familiari:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Secondo me era un dotto perculamento del Tuba nei confronti del vezzo di alzare il mignolo quando si beve il caffè


Ma infatti. C'era questa che aveva il vezzo di tenere il mignolo dritto mentre lo impugnava. Cosa che immagino anche alquanto scomoda. C'era anche da dire che era il portiere di una squadra di pallanuoto femminile e aveva due mani che se le metteva in alto prendeva Capodistria e probabilmente ha dovuto fare di necessità virtù. Anche se con me non ne aveva bisogno


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

scusa ma perché il dito mignolo non fa parte del deragliamento?





Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti. C'era questa che aveva il vezzo di tenere il mignolo dritto mentre lo impugnava. Cosa che immagino anche alquanto scomoda. C'era anche da dire che era il portiere di una squadra di pallanuoto femminile e aveva due mani che se le metteva in alto prendeva Capodistria e probabilmente ha dovuto fare di necessità virtù.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma perché il dito mignolo non fa parte del deragliamento?



già chiesto


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma perché il dito mignolo non fa parte del deragliamento?


Forse perché ho fatto in tempo ad attaccarmi all'ultimo vagone del tram che non deragliava.

In parole povere: io scrivevo e perplessao deragliva.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

più che altro mi spiaceva che almodovar non valesse il mignolo della pallanuotista 





Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse perché ho fatto in tempo ad attaccarmi all'ultimo vagone del tram che non deragliava.
> 
> In parole povere: io scrivevo e perplessao deragliva.


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti. C'era questa che aveva il vezzo di tenere il mignolo dritto mentre lo impugnava. Cosa che immagino anche alquanto scomoda. C'era anche da dire che era il portiere di una squadra di pallanuoto femminile e aveva due mani che se le metteva in alto prendeva Capodistria e probabilmente ha dovuto fare di necessità virtù.


 simpatico aneddoto
ma non ho imparato nulla di nuovo...del resto...potrei fare da docente! 
ahahahhahahah

ahò sto a scherzààààààààààà


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> simpatico aneddoto
> ma non ho imparato nulla di nuovo...del resto...potrei fare da docente!
> ahahahhahahah
> 
> ahò sto a scherzààààààààààà


Sborona.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Si*

Vabbè ma sto 3d sta perdendo di esplosività-


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> simpatico aneddoto
> ma non ho imparato nulla di nuovo...del resto...potrei fare da docente!
> ahahahhahahah
> 
> ahò sto a scherzààààààààààà


La sponda rovesciata  Ce l'hai ?


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

deragliva?:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ma sto 3d sta perdendo di esplosività-


te ne sei accorto pure tu?
qui parlano dei mignoli, la degli anelli, ma tu li hai mai conosciuti dei provinciali più del cazzo di questi?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse perché ho fatto in tempo ad attaccarmi all'ultimo vagone del tram che non deragliava.
> 
> In parole povere: io scrivevo e perplessao deragliva.


Ma che sta succedendo, mi so persa un treno? Sono alla stazione e se si quale? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Ma*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> te ne sei accorto pure tu?
> qui parlano dei mignoli, la degli anelli, ma tu li hai mai conosciuti dei provinciali più del cazzo di questi?


Scendiamo troppo nel dettaglio.Anelli?mignoli?ma sti cazzi,credo che sia più adrenalinico un "anal impact" al primo incontro,la sensazione del dente sulla cappella,una bella spruzzata nell'occhio,ceffoni sul culo,qui dentro sono carenti di "aspetti carnali"!Non voglio fare il professore ogni volta,ma questo senso di pudicizia mi ha veramente dissociato i coglioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scendiamo troppo nel dettaglio.Anelli?mignoli?ma sti cazzi,credo che sia più adrenalinico un *"anal impact" *al primo incontro,la *sensazione del dente sulla cappella*,una bella spruzzata nell'occhio,*ceffoni sul culo*,qui dentro sono carenti di "*aspetti carnali*"!Non voglio fare il professore ogni volta,ma questo senso di pudicizia mi ha veramente dissociato i coglioni.



allora dillo che sei il fratello oscuro di almodovar


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scendiamo troppo nel dettaglio.Anelli?mignoli?ma sti cazzi,credo che sia più adrenalinico un "anal impact" al primo incontro,la sensazione del dente sulla cappella,una bella spruzzata nell'occhio,ceffoni sul culo,qui dentro sono carenti di "aspetti carnali"!Non voglio fare il professore ogni volta,ma questo senso di pudicizia mi ha veramente dissociato i coglioni.


La schizzata nell'occhio mi mancava :carneval:


----------



## drusilla (20 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora dillo che sei il fratello oscuro di almodovar


Bel titolo per un film: El hermano oscuro[emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

lo scroto dissociato al massimo lo tratta luciano onder


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La sponda rovesciata  Ce l'hai ?


Ce l'hai nel repertorio intendo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bel titolo per un film: El hermano oscuro[emoji16] [emoji16]



veramente!


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La sponda rovesciata  Ce l'hai ?


nooooooooooooooooooo
illuminami 
sono una pivella in realtà
faccio pure i rigatoni


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> nooooooooooooooooooo
> illuminami
> sono una pivella in realtà
> faccio pure i rigatoni


So docente. So docente........


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> So docente. So docente........


de teoria o de pratica?
ahahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> de teoria o de pratica?
> ahahahahahah


No. Stavo facendo il verso a te. So docente So docente......e poi, me cadi alla prima domanda


----------



## drusilla (20 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> veramente!


Scriviamo una sceneggiatura? Di episodi Tuba ci ha dato tanti: anziana alla fermata del metro, Francesca... Oscuro vaga desolato in cerca del Santo Graal, profeta inascoltato, mentre Fata e lo strap on devono assolutamente esserci, e anche Minerva che io vedo come Charlotte Rampling[emoji2]


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Stavo facendo il verso a te. So docente So docente......e poi, me cadi alla prima domanda


aaaaaaaaaaaah ma forse ho capito cosa essere 'sponda rovesciata' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
se è quello che ho capito io, la risposta è
AVOJA
l'a b c proprio

poi nin so te cosa intendevi
si si, so docente so docente


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Scriviamo una sceneggiatura? Di episodi Tuba ci ha dato tanti: anziana alla fermata del metro, Francesca... Oscuro vaga desolato in cerca del Santo Graal, profeta inascoltato, mentre Fata e lo strap on devono assolutamente esserci, e anche Minerva che io vedo come Charlotte Rampling[emoji2]


mi auguro non com'è ora:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora dillo che sei il fratello oscuro di almodovar


Adesso mi incazzo!Chi è almodovar?un coglione super publicizzato e null'altro.Film erotici?e dove cazzo è l'erotismo?l'erotismo vero erano i film trash italiani anni 80,con la fenech che ti faceva venire il pisello in gola,quelli con vitali e montagnani,ma di cosa cazzo parliamo?erotismo?non si vede mai un inculata fatta bene,uno schiaffo cor cazzo,mai un minimo di poesia,un orgasmo strillato,un morso a sangue su un coglione ma che cazzo e dai.Filmini provinciali di paese, quasi amatoriali,avete mai visto uno sputo in culo?ma dovete farmi per forza incazzare?è che questo è un paese del cazzo,fatto di provinciali del cazzo,che non capiscono un cazzo,fatelo fare a me un film,sbanco le sale.....,sceneggiatura e dialoghi,amplessi anali,ampolle anali devastate,corpi cavernosi esautorati,ma che cazzo ne sapete voi?


----------



## drusilla (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro non com'è ora:unhappy:


Anch'io non sono ancora com'è adesso Susan Sarandon[emoji16]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> *Scriviamo una sceneggiatura? *Di episodi Tuba ci ha dato tanti: anziana alla fermata del metro, Francesca... Oscuro vaga desolato in cerca del Santo Graal, profeta inascoltato, mentre Fata e lo strap on devono assolutamente esserci, e anche *Minerva che io vedo come Charlotte Rampling*[emoji2]


fantastica idea 
charlotte rampling (minerva)
monica bellucci (drusilla)

danny trejo (chiara)


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fantastica idea
> charlotte rampling (minerva)
> monica bellucci (drusilla)
> 
> danny trejo (chiara)


Danny trejo?


----------



## drusilla (20 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fantastica idea
> charlotte rampling (minerva)
> monica bellucci (drusilla)
> 
> danny trejo (chiara)


Bellucci magari[emoji16] la mezzogiorno pero con la mia voce


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> aaaaaaaaaaaah ma forse ho capito cosa essere 'sponda rovesciata' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *se è quello che ho capito io, la risposta è
> AVOJA*
> l'a b c proprio
> ...


Se AVOJA. Sentimo dai


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Ma*



drusilla ha detto:


> Bellucci magari[emoji16] la mezzogiorno pero con la mia voce


La bellucci?vede un cazzo fatto bene si mette a piangere....ma dai.Ci vuole eva grimaldi,ci vogliono attrici carnali,quelle che sanno sgonfiare cappelle,che ai cazzi hanno dato sempre del tu...la bellucci?e che ci faccio con la bellucci?


----------



## drusilla (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La bellucci?vede un cazzo fatto bene si mette a piangere....ma dai.Ci vuole eva grimaldi,ci vogliono attrici carnali,quelle che sanno sgonfiare cappelle,che ai cazzi hanno dato sempre del tu...la bellucci?e che ci faccio con la bellucci?


Debora Caprioglio che è simpatica dai!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Danny trejo?


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se AVOJA. Sentimo dai


so timida


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Ma*



drusilla ha detto:


> Debora Caprioglio che è simpatica dai!



E che ci faccio con la simpatia?la gente vuole il sesso violento,vuole il sangue,vuole vedere inculate traumatiche,vuole vedere quello che spesso a casa non può avere.La gente va scandalizzata,va colpità,le mie attrici devono essere donne senza scrupoli,devono ammaccare cappelle,sbranare cazzi davanti un obbiettivo,devono chiavare l'anima dello spettttore,vabbè ragazzi siamo alle solite...lasciamo stare che mi incazzo.MA porca troia è possibile mai che in un film erotico non si vede mai una traumatica inculata a secco o con sputo?ma è POSSIBILE MAI?


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> so timida


Una timida non può essere una gran praticante. 

La fellatio, è improvvisazione. E' lotta. E': Mo te faccio vedè chi comanda qui dentro.
E' mascara che cola dagli occhi. Sono unghie che artigliano il culo di lui per spingerlo ancora di pù.......


E tu me te ne esci con un: So tmida........

Gnaaafaccio......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che ci faccio con la simpatia?la gente vuole il sesso violento,vuole il sangue,vuole vedere inculate traumatiche,vuole vedere quello che spesso a casa non può avere.La gente va scandalizzata,va colpità,*le mie attrici devono essere donne senza scrupoli,devono ammaccare cappelle,sbranare cazzi davanti un obbiettivo,devono chiavare l'anima dello spettttore*,vabbè ragazzi siamo alle solite...lasciamo stare che mi incazzo.MA porca troia è possibile mai che in un film erotico non si vede mai una traumatica inculata a secco o con sputo?ma è POSSIBILE MAI?


smettila di blaterare a vanvera e  indici un casting, stramaledettissima testa di cazzo

la lista di cosa cerchi già l'hai fatta
sentiamo il cachet per cui dovrei applicarmi


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*ECCOLO*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Una timida non può essere una gran praticante.
> 
> La fellatio, è improvvisazione. E' lotta. E': Mo te faccio vedè chi comanda qui dentro.
> E' mascara che cola dagli occhi. Sono unghie che artigliano il culo di lui per spingerlo ancora di pù.......
> ...



ECCOLO QUESTA ' ARTE CAZZO!Eccolo quello che vuole lo spettatore lacrime di sangue che sgorgano a spruzzo da uno sfintere sfranto,ECCOLO.Eccolo il mascare miscelato a sperma che scende giuù dopo una bella e violenta spruzzata facciale in primo piano...e la GENTE CHE SE NE VIENE IN SALA...cazzo ECCOLO porca di quella puttana.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> smettila di blaterare a vanvera e  indici un casting, stramaledettissima testa di cazzo
> 
> la lista di cosa cerchi già l'hai fatta
> sentiamo il cachet per cui dovrei applicarmi


A te firmerei un assegno in bianco,GIURO.Metti tu la cifra,come aiuto regista TUBA è PERFETTO.Scene anali attive violente?FATA E LECTER!Scene anali passive?SPIDER !Attrici?FANTASTICA,NICKA,CLEM.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> View attachment 9513


Perché ti vuoi punire così ?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché ti vuoi punire così ?


Mi fai da aiuto regista?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fai da aiuto regista?


Si ok è un ruolo che può piacermi


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ok è un ruolo che può piacermi


Tu sempre vicino a me,con te sarei educato e delicato ci mancherebbe.GIURO.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sempre vicino a me,con te sarei educato e delicato ci mancherebbe.GIURO.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché ti vuoi punire così ?



ma quella è la mia anima, non il mio aspetto


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Pensavo*

Cosa sarebbe sta merda di forum senza la mia arte?i miei spunti?la mia cultura?le mie riflessioni?le mie osservazioni?il mio sapere?il mio candore?il mio carisma?i miei ideali?un deserto di miopia prospettica,e poco altro....!


----------



## Nicka (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te firmerei un assegno in bianco,GIURO.Metti tu la cifra,come aiuto regista TUBA è PERFETTO.Scene anali attive violente?FATA E LECTER!Scene anali passive?SPIDER !Attrici?FANTASTICA,NICKA,CLEM.


Io attrice?! Ma se son timida...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te firmerei un assegno in bianco,GIURO.Metti tu la cifra,come aiuto regista TUBA è PERFETTO.Scene anali attive violente?FATA E LECTER!Scene anali passive?SPIDER !Attrici?FANTASTICA,NICKA,CLEM.


con queste premesse, con te dietro la macchina da presa, e con una garanzia come LECTER  facciamo eplodere il botteghino


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma quella è la mia anima, non il mio aspetto


Trucida


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io attrice?! Ma se son timida...


Bocca mia taci 

Edit: Mejo che spiego và: Timida un par di palle.....non eri tu quella che da qualche parte ha descritto per filo e per segno come usare i piedi in un certo modo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io attrice?! Ma se son timida...



se se se


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Appunto*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io attrice?! Ma se son timida...


Non c'è cosa migliore di una timida che SMONTA UN FAMELICO CAZZO A COLPI DI CULO.Cazzo e fidati no?sono o non sono un genio?


----------



## Nicka (20 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La schizzata nell'occhio mi mancava :carneval:


Brucia! 
Con le lenti è un dramma vero...da allora ho sempre e solo usato l'occhiale, almeno para un po'! 
Altrimenti vado alla cieca...ma da vicino vedo bene!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Brucia!
> Con le lenti è un dramma vero...da allora ho sempre e solo usato l'occhiale, almeno para un po'!
> Altrimenti vado alla cieca...ma da vicino vedo bene!



o al limite pari con i gomiti :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> o al limite pari con i gomiti :rotfl:


Io ancora ci penso!!


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Brucia!
> Con le lenti è un dramma vero...da allora ho sempre e solo usato l'occhiale, almeno para un po'!
> Altrimenti vado alla cieca...ma da vicino vedo bene!


Ecco. L'occhiale.  L'accessorio che entra in scena  E tu saresti timida ???

Comunque. Mi avete stancato. Stacco. Cià.


----------



## Nicka (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bocca mia taci
> 
> Edit: Mejo che spiego và: Timida un par di palle.....non eri tu quella che da qualche parte ha descritto per filo e per segno come usare i piedi in un certo modo


Vabbe...ma lì è stata improvvisazione!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> con queste premesse, con te dietro la macchina da presa, e con una garanzia come LECTER  facciamo eplodere il botteghino


GUARDA CHE SONO SERIO.Credo che darei scandalo.Per lecter ho in mente le scene più atroci,prima si incula una a sangue e poi beve quel sangue stesso,poi prende a schiaffi cor cazzo un casellante in autostrada,poi si incula un camionista lappone,poi stupra 4 missionarie austriache in un cesso dell'autostrada....Lecter è un garanzia,mocassini senza pedalini,giacca,camicia e cravatta,senza pantalonio e quella SBERLA DI CAZZO DA 30 CM CHE STANTUFFA IN OGNI DOVE....


----------



## Nicka (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è cosa migliore di una timida che SMONTA UN FAMELICO CAZZO A COLPI DI CULO.Cazzo e fidati no?sono o non sono un genio?


Vabbe mi fido...ma se poi mi blocco cazzi vostri!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> GUARDA CHE SONO SERIO.Credo che darei scandalo.Per lecter ho in mente le scene più atroci,prima si incula una a sangue e poi beve quel sangue stesso,poi prende a schiaffi cor cazzo un casellante in autostrada,poi si incula un camionista lappone,poi stupra 4 missionarie austriache in un cesso dell'autostrada....Lecter è un garanzia,mocassini senza pedalini,giacca,camicia e cravatta,senza pantalonio e quella SBERLA DI CAZZO DA 30 CM CHE STANTUFFA IN OGNI DOVE....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe mi fido...ma se poi mi blocco cazzi vostri!!


Non te blocchi c' sto io....fidate...FAMO ER BOTTO.


----------



## Nicka (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> GUARDA CHE SONO SERIO.Credo che darei scandalo.Per lecter ho in mente le scene più atroci,prima si incula una a sangue e poi beve quel sangue stesso,poi prende a schiaffi cor cazzo un casellante in autostrada,poi si incula un camionista lappone,poi stupra 4 missionarie austriache in un cesso dell'autostrada....Lecter è un garanzia,mocassini senza pedalini,giacca,camicia e cravatta,senza pantalonio e quella SBERLA DI CAZZO DA 30 CM CHE STANTUFFA IN OGNI DOVE....


Sono sul bus e rido come un'imbecille!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*E si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E dai sii seria cazzo.Lecter deve vestirsi così,sopra vestito,e sotto senza mutande con sta banana dalla punta rosa che fa  bell'accostamento cromatico con la cravatta nera.Sotto mocassini del padre con pedalini bianchi.Quindi sembrerà un soggetto normale in giro per le strade,ma quando scende si capisce con non ha tutti i crismi della normalità,chen POI PERPLESSO NELLA VITA è QUESTO.Ecco davanti alla telecamera deve dare il meglio di se,erezioni violente,vangate di cazzo,la cappella che scoppia,schizzate a grandine,spinte violente,sputi,rotti,impavide scoregge,schiaffi,gomitate,LECTER DEVE FARE COME CAZZO DICO IO E DIVENTERà UN GRANDISSIMO ATTORE.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sono sul bus e rido come un'imbecille!!!


Trovate la cosa divertente?che cazzo c'è da ridere scusa?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> GUARDA CHE SONO SERIO.Credo che darei scandalo.Per lecter ho in mente le scene più atroci,prima si incula una a sangue e poi beve quel sangue stesso,poi prende a schiaffi cor cazzo un casellante in autostrada,poi si incula un camionista lappone,poi stupra 4 missionarie austriache in un cesso dell'autostrada....Lecter è un garanzia,mocassini senza pedalini,giacca,camicia e cravatta,senza pantalonio e quella SBERLA DI CAZZO DA 30 CM CHE STANTUFFA IN OGNI DOVE....


Il camionista lappone ne dubito se lo inculi però ... Sentiamo lecter che ne pensa


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai sii seria cazzo.Lecter deve vestirsi così,sopra vestito,e sotto senza mutande con sta banana dalla punta rosa che fa  bell'accostamento cromatico con la cravatta nera.Sotto mocassini del padre con pedalini bianchi.Quindi sembrerà un soggetto normale in giro per le strade,ma quando scende si capisce con non ha tutti i crismi della normalità,chen POI PERPLESSO NELLA VITA è QUESTO.Ecco davanti alla telecamera deve dare il meglio di se,erezioni violente,vangate di cazzo,la cappella che scoppia,schizzate a grandine,spinte violente,sputi,rotti,impavide scoregge,schiaffi,gomitate,LECTER DEVE FARE COME CAZZO DICO IO E DIVENTERà UN GRANDISSIMO ATTORE.


Si possono evitare le scoregge?


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> ECCOLO QUESTA ' ARTE CAZZO!Eccolo quello che vuole lo spettatore lacrime di sangue che sgorgano a spruzzo da uno sfintere sfranto,ECCOLO.Eccolo il mascare miscelato a sperma che scende giuù dopo una bella e violenta spruzzata facciale in primo piano...e la GENTE CHE SE NE VIENE IN SALA...cazzo ECCOLO porca di quella puttana.


:up::up::up:quotone!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*E no*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il camionista lappone n'è dubito se lo inoculi però ... Sentiamo lecter che ne pensa


E no cazzo.DEVE FARLO.E no!Il pubblico deve essere sorpreso,RAGAZZI NON SCADIAMO SU QUESTE COSE.POI MI INCAZZO PER DAVVERO.Ho rispetto di lecter ma non mi DEVE ROMPERE I COGLIONI.Se la trama prevede un inculata TRAUMATICA CON UN CAMIONISTA LAPPONE DEVE FARLO,CAZZO DEVE.E non rompesse le palle lecter,tanto davanti ad un culo NON STA CERTO A DISQUISIRE,CONOSCO BENE IL SOGGETTO.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*No*



Erato' ha detto:


> Si possono evitare le scoregge?


Manco per il cazzo.Nella vita reale perplesso soffre di aerofagia,perchè limitarlo sul set?MI DOVETE FARE INCAZZARE?


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una timida non può essere una gran praticante.
> 
> La fellatio, è improvvisazione. E' lotta. E': Mo te faccio vedè chi comanda qui dentro.
> E' mascara che cola dagli occhi. Sono unghie che artigliano il culo di lui per spingerlo ancora di pù.......
> ...



so timida so timida... ahahahahah
io uso in kajal che cola...effetto sbavato sempre...un must...quello originale preso a Nuova Delhi, va bene lo stesso?
e le mie unghie sono lunghe e laccate di rosso e di graffi si, ne lascio, ma vario l'intensità a seconda di come risponde...c'è a chi piace tanto e a chi meno...nel secondo caso, ritiro gli artigli (tipo Wolverine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl e je vado de morbidezza... 
l'ascolto alla risposta è tutto


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Manco per il cazzo.Nella vita reale perplesso soffre di aerofagia,perchè limitarlo sul set?MI DOVETE FARE INCAZZARE?


E ma pare brutto....cosi il pubblico si distrae dal potere sessuale di Lecter e si concentra sul suo meteorismo intestinale presupponendo una qualche fragilita' e debolezza del protagonista centrale...insomma non puoi fargli fare la figura del uomo "pasta e fagioli"...Deve essere percepito come onnipotente e senza punti debolimi spiego?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*mA*



Erato' ha detto:


> E ma pare brutto....cosi il pubblico si distrae dal potere sessuale di Lecter e si concentra sul suo meteorismo intestinale presupponendo una qualche fragilita' e debolezza del protagonista centrale...insomma non puoi fargli fare la figura del uomo "pasta e fagioli"...Deve essere percepito come onnipotente e senza punti debolimi spiego?


MA MANNAGGIA QUELLA PUTTANA,e l'effetto sorpresa?MA POI CHE CAZZO NE CAPITE DI SCENEGGIATURE VOI?Ma scusa,porca troia,lecter si sta inculando il camionista lappone che 2 km prima aveva sorpassato senza mettere la freccia ok?allora TU SPETTATRICE gia ti godi la scena,che scorre via traumatica e atroce,immagina LECTER VESTITO IN QUEL MODO che fa sesso con il camionista e ad un certo punto PRRRRRR........ cazzo IN SALa la gente si sente male no?una scena violenta,comica,forte e paradossale,MA CAZZO DAI.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA MANNAGGIA QUELLA PUTTANA,e l'effetto sorpresa?MA POI CHE CAZZO NE CAPITE DI SCENEGGIATURE VOI?Ma scusa,porca troia,lecter si sta inculando il camionista lappone che 2 km prima aveva sorpassato senza mettere la freccia ok?allora TU SPETTATRICE gia ti godi la scena,che scorre via traumatica e atroce,immagina LECTER VESTITO IN QUEL MODO che fa sesso con il camionista e ad un certo punto PRRRRRR........ cazzo IN SALa la gente si sente male no?una scena violenta,comica,forte e paradossale,MA CAZZO DAI.


Quello che volevo sapere a questo punto : chi interpreta il camionista lappone ?


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA MANNAGGIA QUELLA PUTTANA,e l'effetto sorpresa?MA POI CHE CAZZO NE CAPITE DI SCENEGGIATURE VOI?Ma scusa,porca troia,lecter si sta inculando il camionista lappone che 2 km prima aveva sorpassato senza mettere la freccia ok?allora TU SPETTATRICE gia ti godi la scena,che scorre via traumatica e atroce,immagina LECTER VESTITO IN QUEL MODO che fa sesso con il camionista e ad un certo punto PRRRRRR........ cazzo IN SALa la gente si sente male no?una scena violenta,comica,forte e paradossale,MA CAZZO DAI.


Vabbe' fatte voi ma continua a essere scettica riguardo alle flattulenze...ma sono anche una principiante quindi....:singleeye:


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti. C'era questa che aveva il vezzo di tenere il mignolo dritto mentre lo impugnava. Cosa che immagino anche alquanto scomoda. C'era anche da dire che era il portiere di una squadra di pallanuoto femminile e aveva due mani che se le metteva in alto prendeva Capodistria e probabilmente ha dovuto fare di necessità virtù. Anche se con me non ne aveva bisogno


mo però...o questa c'aveva lE manO così giganti tanto da non entracce er mignolo....sai che proprio non c'era spazio...oppure....
...
...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quello che volevo sapere a questo punto : chi interpreta il camionista lappone ?


E allora non hai letto prima:SPIDER.Ti ricordi la sua foto nell'avatar con il culo fuori in mezzo ai prati?ecco mettilo vestito così,alla guida di uno SCANIA V8,una bella parrucca bionda,baffi biondi,maglietta aderente,piercing al capezzolo,poi sotto mutanda RASTA, GIALLA DAVANTI E MARRONE DIETRO con buco posteriore...calze a rete....e tacco a spillo da 12....QUESTA è POESIA BELLA MIA.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2014)

*Quindi*



Erato' ha detto:


> Vabbe' fatte voi ma continua a essere scettica riguardo alle flattulenze...ma sono anche una principiante quindi....:singleeye:


FIDATE.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> mo però...o questa c'aveva lE manO così giganti tanto da non entracce er mignolo....sai che proprio non c'era spazio...oppure....
> ...
> ...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



cosa ti sfugge nella ultima frase del mio post....timidona


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> cosa ti sfugge nella ultima frase del mio post....timidona



ah, significava che nel tuo caso non c'era sta necessità ma a lei era rimasta l'abitudine cmq di tenerlo alzato per via dei normodotati precedenti...aaaaaaaaaaaaah claro claro ora 
:bleble:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> HTA ma la tipa alternata leccate alle palle con succhiate di glande oppure è monotematica ?
> 
> E, cosa fondamentale, che denota la vera classe di una pompa ben fatta da una povera mestierante: il mignolo della mano che impugna il pannocchio, come lo tiene ?



Tuba ma come sei volgare!


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tuba ma come sei volgare!


Shut the fuck up 

Come sono andato ?


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te firmerei un assegno in bianco,GIURO.Metti tu la cifra,come aiuto regista TUBA è PERFETTO.Scene anali attive violente?FATA E LECTER!Scene anali passive?SPIDER !Attrici?FANTASTICA,NICKA,CLEM.


Eccomi! A chi devo sfrantumare la patonza e l'ampolla anale?


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io attrice?! Ma se son timida...


E Cicciolina è Vergine!


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Si possono evitare le scoregge?


Cazzo, è il mio pregio sociale. In ufficio faccio delle cose terrificanti, i miei colleghi scappano in ogni dove e le faccio tranquillamente senza promi il problema! Certi terremoti! Certi suoni! Certi odori di campagna!!!


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2014)

Ma alla fine la cosa del mignolo si è capita?
E la tipa in questione come lo tiene?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma alla fine la cosa del mignolo si è capita?
> E la tipa in questione come lo tiene?



in sala è pieno di docenti che possono spiegarti per bene .....la teoria


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cazzo, è il mio pregio sociale. In ufficio faccio delle cose terrificanti, i miei colleghi scappano in ogni dove e le faccio tranquillamente senza promi il problema! Certi terremoti! Certi suoni! Certi odori di campagna!!!


Eau di parfum "fataignorante":rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

magritte si rivolterà ripetutamente nella tomba .
non potevi sceglierti un nick tipo pisello colto?


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Eau di parfum "fataignorante":rotfl:


Questo è puor homme, pur fem consiglio NanoSapiente!


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Questo è puor homme, pur fem consiglio NanoSapiente!


----------



## rewindmee (20 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che ci faccio con la simpatia?la gente vuole il sesso violento,vuole il sangue,vuole vedere inculate traumatiche,vuole vedere quello che spesso a casa non può avere.La gente va scandalizzata,va colpità,le mie attrici devono essere donne senza scrupoli,devono ammaccare cappelle,sbranare cazzi davanti un obbiettivo,devono chiavare l'anima dello spettttore,vabbè ragazzi siamo alle solite...lasciamo stare che mi incazzo.MA porca troia è possibile mai che in un film erotico non si vede mai una traumatica inculata a secco o con sputo?ma è POSSIBILE MAI?


Quel Brasseur di Tinto le faceva eccome, le inculate con rincorsa :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2014)

O jesus.



:unhappy:


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

quante baggianate.
il sesso non è certo più cosi.
anche il porno se è evoluto...qui state ancora allo sfintere anale!!!
una serie continua di rimandi, per non fare un cazzo veramente.
i veri porno, semmai andateveli a cercare, prevedono una storia, una trama...il sesso solo un contorno.
quello proposto, finora qui...è roba vecchia, vecchissima...legata ad una sessualità, stantia e iconografica.
un sesso vecchio e sessista, appunto, dove le donne, come eventualmente i froci, sono la parte peggiore, quella da schernire.
qualcuno, sessista, pensa di ridere...poi magari apre un 3d sui froci, dicendo che bisogna difenderli pensa te...
ma se la mentalità è questa, cosa ti vuoi aspettare?
tutto rivolto al supremo Dio cazzo fallocrate e imperante.
vai allo stadio, guardarti il Napoli...fai meno danni.
un sesso fatto per gente scema e con  seri problemi  di autostima.
un sesso che eccita e mortifica, insieme.
il sesso di Stagliano, di Holmes, della Pozzi.
scemi, scemi, scemi, scemi.
vi fate ammazzare con le vostre stesse mani.
ma a quale occidentale ancora, può eccitare un sesso cosi???
ma vogliamo scherzare?
ditelo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2014)

Non è che  lo considera chissà come, ha detto qualcosa ad estranei, per chiudere i pettegolezzi. Avrebbe potuto inventarlA meglio ma  non ha  detto nulla di offensivo.





farfalla ha detto:


> ma anche per me vale questo
> MA SE CI SEI ANDATA A LETTO non puoi considerarlo così
> Oh ragazzi non mi spiego, va bene così


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sai cosa c'è?
> il nocciolo di tutto è la reazione di hiking.
> ora: a te, brunetta e tutti quanti potrà anche non essere sembrato un gesto offensibo o denigrante, ma la percezione di chi lo ha subito (hiking) non è stata così, tanto che 1.ci ha aperto un 3d, 2.ha addirittura meditato vendetta.
> e questo è un dato difatto.
> ...


ma se hik si è sentito offeso per qualcosa che non è un offesa non è obbligatorio dargli ragione. Se io e altri la
troviamo una delle risposte possibili al pari di altre e di quelle proposte da farfalla, magari anche lui se la prende meno e non medita vendette assurde andando a creare veri problemi a lei per salvaguardare la propria reputazione che non si capisce neanche in che modo possa essere stata minacciata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> GUARDA CHE SONO SERIO.Credo che darei scandalo.Per lecter ho in mente le scene più atroci,prima si incula una a sangue e poi beve quel sangue stesso,poi prende a schiaffi cor cazzo un casellante in autostrada,poi si incula un camionista lappone,poi stupra 4 missionarie austriache in un cesso dell'autostrada....Lecter è un garanzia,mocassini senza pedalini,giacca,camicia e cravatta,senza pantalonio e quella SBERLA DI CAZZO DA 30 CM CHE STANTUFFA IN OGNI DOVE....


Posso ritagliarmi il ruolo di timido ragazzino brufoloso e pipparolo, con l'apparecchio ai denti, che si vergogna di tutto, ma un giorno c'è lo sciopero dei bus e accetta incautamente un passaggio dalla milf ninfomane (ruolo possibilmente da affidare ad Eratò, per favore)?


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Posso ritagliarmi il ruolo di timido ragazzino brufoloso e pipparolo, con l'apparecchio ai denti, che si vergogna di tutto, ma un giorno c'è lo sciopero dei bus e accetta incautamente un passaggio dalla milf ninfomane (ruolo possibilmente da affidare ad Eratò, per favore)?


Accetto.Non dovete neanche insistere:inlove::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> quante baggianate.
> il sesso non è certo più cosi.
> anche il porno se è evoluto...qui state ancora allo sfintere anale!!!
> una serie continua di rimandi, per non fare un cazzo veramente.
> ...



Ma ti rileggi?ma che cazzo hai scritto? cosa?ma chi sei tu?sei la misura di tutti?che poi conosciamo bene le tue misure imbelli...e non solo noi.Io ti chiedo:ma invece di fare il fenomeno con questa accozzaglia di concetti e vocaboli improbabili,perchè non metti ordine in quella cazzo di vita che ti ritrovi?cosa vuoi dimostrarci?che sei un coglione?ok ci sei riuscito e alla grandissima,vogliamo andare avanti adesso?Quello che eccita me sono stracazzi miei,a te eccita una moglie che per 365 giorni "amava" te e trombava con un altro,quale cazzo di morale vorrresti venirci a fare poi?tu?e allora stai allo scherzo,piantala con sti concetti astrusi e imporababili,piantala di essere patetico,metafore a cazzo e iperbole fuori luogo,gente scema e con scarsa autostima noi?e tu?tu saresti quello sveglio che si vanta di essere un cornuto e contento,che si vanta delle dimensioni del cazzo che si introduceva furtivamente nelle mutande della moglie, tu si che ci puoi fare la morale sull'autostima vero?e pensi bene di dimostrarcelo con una bella foto del tuo culo in mezzo ai pratoni del vivaro come avatar.Ascolta un pò spider,che tu voglia provare ad intortare te stesso con tutte le cazzate che ti racconti a me non tange,che provi a farlo con quei quattro dementi che ti danno un filo di spago qui dentro,non mi frega un cazzo,ma pensare di venire a raccontare qualcosa a me, be, bello mio oltre ad essere coglione sei pure presuntuoso.Con me gioca, scherza,possiamo anche divertirci a provocarci,ma non buttarla sulle cose serie della vita,perchè io ti guardo dentro e ti piscio sulle scarpe un giorno si e l'altro pure,festivi compresi,i tuoi discorsi sociapatici elargiscili a gente come il conte,che di vita non capisce un cazzo,quando hai voglia di stupire scegliti un interlocutore adeguato,io sono troppo per te,a me puoi solo sonoramente baciare il culo e con molto gaudio.Continua pure a giocare con oscuro,a me sei anche simpatico,ma quando i discorsi si fanno seri vedi d'annattene affanculo, io ti guardo dentro e consoco bene la differenza che c'è fra quello che pensi di essere e quello che sei.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha cominciato a togliere qualche vagoncino per far deragliare poi l'hanno chiamato a telefono o è dovuto correre in bagno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quante baggianate.
> il sesso non è certo più cosi.
> anche il porno se è evoluto...qui state ancora allo sfintere anale!!!
> una serie continua di rimandi, per non fare un cazzo veramente.
> ...



Che si stesse scherzando l'avevano capito tutti a parte te.
Sorridi un po' di più alla vita qualche volta, spider.


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che si stesse scherzando l'avevano capito tutti a parte te.
> Sorridi un po' di più alla vita qualche volta, spider.


Io ero serio....!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ero serio....!


Luminoso regista come aiuto regista caldeggerei la candidatura di president come pischello che seduce l'affascinante erato'


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2014)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Luminoso regista come aiuto regista caldeggerei la candidatura di president come pischello che seduce l'affascinante erato'


Fiamma,president merita molto di più.Ha una bella testa,un bel sarcasmo è un ottima capacità narrativa.


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in sala è pieno di docenti che possono spiegarti per bene .....la teoria


Rimarrò col dubbio mi sà... :unhappy::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2014)

*ELiade*



Eliade ha detto:


> Rimarrò col dubbio mi sà... :unhappy::rotfl:


Non è che potete rivolgervi a me per ogni stronzata,seguite una linea gerarchica,aò ma io mica so pagato per stare qui.....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ero serio....!



E allora, porca di quella puttana, la prossima volta che scendo a Roma fatti trovare che facciamo sto casting


----------



## Nicka (21 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E allora, porca di quella puttana, la prossima volta che scendo a Roma fatti trovare che facciamo sto casting


Se la Matraini scende a Roma e Oscuro si presenta mi presento pur'io!


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiamma,president merita molto di più.Ha una bella testa,un bel sarcasmo è un ottima capacità narrativa.


Mo m'incazzo io.Ma come ti permetti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se la Matraini scende a Roma e Oscuro si presenta mi presento pur'io!



Aspetta e spera  
Con tutte le volte che sono scesa....mi son fatta pure la Casilina  (o era la Prenestina?) di notte a piedi da sola sperando che oscuro venisse in mio soccorso  :rotfl:

Chiacchiere

Noi sempre presenti, comunque


----------



## Nicka (21 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Aspetta e spera
> Con tutte le volte che sono scesa....mi son fatta pure la Casilina  (o era la Prenestina?) di notte a piedi da sola sperando che oscuro venisse in mio soccorso  :rotfl:
> 
> Chiacchiere
> ...


E poi parla di quaraquaqua!?!?!
Sono senza parole!


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Aspetta e spera
> Con tutte le volte che sono scesa....mi son fatta pure la Casilina  (o era la Prenestina?) di notte a piedi da sola sperando che oscuro venisse in mio soccorso  :rotfl:
> 
> Chiacchiere
> ...


Questo da Oscuro non me l'aspettavo...


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è che potete rivolgervi a me per ogni stronzata,seguite una linea gerarchica,aò ma io mica so pagato per stare qui.....!


Eh vabè però, pure tu eh! Fai tutto il saputello, l'autoritario...e poi quando qualcuno chiede spiegazioni non le dai, poi non  puoi pretendere che si dia il sedere a destra e a manca o che si facciano pompe in tutti i modi possibili senza conoscerli! :condom:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2014)

*Aò*

Aò e mica so pure sensitivo......!Che ne sapevo che chiara stava a roma?Avvisatemi e valuterò.Tenete presente che fra lavoro,universita,sport,e casa, ho tanti di quei cazzi che la metà basterebbero.


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2014)

*eliade*



Eliade ha detto:


> Eh vabè però, pure tu eh! Fai tutto il saputello, l'autoritario...e poi quando qualcuno chiede spiegazioni non le dai, poi non  puoi pretendere che si dia il sedere a destra e a manca o che si facciano pompe in tutti i modi possibili senza conoscerli! :condom:


Eliade,ma qui dentro posso gestire tutto io?mò chiamamo oscuro.....,mò arriva oscuro.....,chissà che dice oscuro......,oscuro vieni qui.....,oscuro corri là....aò e tutto questo per cosa poi?neanche un bacio sul pisello. Insomma mi spendo tante per cosa?


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eliade,ma qui dentro posso gestire tutto io?mò chiamamo oscuro.....,mò arriva oscuro.....,chissà che dice oscuro......,oscuro vieni qui.....,oscuro corri là....aò e tutto questo per cosa poi?neanche un bacio sul pisello. Insomma mi spendo tante per cosa?


Ma io ti facevo altruista e capace di amore incondizionato verso noi ignoranti


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2014)

*SI*



Erato' ha detto:


> Ma io ti facevo altruista e capace di amore incondizionato verso noi ignoranti


Ho capito ve devo dà pure er culo mò?


----------



## Traccia (21 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *ma se hik si è sentito offeso per qualcosa che non è un offesa non è obbligatorio dargli ragione.* Se io e altri la
> troviamo una delle risposte possibili al pari di altre e di quelle proposte da farfalla, magari anche lui se la prende meno e non medita vendette assurde andando a creare veri problemi a lei per salvaguardare la propria reputazione che non si capisce neanche in che modo possa essere stata minacciata.


certo, chiaro, se uno si infastidisce per una cosa senza senso è ovvio che è come dici...
non gli sto dando ragione per quello, ma solo perchè anche io ci sarei rimasta male, 
avrei pensato che ci sarebbero state tante, ma tante risposte alternative da poter dare
ed avrebbe ferito/deluso anche me quella risposta...


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito ve devo dà pure er culo mò?


No quello tienitelo...ma non ci privare del tuo intelleto nudo e crudo


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2014)

*Eratò*



Erato' ha detto:


> No quello tienitelo...ma non ci privare del tuo intelleto nudo e crudo


Mi sembra che io sia molto disponibile no?c'è da far ridere?oscuro c'è,c'è da fare spunti di un certo spessore?oscuro c'è,avete un problema?oscuro c'è,però non è che posso gestire tutti i cazzi a 360 gradi.Io dovrei essere il terminale di tutto,ed invece mi becco sempre la prima ondata e non può essere no?Fata,gas,rew,stark,insomma  gente di spessore,rivolgetivi pure a loro,poi arriva oscuro......Ma non è che al primo cazzo: dimò a oscuro....aò io sto qui a gratis...famose a capì.Non sono lautamente retribuito come fuori.


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra che io sia molto disponibile no?c'è da far ridere?oscuro c'è,c'è da fare spunti di un certo spessore?oscuro c'è,avete un problema?oscuro c'è,però non è che posso gestire tutti i cazzi a 360 gradi.Io dovrei essere il terminale di tutto,ed invece mi becco sempre la prima ondata e non può essere no?Fata,gas,rew,stark,insomma  gente di spessore,rivolgetivi pure a loro,poi arriva oscuro......Ma non è che al primo cazzo: dimò a oscuro....aò io sto qui a gratis...famose a capì.Non sono lautamente retribuito come fuori.


Senti Oscu' ormai questo e'...fattene una ragione e fatti dare una mano da gas(con tutto rispetto per tutti gli altri ma gas m'ispira piu' fiducia)


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



Erato' ha detto:


> Senti Oscu' ormai questo e'...fattene una ragione e fatti dare una mano da gas(con tutto rispetto per tutti gli altri ma gas m'ispira piu' fiducia)


Gas?non c'è mai.Wolf pure...faremo i turni....non possò fa tutto io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una storiella fresca fresca che mi sta capitando in questi giorni e su cui vorrei il vostro parere.
> 
> Premessa: io sono single.
> 
> ...


... la gente non si fa mai i cazzi suoi, di base.
Specie in ufficio, dove le storie, anche se non ci sono, le inventano.
Tu hai corteggiato una collega impegnata in ufficio, ben sapendo che gli altri se ne sarebbero accorti, tutto tronfio di far trapelare la tua conquista.
Lei non è una volpe per N motivi che non sto ad elencare, lo fosse stata sarebbe stata attenta a non farti fare il cascamorto davanti agli altri e in caso di domande avrebbe avuto una risposta assai meno sciocca già pronta.
Ma sarebbe stato inutile, perchè la gente, se può, pensa comunque male.
Quindi stai sereno, danno tutti per certo che te la sei fatta.


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... la gente non si fa mai i cazzi suoi, di base.
> Specie in ufficio, dove le storie, anche se non ci sono, le inventano.
> Tu hai corteggiato una collega impegnata in ufficio, ben sapendo che gli altri se ne sarebbero accorti, tutto tronfio di far trapelare la tua conquista.
> Lei non è una volpe per N motivi che non sto ad elencare, lo fosse stata sarebbe stata attenta a non farti fare il cascamorto davanti agli altri e in caso di domande avrebbe avuto una risposta assai meno sciocca già pronta.
> ...


HTA ti senti meglio adesso?Meglio di Sbri non lo poteva dire nessuno....


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Novembre 2014)

*Film di Tradinet!*
Genere : Porno
Titolo : Il portale dell'infedeltà
Autori : Tradinet
*
Trama :*
.
.
.
.*
Protagonisti*

La bella :
Il bello :
La bestia :
L'amante :
Il traditore :
La mamma :
La figlia :
Il padre :
Il ladro :
L'imprenditore :
Il trans :
La puttana :
Il cattivo :
Il buono :
La suora :
Il prete :
L'ingenuo :
Il gay dichiarato :
Il gay non dichiarato :
Il criminale :
Il poliziotto :
Lo spacciatore :
Il drogato :

*Regia di :*
Aiuto regista :
Scieneggiatore :
Da un idea di :
Prodotta da :

Compliare gli spazi, grazie e buon Porno a tutti!!!!!


----------



## ologramma (21 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> *Film di Tradinet!*
> Genere : Porno
> Titolo : Il portale dell'infedeltà
> Autori : Tradinet
> ...


A me do me metti nun c'è il nonno


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Novembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> A me do me metti nun c'è il nonno


Er prete!


----------



## drusilla (21 Novembre 2014)

Ho studiato dalle suore posso fare la suora? C'era un paio che erano l'Anticristo...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ho studiato dalle suore posso fare la suora? C'era un paio che erano l'Anticristo...


Pure Moana Pozzi,


----------



## drusilla (21 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure Moana Pozzi,


Davvero?


----------



## drusilla (21 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure Moana Pozzi,


Un'altra che è stata traumatizzata![emoji15]


----------



## drusilla (21 Novembre 2014)

Cel'ho il nome, ce l'ho! Suor Crocifissa de la Cruz[emoji2]


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Cel'ho il nome, ce l'ho! Suor Crocifissa de la Cruz[emoji2]


Ma vista la natura del film meglio Suora Dulce de Leche no?


----------



## drusilla (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma vista la natura del film meglio Suora Dulce de Leche no?


[emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12] bella! Si può  fare


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2014)

Bono il dulce de leche.


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12] bella! Si può  fare


E poi dicono che non ci so fare:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ho studiato dalle suore posso fare la suora? C'era un paio che erano l'Anticristo...


Ma eri a scuola con me?!


----------



## drusilla (21 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma eri a scuola con me?!


Solidarietà  sorella [emoji2] ma c'era qualcuna molto dolce anche va detto[emoji4]


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2014)

Dopo aver conosciuto Hik, una cosa è certa: che lei non ci sia stata lo crede forse una scrivania :mexican::mexican:


----------



## disincantata (22 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo aver conosciuto Hik, una cosa è certa: che lei non ci sia stata lo crede forse una scrivania :mexican::mexican:


:up::up::up:


----------



## Apollonia (22 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo aver conosciuto Hik, una cosa è certa: che lei non ci sia stata lo crede forse una scrivania :mexican::mexican:





disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo aver conosciuto Hik, una cosa è certa: che lei non ci sia stata lo crede forse una scrivania :mexican::mexican:


Quoto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Novembre 2014)

Morto di figa!









Scherzo Scamarcino!


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ho studiato dalle suore posso fare la suora? C'era un paio che erano l'Anticristo...


Solo un paio?


----------



## Palladiano (22 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo aver conosciuto Hik, una cosa è certa: che lei non ci sia stata lo crede forse una scrivania :mexican::mexican:


Sono maschio ma concordo!!!


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Morto di figa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:

Ma come "scamarcino"???


----------



## disincantata (22 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Morto di figa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ecco, ed io che continuavo a pensare a dove avevo già visto quello sguardo!


----------



## Simy (24 Novembre 2014)

mi tocca venire a milano :lipstick:


----------



## Homer (24 Novembre 2014)

Un figone allucinante.....


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi tocca venire a milano :lipstick:



Direi  proprio che ne vale la pena.:rotfl:


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo aver conosciuto Hik, una cosa è certa: che lei non ci sia stata lo crede forse una scrivania :mexican::mexican:


:up:

continuo a ripetermi:
è piccolo e sei fedele, è piccolo e sei fedele, è piccolo e sei fedele ....

... come un mantra 

PS perdonami Giovane! non è sexual harassment è che sei proprio un figo!


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> continuo a ripetermi:
> è piccolo e sei fedele, è piccolo e sei fedele, è piccolo e sei fedele ....
> ...



mmmm Hiking capiti a Roma ogni tanto?  (non esiste piccolo per me:carneval: )


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> continuo a ripetermi:
> è piccolo e sei fedele, è piccolo e sei fedele, è piccolo e sei fedele ....
> ...



Divina; un po' di contegno e che cavoli!!!
Poi vedi che partono anche da Roma per rubarci gli uomini?!!!!


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Divina; un po' di contegno e che cavoli!!!
> Poi vedi che partono anche da Roma per rubarci gli uomini?!!!!


Ormai sono nella fase "rutto libero" :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (24 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Palladiano (24 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Divina; un po' di contegno e che cavoli!!!
> Poi vedi che partono anche da Roma per rubarci gli uomini?!!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> continuo a ripetermi:
> è piccolo e sei fedele, è piccolo e sei fedele, è piccolo e sei fedele ....
> ...



Lo stiamo mettendo in difficolta'!

Concordo in pieno.:up:


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> mmmm Hiking capiti a Roma ogni tanto?  (non esiste piccolo per me:carneval: )



E grazie, tu quanti anni  hai?  

Non so lui esattamente ma potrebbe essere addirittura un  nipote per alcune di noi piu' che figlio!

Si scherza.  

E' pure vero che una mia conoscente e" diventata nonna a 38 anni. Non io.


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E grazie, tu quanti anni  hai?
> 
> Non so lui esattamente ma potrebbe essere addirittura un  nipote per alcune di noi piu' che figlio!
> 
> ...


mia sorella mi ha dato una nipote che io avevo 16 anni (e lei 20)  Il mio nipote sette anni dopo. Infatti se mi ricorda poco a poco a mio nipote nun se pò fà


----------



## danny (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo aver conosciuto Hik, una cosa è certa: che lei non ci sia stata lo crede forse una scrivania :mexican::mexican:



Ecco, la prossima volta non invitatelo più.


















Scherzo! Confermo, un maledetto gran figo, che non se la tira per niente.
E pure la collega....
ho visto la foto...



Che gnocca.:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ma c'è proprio bisogno di continuare a commentare su questo thread?
Cioè.... con una tipa così... che tra l'altro ha un'aria di tutto tranne che da stronza... 
ma per favore! 
Io direi, per me, tutto grasso che cola.
Per lui, evvvaiiiiiiiiii! Bel colpo.
D'altronde, le potenzialità le ha tutte.


----------



## Homer (24 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, la prossima volta non invitatelo più
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed io dov'ero??:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, la prossima volta non invitatelo più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dimenticavi che lei sarebbe fidanzata...... Ehm ....... Ok è giovanissima però.... :facepalm:


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dimenticavi che lei sarebbe fidanzata...... Ehm ....... Ok è giovanissima però.... :facepalm:


peccato questa generazione di giovani paraventi con personcina tranquilla a casa per la facciata e doppia vita... loro che potrebbero davvero svoltare!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, la prossima volta non invitatelo più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' questo che stupisce e che è una cosa rara
C'è gente che ha un decimo di quel fascino e si dichiara o si comporta da strafigo/a


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ed io dov'ero??:incazzato::incazzato:



A cercare il portafoglio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> peccato questa generazione di giovani paraventi con personcina tranquilla a casa per la facciata e doppia vita... loro che potrebbero davvero svoltare!


Hanno svoltato.... da un altra parte. In futuro credo che lo standard sarà ancor maggior libertà sessuale e meno rapporti duraturi. Ne meglio ne peggio. Diverso.


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Hanno svoltato.... da un altra parte. In futuro credo che lo standard sarà ancor maggior libertà sessuale e meno rapporti duraturi. Ne meglio ne peggio. Diverso.


Ma quest'ansia di sistemarsi mi fa paura.. come se qualcuno li rincorressi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma quest'ansia di sistemarsi mi fa paura.. come se qualcuno li rincorressi


Non dirlo a me. Per alcune persone sembra che la vita debba ancora cominciare.


----------



## Traccia (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> mmmm Hiking capiti a Roma ogni tanto?  (*non esiste piccolo per m*e:carneval: )


ahahahah nemmeno per me!!! (mi riferisco all'età )
e poi io e drusilla non siamo gelose, giusto? magari un po' per uno...giusto cara?
ahahahahah


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ahahahah nemmeno per me!!! (mi riferisco all'età )
> e poi io e drusilla non siamo gelose, giusto? magari un po' per uno...giusto cara?
> ahahahahah


Ma si ma si... io ho un 'ernia! Mentre mi riposo tu vai avanti[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Traccia (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma si ma si... io ho un 'ernia! Mentre mi riposo tu vai avanti[emoji2] [emoji2]


ahaahahhaahah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ok! cambiooooooo
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

